# Pics of the new girls



## M Blaze (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is the 3 new clones that ive had for about 2 or 3 weeks now. I have been so busy lately so the girls have been a bit neglected since ive hardly even seen them except for the odd watering every few days but they have been growing very well on their own anyway, they just need a bit of a trim and some nutes. 


No nutes have been used yet, only straight tap water with about a 7.2 ph level. 


I thought I should show you the earliest pics I have so you can see what I have to work with before I start to turn them into some very BIG ladies.



They are grown in coco coir and they had 1 x 600 watt hps light on them for the first 2 weeks and I just added the 2nd 600 watt light a few days ago when I took these pics. 


Sorry for the shit quality pics but there from a phone cam because Im looking for a new camera.


*One*






*Two*






*Three*


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 14, 2009)

Gawd damn, brah! W/that much light, ya shud be HUGE Nuggzilla man


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 14, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Gawd damn, brah! W/that much light, ya shud be HUGE Nuggzilla man


Im expecting to get a minimum of 4 pound from those 3 plants.

Yes I said minimum


----------



## BigBigBuds (Feb 14, 2009)

You guys make it look to easy! LoL. 

Nice man


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 14, 2009)

BigBigBuds said:


> You guys make it look to easy! LoL.
> 
> Nice man


Growing is easy once you get to know what works best for you and with sites like this one you can get all your questions answered and can learn a lot from others on here.

Cheers


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 17, 2009)

I finally gave them a trim today so I will post up some more pics but im just trying to get a proper camera to take some better quality pics.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 17, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Im expecting to get a minimum of 4 pound from those 3 plants.
> 
> Yes I said minimum


OK, but dont get yer hopes up too high, brah!


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 18, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> OK, but dont get yer hopes up too high, brah!


Nah mate, im not getting my hopes up too high at all. 4 pound will be the minimum yield from these 3 plants so stay tuned and I will show you the progress as they grow. 

Do I sound to confident or something do I? 

They are growing well after the trim I gave them and I have had to raise the lights for them so the girls are obviously happy with the trim. I might do a bit more trimming but I will post up some pics very soon.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 18, 2009)

Ya, yer expectin over 1.333 lbs. each! Thats expectin a lot


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 18, 2009)

One plant will end up being bigger than the other 2 so that one could possibly end up with close to 2 lbs on its own The last grow had one 2 lbs plant. 

Im just going out to check on them now so I will take some more pics and I will post them up when I get back.


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 18, 2009)

OK, I would love to see pics of yer 2lb indoor monster!


----------



## wackymack (Feb 18, 2009)

muy bien plus rep to you


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 18, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> OK, I would love to see pics of yer 2lb indoor monster!


 
Thats the one in my avarta . More pics in this thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145340-jungle-our-3-very-big.html


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Feb 18, 2009)

OK. I see. Well, ty fer showin me! Those are some fukin monsters!


----------



## wackymack (Feb 18, 2009)

y did u use 4 600s? for the set up of a 4 6 u couldve done 3 1k set up for same price for the cost of 4 6s,those beast are the devils treat


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 18, 2009)

wackymack said:


> y did u use 4 600s? for the set up of a 4 6 u couldve done 3 1k set up for same price for the cost of 4 6s,those beast are the devils treat


I would much rather the four 600 watt lights as that is a lot better than three 1000 watt lights.


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 18, 2009)

Heres the pics from after the first trim.

The first pic is the plant that will yield the most but I think I will trim the lower branches off them all aswell. Im being very lazy with this grow because im very busy with other things at the moment but they will still be big, healthy girls .


----------



## wackymack (Feb 18, 2009)

looks good,get a low rotating fan and those stalks will thicken nicely


----------



## M Blaze (Feb 23, 2009)

Heres some more pics I just took. While I was uploading them I realised that I set the date to 2008 lol its been a long day.
I really need to start tying them all down.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 1, 2009)

Heres some of the most recent pics I took 6 days on since the last pics I posted. I still havnt really done anything else to them since the trim but at least they are gettin some nutes now lol. They are all healthy and are growing pretty good so over the next couple of days I have to start tying them all down.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 1, 2009)

i would let them get 2-3weeks of solid growth first before you really start tying them down


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 1, 2009)

wackymack said:


> i would let them get 2-3weeks of solid growth first before you really start tying them down


What would you consider to be solid growth? There at about 4 weeks now and when I tie them down I do it gradually, tieing a bit more evey couple of days or so.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 1, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> What would you consider to be solid growth? There at about 4 weeks now and when I tie them down I do it gradually, tieing a bit more evey couple of days or so.


 
just let them grow and dont tie them down for 3weeks or so,let them grow vertical before you lst ect...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 2, 2009)

im on for the ride man ....your last grow was freaking huge nugs dam looking forward to watching this one .....i just put a mother i had into flowering 4 months of veg topped many times and tons of clones ....now shes in flowering i just think shes going to get to big i dont have much room in flowering only made it for sog or scog grows haha


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for droppin in hulk nugs and I hope you enjoy watching these girls grow up (and out) .


----------



## TwoupTwodwnGrower (Mar 5, 2009)

Man your last few grows look crazy...im def gonna be following this one and asking for pointers...bc im about to start my first grow...


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 6, 2009)

TwoupTwodwnGrower said:


> Man your last few grows look crazy...im def gonna be following this one and asking for pointers...bc im about to start my first grow...


Thanks bro, my first piece of advice for you would be to look into growing in coco .



I will post up some more progress pics on Sunday (7 days since the last pics) and I will be posting up weekly updates right throughout the grow.


----------



## 123sinseme (Mar 6, 2009)

hey man, im about to bring clones into flowering in a perpetual scrog setup, i was planning on using grow bags with coco coir, i was just wondering where you get your coir, just looking around it does seem somewhat expensive,

thanks and mad respect for those monsters


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 7, 2009)

123sinseme said:


> hey man, im about to bring clones into flowering in a perpetual scrog setup, i was planning on using grow bags with coco coir, i was just wondering where you get your coir, just looking around it does seem somewhat expensive,
> 
> thanks and mad respect for those monsters


Thanks bro,

I use http://www.nutrifield.com.au/mediums/nf-coco-bags and I get it from my local hydro shop. I like the mixture it has and the plants seem to love it. 

It can be expensive but just remember it is reusable.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 9, 2009)

Its time for the 7 day update and despite my lack of care the girls are still doing well. I have just run out of nutes so they will be getting straight water for the next few days until I can get to the shop to buy some more. I really need to start looking after these girls a bit better because lately they have not been a high priority because work comes before hobbies unfortunately. Also I need to get a better camera.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 9, 2009)

looking good man ....do you just keep trimming at the bottom ?? any rule of thumb for that type of trimming ?? .........very nice man coming along


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 9, 2009)

I usually trim about 1/3 off the bottom of the plants but I have let a few of the lower branches stay this time. I also pull a few leaves off every few days as you can see from the pile of leaves on the floor of that messy room lol.


----------



## overmyhead (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, your grows are amazing! I know you do clones but do you think that the same trimming technique should be applied to seedlings? When you say you tie down a little every few days, do you mean a few branches at a time, or you tie them all down and keep lowing them incrementally? When you say you pull off a few leaves - which leaves? Finally, what size pots are those and how would you describe the set up of them - it looks like there's some tube connecting them or something. Thanks!


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 11, 2009)

overmyhead said:


> Wow, your grows are amazing! I know you do clones but do you think that the same trimming technique should be applied to seedlings? When you say you tie down a little every few days, do you mean a few branches at a time, or you tie them all down and keep lowing them incrementally? When you say you pull off a few leaves - which leaves? Finally, what size pots are those and how would you describe the set up of them - it looks like there's some tube connecting them or something. Thanks!


Hi bro, thanks for dropping in.

Yes I would do the same trim technique from seed.

When Tying them I add a little more pressure pulling down on the branch each few days and as it grows I will tie down other branches aswell. As for pulling off leaves I just pull of the ones that are shading other branches but its just personal choice and helps to keep the plant from becoming too bushy.

The pots are 60 litres with one pot sitting in another for water drainage. The pipe is just connected to all three pots but I am going to run a single pipe to each one so I can turn and rotate the plants around the room easier.


Im thinking I might switch on another 600 light to give these girls one light each untill I turn them.


----------



## overmyhead (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks, pardon my ignorance here, but what is the pipe for - is some kind of drain system? Also, is it just the fan leaves that you pull off? Obviously you get great results so I'm not questioning you here - but what purpose do those leaves serve and is there a down side to pulling them off? For all i know the plants might produce extra leaves because in nature some would be lost to pests, grazers etc???


----------



## overmyhead (Mar 11, 2009)

also, do you use co2? What are your temps like? I used to know a guy that got 1+ per plant and he said hes temps were never below 85, he did all kinds of crazy stuff - big rubbermaid tubs (like 67 litres) fed them as soon as they had legs etc.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah the pipe is just for drainage as all the excess water falls into the lower pot and drains out. I dont use co2 and my temps with lights on are about 28 celcius and feels quiet humid. Lights out varies in temp depending on the outside temp, I dont worry too much about temp unless its causing a problem that I can notice.

Not 100% sure on the leaves question, its just something I do.


----------



## overmyhead (Mar 12, 2009)

Whatever you doing seems to work! I be the air space between pots really helps thats a good idea. Bro, if I lived near you I'd spring for the co2 just to see what could happen in there!


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 12, 2009)

I was thinking that next time I will try co2 and see if it makes much difference because ive never used it before.


----------



## overmyhead (Mar 12, 2009)

I will definitely be on the lookoutfor that one!


----------



## stiffer (Mar 17, 2009)

dude you are a growing god, what nutes do you use?, and how often


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks mate

I use Nutrifield Coco A and B

I will take some more pics later tonight.


----------



## Packet. (Mar 17, 2009)

nice grow man im keeping my eye on this one


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks Packet


Here is a link to the *HUGE* Jack Herer plants that are about 3 weeks into flower: https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/173756-huge-indoor-jack-herer-plants.html


----------



## skybike (Mar 17, 2009)

Your plants look so interesting after trimming, is that just to promote new growth at the top? Also have you considered doing any LST/ SCrog.

Yeilding 4lbs+, aren't you worried about being pinched by the popo with those kind of numbers. I'm worried and all I have is a small closet grow :S.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 17, 2009)

skybike said:


> Your plants look so interesting after trimming, is that just to promote new growth at the top? Also have you considered doing any LST/ SCrog.
> 
> Yeilding 4lbs+, aren't you worried about being pinched by the popo with those kind of numbers. I'm worried and all I have is a small closet grow :S.


The trimming is to focus the growth on the main branches. I consider some of my methods to be a form of LST coz I tie down most branches and add more pressure to them every few days or so. As for scrog that would require more plants to get the kind of yields we can produce. Where im from plant numbers are a crucial factor in what charges you may recieve if or when caught regardless of the size and weight of the plants and I only grow for personal use.


----------



## reeferMaster (Mar 18, 2009)

yes very good method. but one thing im wondering is whats best for vegging. it looks like your using a hps. whats the hours and or do you use meatal halide im guess ing hps creates more bud sites. i heard of some guy flowering on meatal halide. i


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 18, 2009)

reeferMaster said:


> yes very good method. but one thing im wondering is whats best for vegging. it looks like your using a hps. whats the hours and or do you use meatal halide im guess ing hps creates more bud sites. i heard of some guy flowering on meatal halide. i


They have been under HPS but I just picked up 2 MH conversion bulbs so I will switch and see how they go.


----------



## T macc (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey man, i checked out your last grow. That was a CRAZY amount a dank from 3 plants  lol. and i will deff. be watching this grow. 
Im about to start a grow in my backyard. hopefully get started next week. but i know i wont get anything like what your plants produce. Good luck with the grow.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 18, 2009)

T macc said:


> Hey man, i checked out your last grow. That was a CRAZY amount a dank from 3 plants  lol. and i will deff. be watching this grow.
> Im about to start a grow in my backyard. hopefully get started next week. but i know i wont get anything like what your plants produce. Good luck with the grow.


Thanks bro, glad to have you on board for this grow. This is the first grow (with more to come in the near future) that I will be showing you all and documenting from start to finish. I will start posting up some more detailed info such as PH, PPM and temp etc. Sorry guys but I been a bit lazy with posting those details 

If your growing outdoor and you can grow big, tall plants without nosey neigbours seeing them then you can easily get big yields, it just takes a lil longer outside lol.


----------



## skybike (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm excited, definately 'scribed to this one. What are your secrets to getting such a good yield, many of us are faced with the reality of getting only 1-2oz/plant if that...
Your methods are intriguing and are making feel kinda tingly like when I used to climb the rope in gym class.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 19, 2009)

skybike said:


> I'm excited, definately 'scribed to this one. What are your secrets to getting such a good yield, many of us are faced with the reality of getting only 1-2oz/plant if that...
> Your methods are intriguing and are making feel kinda tingly like when I used to climb the rope in gym class.


Thanks bro, glad to have you on board 

The main ingredient is the lighting! Also the size of the pots, filled with a premium coco blend and sufficient nutrients. The FIMming is also a crucial part of getting the plants to become so big with many colas and bud sites.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 19, 2009)

I too am in a state that has serious restrictions on amount of plants u can have before the penalty is increased to stuuuppid time....Anyway, Wow! that's just amazing bro! Definetly subscribed to this grow! I like to learn from people whose growing techniques are unique and heavy yielder's!....(you are by far the most interesting...by keeping it simple, and to a bare minumum of 3 plants is fucking gangsta!!!! ++rep for you!) But let me ask u this...how long, from cutting planted to harvest does it take to get girls this size with that yield amount?? (reffering to your last grow) Also, when u start a grow of this siz & potential, how many lights do u start the 3 young plants with and when do u add additional? also, how and what do you do in terms for odor control for your room?? Oh, one last thing, who is the maker of the nutes you use and is FIMming another term for LST?? Thanks for being an insparation to us all!!



M Blaze said:


> Thanks bro, glad to have you on board
> 
> The main ingredient is the lighting! Also the size of the pots, filled with a premium coco blend and sufficient nutrients. The FIMming is also a crucial part of getting the plants to become so big with many colas and bud sites.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok its update time and sorry for the delay but you know how it is. I finally got a chance to get some more nutes so after about 9-10 days without nutes they are glad to have a good feed again. I was also given a MH bulb which is now in and im goin to get another 2 asap. 



































































*Heres a few to compare size against a 375ml beer bottle*


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 20, 2009)

hells yea man loooking sick ..... how old are the plants now .... i just trimmed the shit out of my bottom skirt hoping to put more growth to the top but i wasnt sure if i should trim more or if i did a good enough job.... trying to get a good first harvest.


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 20, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> I too am in a state that has serious restrictions on amount of plants u can have before the penalty is increased to stuuuppid time....Anyway, Wow! that's just amazing bro! Definetly subscribed to this grow! I like to learn from people whose growing techniques are unique and heavy yielder's!....(you are by far the most interesting...by keeping it simple, and to a bare minumum of 3 plants is fucking gangsta!!!! ++rep for you!)


Thanks bro,

Keeping it simple is the best way to grow because growing plants is not suppose to be complicated, it should be fun and enjoyable too!
You mention you are in a state with plant number restrictions so make sure you know the law in your state because some states with plant limitations also have a restriction on the height and/or size of the plant so you can possibly be charged if you have huge plants like the Herer grow.



uptosumpn said:


> But let me ask u this...how long, from cutting planted to harvest does it take to get girls this size with that yield amount?? (reffering to your last grow) Also, when u start a grow of this siz & potential, how many lights do u start the 3 young plants with and when do u add additional? also, how and what do you do in terms for odor control for your room?? Oh, one last thing, who is the maker of the nutes you use and is FIMming another term for LST?? Thanks for being an insparation to us all


It is usually a maximum of 16 weeks from the time we get the clones till harvest. They are usually under one 600watt light for the first couple of weeks until light number 2 is turned on. Then as the plants grow bigger and need to be spread further apart light number 3 will be turned on so they each have a light all to themselves. Usually the last week of veg is when the last light is turned on and then finally its time to turn them to 12/12. So basically you could say that the plants let me know when they are wanting/needing more light. 

FIMming helps the plant to get more main colas and bud sites. Here is a basic picture that shows where you need to cut:







I dont use the same brand nutes for everything so here is a list of all of them that get used at various stages:

#Nutrifield Premium Blend Coco medium
#Nutrifield Coco A and B
#Monster Grow by Grotek
#Monster Bloom by Grotek
#Budmeister by J&M Holdings
#Liquid Lead
#Pythoff by Flairform

As for the odour control I use a big charcoal filter which you can see in this pic:


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 20, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> hells yea man loooking sick ..... how old are the plants now .... i just trimmed the shit out of my bottom skirt hoping to put more growth to the top but i wasnt sure if i should trim more or if i did a good enough job.... trying to get a good first harvest.


Ummmm im thinking maybe 6 weeks but its probably closer to 8 coz im not the best with remembering dates and these days time seems to just fly by. I would have to check page one to be sure but I know they are running behind schedule due to not having any nutes for short periods of time and I havnt used any Monster Grow either. I should really take a bit better care of them  


Nice job on trimming up your plant and it looks a lot better now . How old is that plant and what lighting u using?


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 20, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Nice job on trimming up your plant and it looks a lot better now . How old is that plant and what lighting u using?


 
thanks man ....... she had 5 months of veg, she was my mother so i topped her a few times and learned how to clone from her..........shes been in flower room for 24 days.........it did fly by but i still have another month if not long ......... this is my first grow, even thoe i cut alot of clones off of her this is the first time i am flowering took me a while to get the cloneing down........i have her under a 400wat hps ..... the rooms is 2x2x6


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 20, 2009)

Its hard to tell how tall she is in those pics but either way you are doing well for keeping her healthy for the last 5 months while you experimented with it and learnt new things about growing first hand. 

Cheers


----------



## wackymack (Mar 20, 2009)

looks great man,whats the current height?

the giant jack must be getting close to bein done


----------



## widow87 (Mar 20, 2009)

hey ur my herokiss-ass lol.. for real but i was wondering how ur system works is it a recirculating dwc or a flood and drain or something else i dont think i read anything about the type of system ur using but if u already went over this my bad .... 

ohh yeah did u make this system urself or did u buy it because i dont think ive ever seen buckets like that but i really like ur system...

im thinking about doing something similar to this setup so thanks for the inspiration how many gallons are those buckets keep up the good work thanks ..widow


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 20, 2009)

could u tell me, "in gallons" what size are those pots? any websites or national-chain hydro or nursery stores sell these?


----------



## Where in the hell am I? (Mar 20, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> could u tell me, "in gallons" what size are those pots? any websites or national-chain hydro or nursery stores sell these?


Those are 5 gallon pots. Any place that has a nursery, just about!


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 20, 2009)

Where in the hell am I? said:


> Those are 5 gallon pots. Any place that has a nursery, just about!


Actually they are about 15 gallon pots but yes you can get at almost any nursery.

Cheers


----------



## stanky (Mar 21, 2009)

i don't know if this was mentioned earlier or not but did you ever say the strain of the 3 clones you have in veg right now??

stanky


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 21, 2009)

stanky said:


> i don't know if this was mentioned earlier or not but did you ever say the strain of the 3 clones you have in veg right now??
> 
> stanky


I dont know exactly what strain this is.


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 21, 2009)

thanks Oh, i forgot to ask...how often do u feed and how much @ a time, (in gallons) per plant?? do u do alternate feedings...ie; PH bal water, then nutes, then PH bal water ect..? and finally how long do u veg for again...i think i missed that post...and it looks like u veg under the HPS?? is that better than using MH?



M Blaze said:


> Actually they are about 15 gallon pots but yes you can get at almost any nursery.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 21, 2009)

uptosumpn said:


> thanks Oh, i forgot to ask...how often do u feed and how much @ a time, (in gallons) per plant?? do u do alternate feedings...ie; PH bal water, then nutes, then PH bal water ect..? and finally how long do u veg for again...i think i missed that post...and it looks like u veg under the HPS?? is that better than using MH?


MH is better for veg but I just using what I have available at the time. Ive been meaning to get a few of MH bulbs but so far I have only gotten 1. I feed 2-3 times a day starting from about 2 litres each in week 3 and upto 6 litres each during flower. I give them some plain water when I think they need it and I flood the pots once a week to get rid of any salt buildup. Week one and two has minimal waterings to promote root growth


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 22, 2009)

THANKS AGAIN!! ++REP



M Blaze said:


> MH is better for veg but I just using what I have available at the time. Ive been meaning to get a few of MH bulbs but so far I have only gotten 1. I feed 2-3 times a day starting from about 2 litres each in week 3 and upto 6 litres each during flower. I give them some plain water when I think they need it and I flood the pots once a week to get rid of any salt buildup. Week one and two has minimal waterings to promote root growth


----------



## imKing (Mar 22, 2009)

damn.
this is a great journal.


----------



## T macc (Mar 22, 2009)

hey man, quick question...How many bags of soil do you need to fill up one of those 15 Gal. pot??


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 22, 2009)

T macc said:


> hey man, quick question...How many bags of soil do you need to fill up one of those 15 Gal. pot??


It takes one and bit bags of the coco I use because it comes in 50 litre bags.


----------



## SmittyB.. (Mar 26, 2009)

*Damn Son...*


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 30, 2009)

The string has now been put up and I think I will turn them this weekend.




















































*Next to someone who is over 6 foot tall*


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Mar 30, 2009)

looking good man .... i love big plants


----------



## wackymack (Mar 30, 2009)

you lucky son of a bitch,they look oober

and the plants are not close to 6ft tall,you prob nearing 4.5ft not including the bucket. are you gona put them in bigger pots before you switch them?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just tuning in...

Love the concept...reminds me of Highgrow...

Looking forward to seeing some monsters...


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks guysI didnt say the plants were 6ft tall, I said the guy standing next to them is over 6ft tall just to give you some indication of their size. They are in 15 gallon (60lt) pots from start to finish so they are big enough for them.They should have been a bit bigger by this stage but I havnt used any Grotek Monster Grow this time and I think that has made a difference in their slower growth. Also I have one of them under a 600 watt MH and it has had even slower growth than the other 2 that are under the 600 watt HPS which I find interesting.Cheers


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 30, 2009)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> Just tuning in...
> 
> Love the concept...reminds me of Highgrow...
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some monsters...


Thanks for stopping by Jonny, If you want to check out how this set up performed last time then have a look here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145340-jungle-our-3-very-big.html


----------



## wackymack (Mar 30, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thanks for stopping by Jonny, If you want to check out how this set up performed last time then have a look here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/145340-jungle-our-3-very-big.html


 
man when you finish this grow and do another,its gona be awesome. i got some things to learn from you. primarilly the monsters that you deal with everyday.


----------



## LandofZion (Mar 30, 2009)

Is he peeing in your pots? j/k


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 30, 2009)

wackymack said:


> man when you finish this grow and do another,its gona be awesome. i got some things to learn from you. primarilly the monsters that you deal with everyday.


Cheers bro

Im no expert and I am still always learning more all the time. All of my experience is from trial and error along with the help of a good friend. We have experimented over the years trying a number of different methods and this way of growing is by far the most fun and is very exciting and interesting to watch.

Im still going to predict a minimum yield of 4lbs from these 3 girls so lets wait and see if they do me right .


----------



## sbj420 (Mar 30, 2009)

nice job man! looking crazy, Those are trees!


----------



## wackymack (Mar 30, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Cheers bro
> 
> Im no expert and I am still always learning more all the time. All of my experience is from trial and error along with the help of a good friend. We have experimented over the years trying a number of different methods and this way of growing is by far the most fun and is very exciting and interesting to watch.
> 
> Im still going to predict a minimum yield of 4lbs from these 3 girls so lets wait and see if they do me right .


 
i expect you to get about 6lbs,with approx 2lbs dry per plant


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 30, 2009)

wackymack said:


> i expect you to get about 6lbs,with approx 2lbs dry per plant


Hopefully 

The Jack Herer will get a minimum of 12lbs which equals about 3lbs per plant  https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/173756-huge-indoor-jack-herer-plants.html

When I talk about weight im always reffering to the dry weight


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 30, 2009)

Heres a couple more pics taken while standing on a chair holding the cam above my head in an attempt to try and get a birds eye view lol


----------



## HarvestFest2010 (Mar 31, 2009)

no shit they make it look easy. But its fun to watch anyways.


----------



## Packet. (Mar 31, 2009)

wicked setup, i wish i had tons of room to play with like this.


----------



## TwoupTwodwnGrower (Mar 31, 2009)

looking good man...learning from you everyday what is the string going across the plants for??


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 1, 2009)

TwoupTwodwnGrower said:


> looking good man...learning from you everyday what is the string going across the plants for??


 
The string is there for 2 reasons: 1. It helps to spread the canopy so the middle branches can grow up taller. 2. It helps to support the weight of the branches during budding. 

Cheers


----------



## Despised Icon (Apr 1, 2009)

m blaze you should really get some pics on fiming your plants if its not to late already. that would be a nice read for people like myself who are new to fiming


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been meaning to do that but these plants have already been FIMmed and I only FIM them once. Maybe I will cut off a small clone and I can show the FIM method with that... Ah fuck it, I may aswell just grow it up in a closet under some CFLs just for fun 

Leave it with me bro


----------



## pigpen (Apr 3, 2009)

great grow beautiful bro


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 3, 2009)

pigpen said:


> great grow beautiful bro


Thanks bro


----------



## yamin (Apr 4, 2009)

damn!!!!

looking real good


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 11, 2009)

Ive been a bit busy lately but here is the update. They have now been turned and we are almost into the 2nd week of 12/12. Its getting very hard to take decent pics in there because there is not much room to move and its only goin to get worse


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

i like that set up man...super legit.

those are gonna be some monsters


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i like that set up man...super legit.
> 
> those are gonna be some monsters


Cheers bro, I thought they wouldnt get as big as the last grow in this set up due to an extreme lack of care and a lack of nutes but they have pushed on and are doing well. 

They have some twisting leaves so does anyone know what the problem is? Is it a calcium deficiency or is it something else coz the plants look very healthy apart from that.


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i like that set up man...super legit.


Im going to get rid of that string in this room and just tie the branches down indevidually to the pot coz its just too hard to move around in the room with it like that. The string works very well in the Herer room because they are much bigger plants in a bigger room so its a bit easier to move around.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 11, 2009)

i was wondering that..I have these bamboo stakes you can get at home depot...looks like you need broom sticks tho


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 11, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> i was wondering that..I have these bamboo stakes you can get at home depot...looks like you need broom sticks tho


Hahaha broom sticks

I never use stakes coz I usually have a lot of string tieing the plants up and down. Heres a pic of the last grow showing some of the tieing up. There is string and wire everywhere:


----------



## deviouslikeyou (Apr 11, 2009)

im inspired dammit !


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 11, 2009)

deviouslikeyou said:


> im inspired dammit !


Hehehe im glad you are


----------



## CaGeD (Apr 11, 2009)

I would enjoy your thoughts on why you prefer this method over SOG.


Thanks.


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 11, 2009)

CaGeD said:


> I would enjoy your thoughts on why you prefer this method over SOG.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


It basically comes down to plant numbers and considering this is just a hobby I find it a lot more fun and interesting growing them this way. How many plants and how long would it take to get a minimum 4lbs using the SOG method?


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 11, 2009)

Well said!!!1


----------



## CaGeD (Apr 11, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> It basically comes down to plant numbers and considering this is just a hobby I find it a lot more fun and interesting growing them this way. How many plants and how long would it take to get a minimum 4lbs using the SOG method?


If you had an automated feed system to 1 gallons id say you would do much better in SOG. Several mothers and perpetual harvest. I am sure your aware of all this, thus my original question.

Just a wondering.


----------



## stiffer (Apr 11, 2009)

its 16 ounces to a pound right??? so your pulling like 60 ounces of one plant?


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 13, 2009)

stiffer said:


> its 16 ounces to a pound right??? so your pulling like 60 ounces of one plant?


Yes there is 16 ounces to a pound but im not yielding 60 ounces per plant. It will be about 60-80 ounces from 3 plants


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 13, 2009)

CaGeD said:


> If you had an automated feed system to 1 gallons id say you would do much better in SOG. Several mothers and perpetual harvest. I am sure your aware of all this, thus my original question.
> 
> Just a wondering.


I can only keep a maximum of 4 plants at a time (I usually do 3) which is why I grow this way. Its a very simple and a reasonably effortless way to grow although the harvesting is a lot of work but its all fun to me


----------



## Packet. (Apr 13, 2009)

whoa nice dude, 60-80 oz! is that dried weight?


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 13, 2009)

Packet. said:


> whoa nice dude, 60-80 oz! is that dried weight?


Thanks bro and yes I always refer to the dry weight


----------



## Packet. (Apr 13, 2009)

nice i don't know what to expect off mine, i just hope its something around 25-35oz, heheh i smoke a lot.


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 14, 2009)

Packet. said:


> nice i don't know what to expect off mine, i just hope its something around 25-35oz, heheh i smoke a lot.


Good luck with it all bro


----------



## Packet. (Apr 14, 2009)

oh yeah, are you using co2 during flowering?


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 14, 2009)

Nah, I have never tried using co2 but I am curious so I will be trying it next time. I havnt even really looked into it to see what a suitable set up would cost me and if it would be worth running.


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 16, 2009)

Heres another update of week 2 of flower but I still havnt had a chance to tie them down better.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Apr 16, 2009)

dam man looking great in there, going to have some huge monsters.


----------



## T macc (Apr 16, 2009)

Damn, lookin good bro. Are the girls up for adoption?? lol jk but you make plants grow like magic,

Keep it green


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 16, 2009)

Hulk Nugs said:


> dam man looking great in there, going to have some huge monsters.


Cheers bro, the have become very nice 



T macc said:


> Damn, lookin good bro. Are the girls up for adoption?? lol jk but you make plants grow like magic,
> 
> Keep it green


Hahaha thanks bud


----------



## overmyhead (Apr 17, 2009)

speechless as usual


----------



## uptosumpn (Apr 17, 2009)

just fucking....no words can express what im trying to say!!!!


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in guys and watching the progress.

Cheers


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 18, 2009)

This is the first time I have ever taken pics of my plants at various stages and its amazing to see how far they have come coz its hard to remmember just how small they actually started out.

I thought id put up a few of the pics from various stages again just to show their growth side by side:



































































As they are now:


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 18, 2009)

good shit..did u just throw em into flower? what up with the lines of wire?


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 18, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> good shit..did u just throw em into flower? what up with the lines of wire?


It might be just about week 2 now since turning them, im never usually keeping exact tabs on dates which is why this journal will come in handy coz its all documented here.
The string serves 2 purposes, 1. it is used to spread the canopy out instead of tying individual branches down and 2. It helps support the the braches once they start to get some weight on them. I have been meaning to take it down coz its getting a bit hard to move in there so im just goin to go with trying them down and then up individually.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 18, 2009)

looking awesome mblaze...cant wait to see them in a couple of weeks!


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> looking awesome mblaze...cant wait to see them in a couple of weeks!


Thanks mate, I cant wait to see some buds on them either


----------



## Iron Lungz23 (Apr 18, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thanks bro,
> 
> Keeping it simple is the best way to grow because growing plants is not suppose to be complicated, it should be fun and enjoyable too!
> You mention you are in a state with plant number restrictions so make sure you know the law in your state because some states with plant limitations also have a restriction on the height and/or size of the plant so you can possibly be charged if you have huge plants like the Herer grow.
> ...


Mate, just gotta say all your grows have been really inspiring & your methods & techniques are so simple you make it look easy!!
Just a question, at what stage of the grow do you apply the FIMming technique? How many do you apply without harming the plant?
Love the progress of your current grow man, looks like another massive yield bro! I reckon 2 elbows a tree! hope u prove me wrong with more, good luck & can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 19, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> It might be just about week 2 now since turning them, im never usually keeping exact tabs on dates which is why this journal will come in handy coz its all documented here.
> The string serves 2 purposes, 1. it is used to spread the canopy out instead of tying individual branches down and 2. It helps support the the braches once they start to get some weight on them. I have been meaning to take it down coz its getting a bit hard to move in there so im just goin to go with trying them down and then up individually.


yea thats what i was thinking i gotta do that next time..i had to tie up almost all my branches on my 4footers..and next grow ima try FIMing i've heard and seen alot of good shit on FIMing


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 19, 2009)

Iron Lungz23 said:


> Mate, just gotta say all your grows have been really inspiring & your methods & techniques are so simple you make it look easy!!
> Just a question, at what stage of the grow do you apply the FIMming technique? How many do you apply without harming the plant?
> Love the progress of your current grow man, looks like another massive yield bro! I reckon 2 elbows a tree! hope u prove me wrong with more, good luck & can't wait to see your progress!


Thanks mate, I dont like for things to get too technical and the plants will always let me know if they dont agree with something I am doing.

I only FIM the plants once when they are anywhere from 12-24 inches tall. These plants were done maybe a few days before the first pics were taken. Some people choose to FIM more than once but that all depends on how you are wanting to grow your plants. All FIMming should be completed at least 2 weeks before going to 12/12.

2 elbows each would be nice so we will have to wait and see.


Cheers


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 19, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> yea thats what i was thinking i gotta do that next time..i had to tie up almost all my branches on my 4footers..and next grow ima try FIMing i've heard and seen alot of good shit on FIMing


Good luck with it bud, you should be happy with the results from it.

Thanks


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 20, 2009)

what kinda nutes u feeding em? and when did u start feeding em nutes


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 20, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> what kinda nutes u feeding em? and when did u start feeding em nutes


These are all the nutes I have use at various stages:

#Nutrifield Coco A and B
#Monster Grow by Grotek
#Pythoff by Flairform
#Monster Bloom by Grotek
#Budmeister by J&M Holdings
#Liquid Lead

I started feeding these girls at about week 3 from memory.


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 21, 2009)

looks like its doing u good


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 22, 2009)

HomeGrown420baby said:


> looks like its doing u good


If you are wanting a big canopy then FIMming is the way to go about it


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 22, 2009)

Well today I got rid of the string screen and I spent a few hours tying them all down. I moved them all further apart and re-arranged the lights to suit although I still havnt bothered to put up a shelf up for the ballasts yet lol. Hopefully they have finished most of their growing coz its getting very cramped in that room. I will take some pics tomorrow coz I didnt have the camera with me today so so ill post some up asap.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 22, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Well today I got rid of the string screen and I spent a few hours tying them all down. I moved them all further apart and re-arranged the lights to suit although I still havnt bothered to put up a shelf up for the ballasts yet lol. Hopefully they have finished most of their growing coz its getting very cramped in that room. I will take some pics tomorrow coz I didnt have the camera with me today so so ill post some up asap.


first rule of grow op re-design is HAVE A CAMERA!!! 

cant wait to see what you've done with them!


----------



## HomeGrown420baby (Apr 22, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> If you are wanting a big canopy then FIMming is the way to go about it


canopy? does that mean yield? i woulda done it this grow but im a baller on a budget and if i would of done the FIM training then i wouldnt have much room..i got a 600watt with 5 plants so i think i would of had to gotten one more 600watt to FIM all 5 plants


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 24, 2009)

SmokeyMcSmokester said:


> first rule of grow op re-design is HAVE A CAMERA!!!
> 
> cant wait to see what you've done with them!


Yeah I know but im still gettin used to this documenting every stage thing lol.



HomeGrown420baby said:


> canopy? does that mean yield? i woulda done it this grow but im a baller on a budget and if i would of done the FIM training then i wouldnt have much room..i got a 600watt with 5 plants so i think i would of had to gotten one more 600watt to FIM all 5 plants


Canopy basically means the the whole top of the plant. Someone else should be able to explain it better than I can if you want to get technical about it.

FIMming creates a bigger, wider canopy so you need to have the room so the plants can spread out. If your tight for space another option is Topping which will create 2-4 main colas. Check out Uncle Bens thread on Topping for more info about that method. I just prefer the FIMming method because it suits my setup and style very well.


----------



## SmokeyMcSmokester (Apr 24, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah I know but im still gettin used to this documenting every stage thing lol.


i hear ya...i haven't updated my journal in days!!


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 27, 2009)

Its into week 3 of flower now and the girls are goin well. This is always an exciting time when the buds start to form.

What do you think?


----------



## Packet. (Apr 27, 2009)

nice how many more weeks to go before choppin? also you use molasses until when?


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 27, 2009)

Packet. said:


> nice how many more weeks to go before choppin? also you use molasses until when?


Hmmm could be another 6 weeks or it could be another 9 as this is an unknown strain its all a surprise right up untill the end which just adds to the fun .

I dont use molasses but I have been meaning to try it so maybe next time I will use it.


----------



## cph (Apr 27, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> What do you think?


Amazing!!
Just one question.
Are you able to keep them far enough from the lights? It doesn't look like you have alot of room above those trees.


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 27, 2009)

cph said:


> Amazing!!
> Just one question.
> Are you able to keep them far enough from the lights? It doesn't look like you have alot of room above those trees.


Yeah, we normally end up with some main crowns right next to the lights (like within 6 inches) but it has never caused us any issues.


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 27, 2009)

Heya MB. Stopped in to subscribe. Love your grows man!


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 27, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Heya MB. Stopped in to subscribe. Love your grows man!


Thanks bro, glad to have you on board


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 27, 2009)

f%ck yeah!!!!!


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for stoppin by fdd.

Looking at the pics from the tops of the plants its hard to believe theres ony 3 of them in there lol


----------



## RollingJoints (Apr 27, 2009)

Looking amazing, im jealous like a bitch. Im growing 4 plants under a 400watt hps they are doing great.


----------



## cbgreen (Apr 27, 2009)

holy cow, those are more like weed trees, you'll get chunks of weed the size of apples, looking good


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey MB...

Hope all is well....

Amazing grow, as usual... +rep!!! 





M Blaze said:


> ... I have one of them under a 600 watt MH and it has had even slower growth than the other 2 that are under the 600 watt HPS which I find interesting.Cheers


As you may remember, I do SOG with 600's...

One of my ballasts (the digi galaxy) refuses to fire up an HPS... but works just fine with a MH bulb...

Result = one tray has a MH bulb over it...

What I can tell you is that there is a HUGE AND REALLY OBVIOUS difference...

The MH tray has WAY MORE LEAF MATTER and is way squattier...

Some of the lollipops have actually turned into "baseballs"...

It's all about the spectrum...HPS lacks something and makes them stretch a bit more... 




M Blaze said:


> ...Canopy basically means the the whole top of the plant. Someone else should be able to explain it better than I can if you want to get technical about it.


I like to think of the canopy as the roof, when viewed from the outside...lol...

Well...

Keep on Keeping on...


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments.

Gypsy, I will be using all new MH bulbs next time coz I agree with you about MH for veg. Maybe it was just coz it was an old globe so it wasnt as good but im not sure.

Cheers


----------



## GDADYTURF (Apr 28, 2009)

very nice... but what you do with the leaves when you trim you tree.......only the leaves


----------



## cbgreen (Apr 28, 2009)

> What I can tell you is that there is a HUGE AND REALLY OBVIOUS difference...
> 
> The MH tray has WAY MORE LEAF MATTER and is way squattier...
> 
> ...


Any resulting difference when used in blooming phase?


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 28, 2009)

cbgreen said:


> Any resulting difference when used in blooming phase?


That is what I meant...

I don't veg at all... I do SOG...

What I said was what I noticed in flowering...


----------



## cbgreen (Apr 29, 2009)

When you say "lollypops turned into baseballs", you mean bigger buds? I'm interested in the difference in weight it will deliver compared with a hps.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 29, 2009)

MBlaze, I apologize...

Every time I come to your thread, it seems I end hijacking it with a bunch of SOG stuff...




cbgreen said:


> When you say "lollypops turned into baseballs", you mean bigger buds?


No I meant that they were so squatty they were round... like a baseball...

I usually get bats, not balls...lol....

Now.. let's try to keep it on topic here, I don't need to get in trouble with our host...lol...


----------



## M Blaze (Apr 29, 2009)

GDADYTURF said:


> very nice... but what you do with the leaves when you trim you tree.......only the leaves


Do you mean the leaves I have already trimmed off? I just throw them out.



GypsyBush said:


> MBlaze, I apologize...
> 
> Every time I come to your thread, it seems I end hijacking it with a bunch of SOG stuff...


 
No worries Gypsy, it makes for some interesting reading for me 


Cheers


----------



## canon7 (May 1, 2009)

Hey man read through your journals and they gave me some great ideas. I've tried to grow with 20+ plants and get about 4lbs but if I can do that with 3 or 4 plants I would way rather do that lol. Thinking its time to step up to the 10gal buckets instead of the 5gals and lessen the plant count to 5 or so next grow. Coco coir seems like something worthwhile as well. 

As for a question I have 2...

How did you make those buckets?
&
You water more than one time a day? And did you top & FIM or just FIM?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Hey Mblaze...

Just thought I'd drop by an invitation...

Click on the red square... 

Cheers



GypsyBush said:


> Time for an update...


----------



## M Blaze (May 2, 2009)

canon7 said:


> As for a question I have 2...
> 
> How did you make those buckets?
> &
> You water more than one time a day? And did you top & FIM or just FIM?


I buy the 15gal pots, some with holes in the bottom and some without. I sit the pot with the holes inside the pot without. I drill one hole right at the bottom of that pot and connect a hose to it using some garden fittings. That hose is then run outside.

They get manually watered 3 times a day.

They get FIMmed one time only when they are about 1-2ft tall.


Thanks for your interest, I am just about to post up some more recent pics.

Cheers


----------



## M Blaze (May 2, 2009)

Heres the latest updates of their 4th week:

















































*This plant below has grown some long arms. See where the pot is *


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 2, 2009)

DAMN!


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 2, 2009)

fuck yea man, plants are looking sick in there.


----------



## M Blaze (May 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, they seem to be doing well.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 2, 2009)

They are looking AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## Lennard (May 2, 2009)

M another crazy insane op you got sir, I dont know if youve ever disclosed what country / state you are in with the law situation.. If not I understand but man another hands down to you! Think you can take a sec to drop back by my grow and just reaffirm that its time to trim like crazy? I read up to page ten of this and learned more in that hour than in a weeks worth of time. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU DO! lol. your my hero.


----------



## M Blaze (May 2, 2009)

Lennard said:


> M another crazy insane op you got sir, I dont know if youve ever disclosed what country / state you are in with the law situation.. If not I understand but man another hands down to you! Think you can take a sec to drop back by my grow and just reaffirm that its time to trim like crazy? I read up to page ten of this and learned more in that hour than in a weeks worth of time. THANK YOU FOR ALL YOU DO! lol. your my hero.


Thanks bro, im glad it has been of interest to you and if it has helped you at all then thats even better. I have dropped many hints about my country of origin but I dont think ive actually said it before lol.

I will head back over and check out your progress. Basically any time during veg is a good time to trim and I end up trimming a few times as they grow.


----------



## Lennard (May 3, 2009)

I almost fell to the floor when I saw the nugget on the seventh pic down. UnF-enBelievable. I think I could be high 24-7 for a month of like 2 of those.


----------



## M Blaze (May 3, 2009)

Lennard said:


> I almost fell to the floor when I saw the nugget on the seventh pic down. UnF-enBelievable. I think I could be high 24-7 for a month of like 2 of those.


Hahaha well I hope they thicken up a lot more than that. I will have to organis a better camera so I can take some better quality pics.

Can anyone reccomend a good camera for about $200-300? I know fuck all about cameras so I should try to learn more about them so I can take high quality photos.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 3, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Can anyone reccomend a good camera for about $200-300? I know fuck all about cameras so I should try to learn more about them so I can take high quality photos.


This is what I have...

10MP for good quality pics...

Waterproof to 30 feet...

I am very happy... 

http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-Stylus-1030SW-Digital-Optical/dp/B0013CZXP6/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1241345160&sr=8-1








​


----------



## M Blaze (May 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> This is what I have...
> 
> 10MP for good quality pics...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Gypsy, thats exactly what im lookin for and your pics are top quality so id be very happy with that. The one I got now is a shitty 6MP cam.

+reps for your help bro.


----------



## Packet. (May 3, 2009)

that is one awesome camera, im going to have to buy one of these my self!


----------



## Mammath (May 3, 2009)

Hey MBlaze.
Great growing mate.
Plants are looking monstrous as usual.

How often are you watering these girls at the moment, and how much are you giving them?


----------



## M Blaze (May 4, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey MBlaze.
> Great growing mate.
> Plants are looking monstrous as usual.
> 
> How often are you watering these girls at the moment, and how much are you giving them?


Thanks mate, they get watered 2-3 times a day depending on how dry the medium feels and they get 4-5 litres each time.


Thanks for stopping in.


----------



## Mammath (May 4, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thanks mate, they get watered 2-3 times a day depending on how dry the medium feels and they get 4-5 litres each time.
> 
> 
> Thanks for stopping in.


I'm not passing by though.
I've just folded out the deck chair and cracked myself a tinny for this one. 
Esky's right next to me.

I always enjoy seeing big arse pots, full of coco, with big arse plants. Results 

With that sort of watering schedule your doing 'passive hydro'.
Have you thought about setting yourself up with a res', pump, timer, and watering rings?

Or do you like the hands on approach?


----------



## M Blaze (May 4, 2009)

Mammath said:


> I'm not passing by though.
> I've just folded out the deck chair and cracked myself a tinny for this one.
> Esky's right next to me.
> 
> ...


In that case cheers bro.

I like the hands on approach because I can decide when and if they need to be watered but I have been looking into making it a self watering setup and next time I think I will try it.

Thanks for your comments mate. Im always willing to listen to other peoples ideas on how to improve things.


Cheers


----------



## skeeterleg (May 4, 2009)

WOW lOOk at those trees! Amazing...Nice colas...
Looks tasty


----------



## Lennard (May 4, 2009)

M Im sure you have seen more than a few drips in your life and are more than able to build one as is... but I figured Id show you mine it consist of like 20ft 1/4" line, 10ft 1/2 carrying line, a couple tees and a $15 pump and a 5 gal bucket I just mix the nutes in the bucket turn on the pump and drop it in and let it pressurize the line. Its pretty nice not having to crawl around and reach trying to dump the water in and it works solid + you still get the flexability of not having a timer as you stated above. Check it out in my journal when you have a second if you like Ive uploaded some new pics b/c I just built a new hut.


----------



## M Blaze (May 4, 2009)

Thanks Lennard, I will be trying something like that next time for sure.


----------



## uptosumpn (May 5, 2009)

Ho, ho , ho green giant!!!!!!!


----------



## Lennard (May 5, 2009)

Mr. Blaze do you recommend fimming a week before flowering?


----------



## M Blaze (May 6, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Mr. Blaze do you recommend fimming a week before flowering?


I wouldnt but I have never tried it as I prefer to do it much earlier than that. FIMming is best done earlier so that the plant has some time to develop and grow its new branches. If you have enough space you could veg them for another 2 weeks after you FIM to get the best results from it.


----------



## MaintMan (May 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I wouldnt but I have never tried it as I prefer to do it much earlier than that. FIMming is best done earlier so that the plant has some time to develop and grow its new branches. If you have enough space you could veg them for another 2 weeks after you FIM to get the best results from it.


Ok, first off let me tip my cap to you sir. As many others have mentioned I am now a huge fan of your methods and want to subscibe to your techniques. I've read the three threads you have links for and real I understand a fair bit of what you got going on. I do have a question or two.
You mentioned watering three x daily I'm currently growing in soil and am lucky if I get to water every 4days is the coco that permeable that it requires that consistant of watering or did I miss where u added drainage. 
Two I saw a diagram of FIM ing I think in the jack herer thread and am still a little confused it looks similar to topping to me in the pic could someone specify the diffences or areas of focus.
Three are you using the ups for the veg too I missed that somewhere
And finally four I would really appreciate some input from you as to best maximize my new space 4'x7'x14' I will have 3 400 watt hps and a250 and400 watt mh to work with I know it's not quite what you have but it's the power I can afford I plan on going yearround and do realize that my sizes and yields will be somewhat smaller but if I could even get 2 solid elbows every 4 ish months I'd never have to smoke a seeded up bud again, can you help


----------



## M Blaze (May 7, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> Ok, first off let me tip my cap to you sir. As many others have mentioned I am now a huge fan of your methods and want to subscibe to your techniques. I've read the three threads you have links for and real I understand a fair bit of what you got going on. I do have a question or two.
> You mentioned watering three x daily I'm currently growing in soil and am lucky if I get to water every 4days is the coco that permeable that it requires that consistant of watering or did I miss where u added drainage.
> Two I saw a diagram of FIM ing I think in the jack herer thread and am still a little confused it looks similar to topping to me in the pic could someone specify the diffences or areas of focus.
> Three are you using the ups for the veg too I missed that somewhere
> And finally four I would really appreciate some input from you as to best maximize my new space 4'x7'x14' I will have 3 400 watt hps and a250 and400 watt mh to work with I know it's not quite what you have but it's the power I can afford I plan on going yearround and do realize that my sizes and yields will be somewhat smaller but if I could even get 2 solid elbows every 4 ish months I'd never have to smoke a seeded up bud again, can you help


First off thanks for your comments.

Coco does retain moisture but it likes to be watered more frequently than soil for best results. I water 2-3 times a day depending on how dry it feels. In the early stages of veg they dont get watered that often to help encourage root growth. Sometimes they went for a few days without watering.

FIMming and Topping are quiet different from each other. FIMing involves cutting/pinching 80% off the new growth at the very tip of the plant. Topping is when the plant is cut much lower. The FIM creates a wider canopy with many colas and Topping creates 2-4 main colas.

HPS has been used in veg as well although I did use one MH over one plant in this grow and funny enough that plant has turned out the smallest of the 3 .

PM me some more details of what you want to setup such as plant numbers and are those measurements LxWxH?

Umm did I cover everything you asked? 

Cheers


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> HPS has been used in veg as well although I did use one MH over one plant in this grow and funny enough that plant has turned out the smallest of the 3 .


Yeah we're back to spectrum...

The sativas I have flowering under the MH are about half the height of the ones under the HPS...

HPS lacks something in the color that makes them stretch...seeking for what it is that's missing...

I used to love keeping my moms under HPS for that reason... NICE TALL CLONES...

Anyways.. 

I came here to recruit your help...

Every once in a bit, I choose a newb to help, I just like helping as I was helped...

This one has turned into a fun project, it seems that the dude is not kid, and is willing to listen...

Very understandibly, he is a bit shy of having high plant count...

Is it possible you might chime in and give your advice...

I have only done SOG indoors, so my knowledge is kinda limited, and I hate for this dude to miss out, cause I'm ignorant...

If you got the time, I am sure he will appreciate your input... he's got a clean slate, lets help him get greened up, shall we..???

Thanks MBlaze...

Cheers...!



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/191164-bathroom-grow-ideas-3.html#post2468810


----------



## Lennard (May 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> HPS has been used in veg as well although I did use one MH over one plant in this grow and funny enough that plant has turned out the smallest of the 3 .
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Smallest as in tightest set of nodes with short bushy growth or smallest as in least appealing looking? 

Awaiting that response... interesting.

Oh yea and I FIMmed her again, thank you for the advice. I think I have the height to veg a bit longer plus I would like my clones to get up to the net a little more.


----------



## cbgreen (May 7, 2009)

we all know mh makes the plant bushier, and hps makes them stretch a bit more, i have found a little bit more info though. mh emits more UV-B, but less overall light, and hps emits less UV-B but more overall light. Therefore colas under mh will be as good or better in quality than the ones grown under hps, since cannabis produces it's resin partially as protection from UV-B, but will be less in weight. Just thaught i'd let u know what i found on the net, some of you have been talking about this and it kindled my interest as well.


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 7, 2009)

Still tagging along & WOW does your grow look phenomenal. Will you be joining the clone grow contest currently slated to begin very end of May.? You really should...an easy front runner (along with Gypsy I might add IMO of course!!! I'll be cheering all along the way...have already drug out pompom's & put a shine on my field boots LOL 

MJ


----------



## M Blaze (May 8, 2009)

Ok, were into week 5 now and its getting exciting. These pics were taken at the end of the dark period just before the lights went on.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Oh My God!!!

I am beginning to itch... 

Do I smell a break in the SOG???

Dude... I am speechless!!!!

Much respect...


----------



## M Blaze (May 8, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> Still tagging along & WOW does your grow look phenomenal. Will you be joining the clone grow contest currently slated to begin very end of May.? You really should...an easy front runner (along with Gypsy I might add IMO of course!!! I'll be cheering all along the way...have already drug out pompom's & put a shine on my field boots LOL
> 
> MJ


 
Thanks MJ, I didnt even know about any contest but I will have a look for it and if I am eligible then I will enter .

Cheers


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Clone Harvest Contest!

See you there!


----------



## M Blaze (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh My God!!!
> 
> I am beginning to itch...
> 
> ...


 
Cheers mate, I am itching too . They are thickening up nicely .

You. . . . break in the sog??? lol


----------



## M Blaze (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Clone Harvest Contest!
> 
> See you there!


Yeah I will check it out. Thanks for the link


----------



## M Blaze (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Clone Harvest Contest!
> 
> See you there!


Ah it says zero veg time so I cant enter


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

I just find it so difficult to justify vegging...

The only reason for me to switch would be to watch them grow and have that experience... I mean, I get great yields... I am really happy....

But that would mean I have to stop the machine... break it down... veg for months... then flower...

That means I go from a harvest every 2 weeks to at least 5 moths without one...

right?!?! or I am wrong?

Either that or I would need a whole other room to veg then flower the trees...

Hummm.....

Nah.. it's too cold to sleep in the doghouse all winter...lol..... I'll keep my room hahahaha!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Ah it says zero veg time so I cant enter


You sure you don't have a small pot of coco you can stick in your flower room?

It's just for fun...

I was about to say that I was really glad you wouldn't have enough time to come up with giants...lol...

C'mon.. it'll be fun...kiss-ass


----------



## Lennard (May 8, 2009)

simply outstanding


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

MBlaze...

Here are clones of the same strain...

One under the HPS, one under the MH...

Both on THE SAME RES...


----------



## M Blaze (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You sure you don't have a small pot of coco you can stick in your flower room?
> 
> It's just for fun...
> 
> ...


 Yeah I might do it. I just got given a small Afgan plant and I dont even know what im gonna do with it. I might just get it strong and healthy, FIM it then give it to a friend. Soon, when we harvest these 3 im goin to have enough weed to last me a while so I can take a short break from growing 


Yeah I can see the difference in those pics and I understand it all. It would be interesting to see the difference in the final weight on each of my 3 plants.


----------



## stiffer (May 8, 2009)

how long did you veg the plants for?


----------



## M Blaze (May 8, 2009)

Maybe just over 7 weeks because they went without any nutes for about 3 weeks so they didnt grow as quick as we would have liked.


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You sure you don't have a small pot of coco you can stick in your flower room?
> 
> It's just for fun...
> 
> ...


 
M, you get 2 weeks to clone/set roots & then flower for up to 12 weeks.... I know you gotta work & such but seriously it's one wee lil plant that won't take much time & you can still have your other HUGE grow!! Disappointed....thought you'd be on it Remember all work & no play = madness LOL

Still looming in the shadows, MJ


----------



## M Blaze (May 8, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> M, you get 2 weeks to clone/set roots & then flower for up to 12 weeks.... I know you gotta work & such but seriously it's one wee lil plant that won't take much time & you can still have your other HUGE grow!! Disappointed....thought you'd be on it Remember all work & no play = madness LOL
> 
> Still looming in the shadows, MJ


I might do it with a Jack Herer clone maybe, so I will look into it. My flower room is only in action for another 3-4 weeks and then I was hoping to turn it all off and take a short break from growing but I might just setup a little closet for some fun.

Cheers


----------



## MaintMan (May 8, 2009)

Sorry M my inernet has been down those new pics look sic I will pm u tomar with some details and I yeah that's 4 feet wide 7 feet tall and 14feet long. ceiling is a drop ceiling and I may be able to get it to 7'6" but I wanted to run my exhaust through the ceiling and suck the heat from the top and vent it throughout the basement ceiling


----------



## 702808 (May 9, 2009)

Hey Blaze. Absolutely amazing. I bought a bumper sticker today that says M Blaze for President (or PM rather, wink-wink). Since I now see you as the guru of indoor growing, I was hoping for a little advice. My grow area is 6ftx11ft and I'm running 3- 1000w bulbs in a line (I know you don't like the light set up but its what i got). How many plants would you suggest for my grow?


----------



## 702808 (May 9, 2009)

By the way, I'm growing Great White Shark from greenhouse seeds.


----------



## M Blaze (May 10, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> Sorry M my inernet has been down those new pics look sic I will pm u tomar with some details and I yeah that's 4 feet wide 7 feet tall and 14feet long. ceiling is a drop ceiling and I may be able to get it to 7'6" but I wanted to run my exhaust through the ceiling and suck the heat from the top and vent it throughout the basement ceiling


No worries bro, I will reply to your pm asap.


----------



## M Blaze (May 10, 2009)

702808 said:


> Hey Blaze. Absolutely amazing. I bought a bumper sticker today that says M Blaze for President (or PM rather, wink-wink). Since I now see you as the guru of indoor growing, I was hoping for a little advice. My grow area is 6ftx11ft and I'm running 3- 1000w bulbs in a line (I know you don't like the light set up but its what i got). How many plants would you suggest for my grow?


Thanks bro but I am very far from being a guru of growing. I just like to keep things simple and there are many others out there and on this site that know a lot more than I do but thaks for your comments.

Your plant numbers would depend on how big you plan on growing them. The only reason I dont go for 1000 watt lights is due to running costs and heat so other than that they are great lights to use.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (May 10, 2009)

scribed.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 12, 2009)

MBlaze check this guy out
http://www.youtube.com/user/SuperGrowPlants

he did 14oz with 2 150watt hps


----------



## 702808 (May 13, 2009)

blaze, i noticed ur lights aren't air cooled. are u using just a ceiling exhaust fan and an ac unit? for 5400w !!!??? there must be more to it.


----------



## M Blaze (May 13, 2009)

702808 said:


> blaze, i noticed ur lights aren't air cooled. are u using just a ceiling exhaust fan and an ac unit? for 5400w !!!??? there must be more to it.


This setup is 2400 watts and they have no cooling system. I dont use an ac, all that is in there is a big charcoal filter and a small fan on the floor that I still havnt bothered turning on yet lol. I dont get any heat issues so I say if it aint broke then dont fix it.


----------



## M Blaze (May 13, 2009)

NewHiddenGrower said:


> MBlaze check this guy out
> http://www.youtube.com/user/SuperGrowPlants
> 
> he did 14oz with 2 150watt hps


Thats a nice effort.


----------



## Lennard (May 13, 2009)

Any updates to come?

If those are in ten gallon buckets how do you water them three times a day?


----------



## Lennard (May 13, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thats a nice effort.


Lmao I give him mad props dont get me wrong. and im a bit jealous IDK how he didnt burn the shit out of that with those lights so close my leaf edges cusp up at 24" from the glass and I have a sealed hood with super inline fan on it..


----------



## 702808 (May 14, 2009)

blaze ur results are so amazing i'm going to try and copy. so if i expand my room that has 3 air cooled 1000's (with AC) by adding 4- 600's , are u suggesting that i won't need additional cooling. Don't mean to be a pain, i just want to get your kind of results. thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## M Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Any updates to come?
> 
> If those are in ten gallon buckets how do you water them three times a day?


Yeah I was just going to take some more pics but I might wait till the lights are off before I take them so they will be posted up soon.

They are 15gal pots and I hand water them using a 10 litre watering can. Next time im going to rig up an auto feed system and see how that goes.


----------



## M Blaze (May 14, 2009)

702808 said:


> blaze ur results are so amazing i'm going to try and copy. so if i expand my room that has 3 air cooled 1000's (with AC) by adding 4- 600's , are u suggesting that i won't need additional cooling. Don't mean to be a pain, i just want to get your kind of results. thanks for your help!!!!


I cant say that you wont get any heat issues because every setup and every room is different but heat issues can be easily solved.


----------



## M Blaze (May 14, 2009)

These pics from 2 different rooms to show you more clearly the lights we use and they also shows how close the plants get to the light in the later stages without any problems. Next time I will try hanging the lights vertical without any shades coz im very interested to see how that method performs.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (May 14, 2009)

dam man those girls are growing sweet.......its only a matter of waiting now.


----------



## Lennard (May 14, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> They are 15gal pots and I hand water them using a 10 litre watering can. Next time im going to rig up an auto feed system and see how that goes.


If my maths right it sounds like you mix up the nutes in the can dispense 1 round of watering to proubly half of those? Doin that a few times a day? R u really mixing up nutes about 6 times a day? thats a lot of work and if all that is tru. You should really enjoy having a self watering system next time, just fill all your nutes into a barrel and sink a pump to the bottom and let the tubing do the watering for ya. Mine is helping me greatly and they cost about $25 and some time to set up.

How is that mini CFL not jacking with your photoperiod? I thought you were supposed to use a green party light?


Also did you leave your lighting that high up from the start? I hope once my setup starts flowering I can drop my light back down she gets pissed when shes 24" or less off the glass.


----------



## roohman (May 14, 2009)

two 600w hps are you mad you could grow a whole room full of plants with that.....


----------



## cbgreen (May 14, 2009)

roohman said:


> two 600w hps are you mad you could grow a whole room full of plants with that.....


try a total of 2400W 
btw, doesn't that look like a room full? could be my eyes but all i see is grass, there ain't much of that room left


----------



## Lennard (May 14, 2009)

cbgreen said:


> try a total of 2400W
> btw, doesn't that look like a room full? could be my eyes but all i see is grass, there ain't much of that room left


ROFL Its a friggen jungle not a room! Theres 5 lights in one pic alone!

I aint doggin on ya roohman just sit back an watch

Sorry M ill stop drooling and stop blowin up your journal as soon as I get bored of those last pics.


----------



## M Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Lennard said:


> If my maths right it sounds like you mix up the nutes in the can dispense 1 round of watering to proubly half of those? Doin that a few times a day? R u really mixing up nutes about 6 times a day? thats a lot of work and if all that is tru. You should really enjoy having a self watering system next time, just fill all your nutes into a barrel and sink a pump to the bottom and let the tubing do the watering for ya. Mine is helping me greatly and they cost about $25 and some time to set up.
> 
> How is that mini CFL not jacking with your photoperiod? I thought you were supposed to use a green party light?
> 
> ...


Nah I dont mix it in the can, I have a big barrel in the room that i mix the nutes in and I have to fill that up with the hose about once a week.

That cfl is never turned on but when it is its only for a minute so I havnt had any problems. I usually use a green bulb but I need to go and buy another one.

The lighting was lower and they were raised up as the plants grew taller.


Im just about to take some more pics so stay tuned for the update.


----------



## M Blaze (May 14, 2009)

roohman said:


> two 600w hps are you mad you could grow a whole room full of plants with that.....


If you can yield as much as this 2400 watt setup using only 1200 watts then please show us how. If I could cut my lighting in half and still produce the same results then I would be doing it but thats kinda impossible.

Oh and yes this is in a room.


----------



## tilemaster (May 14, 2009)

M blaze...comn with the biggest trees internationally amongst us rui 'ers..++++++++++ReP. I aspire 2 grow em like U bro...I gots to play the legal # game w/ plantz..so im w/ U..#'s mean jack 2 me , all bout the yield of 1 plant to me..thanks for doing the viewers proper w/ mOre Monsters....stop by some time Blaze


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> M blaze...comn with the biggest trees internationally amongst us rui 'ers..++++++++++ReP. I aspire 2 grow em like U bro...I gots to play the legal # game w/ plantz..so im w/ U..#'s mean jack 2 me , all bout the yield of 1 plant to me..thanks for doing the viewers proper w/ mOre Monsters....stop by some time Blaze


 
Thanks bro, I appreciate your comments.


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

Umm ok were are we upto now? Umm Week 6 or 7 I think lol.

They seem to have some minor tip burn on some of the tops and some slight curling but I only have the nutes at 700 PPM. Anyway thats not really worring me at all.

I might start them on the Liquid Lead in a few days time for the final 2 weeks. I will also start tying up all the colas over the next few days.


----------



## bud head (May 15, 2009)

Holy shit!
Ur the fucking man!


----------



## Lennard (May 15, 2009)

Holy shit the angels are singin! OMFG I about pass out... wow I especially like how you have to leverage tie some nodes so they dont just break off. Those last two shots are amazing if I ever even half that id be proud... thats a whole other level. What are you thinkin yeild wise or is it a bit too early to tell?


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

bud head said:


> Holy shit!
> Ur the fucking man!


Hahaha nah not really coz im just having some fun growing and this is how I do it but thanks anyway.



Lennard said:


> Holy shit the angels are singin! OMFG I about pass out... wow I especially like how you have to leverage tie some nodes so they dont just break off. Those last two shots are amazing if I ever even half that id be proud... thats a whole other level. What are you thinkin yeild wise or is it a bit too early to tell?


When you have a FIMmed plant it is always a good idea to tie and support the lower parts of the branches otherwise they can split the down the main trunk. Your setup may be ok without it because you have the screen to help support your branches. Its still doesnt hurt to tie them up just incase coz you dont want them to split. It has happened to me before and although it was fixable with a bit of care it stressed the plant out a bit and it also stressed me out.


As for my estimate on yield im just going to stick to my original estimate of 4.5 lbs or possibly even a little less (I hope not though). I only say that because so far the colas are thick but they are not as long as I would have liked them to be if you know what I mean. Also the lower buds could be a bit bigger and thicker. Maybe im just being fussy but we will see how they go once I start them on the Liquid Lead, that should thicken them all up. Should hopefully be just over 2 weeks till harvest.


----------



## skeeterleg (May 15, 2009)

Awesome OP M Blaze. 

An ass load of little plants is cool but for me you caint beat those red woods you have going. 

Thats just three trees, I mean plants right? lol 
How tall are they or do they get? 
Do you keep your lights high from the begining? 

Sorry for the questions. I have to go back and read your jornals. Itll be fun to watch these suckas rippen up!


----------



## MaryJane777 (May 15, 2009)

Hi M..Pics are amazing


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Awesome OP M Blaze.
> 
> An ass load of little plants is cool but for me you caint beat those red woods you have going.
> 
> ...


 
No worries bro, thanks for stopping in.

Yeah its just the 3 trees that started out as the 3 little plants you see on page 1. They are all grown up now and are almost at the end of their happy life.
I have been meaning to measure their height and their width but I keep forgetting so I will do that soon. As a rough guide they are taller than me at thier highest points (including pots ofcorse) and im 6ft. I will get some pics of me standing in between them to give you a better idea of their size. 

The Lights start off much lower and they get raised as they grow untill they cant get raised anymore. 

Here is a couple of early stage pics where you can see the height of the lights:


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

MaryJane777 said:


> Hi M..Pics are amazing


Thanks MJ


----------



## skeeterleg (May 15, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> No worries bro, thanks for stopping in.
> 
> Yeah its just the 3 trees that started out as the 3 little plants you see on page 1. They are all grown up now and are almost at the end of their happy life.
> I have been meaning to measure their height and their width but I keep forgetting so I will do that soon. As a rough guide they are taller than me at thier highest points (including pots ofcorse) and im 6ft. I will get some pics of me standing in between them to give you a better idea of their size.
> ...


----------



## tahoe58 (May 15, 2009)

B-E-A-utiful!! excellent work. those are some very very fine looking plants....good job buddy! walk on!!


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

skeeterleg said:


> Thanks M Blaze
> 
> Those clones look good at 3 weeks. Wow only 3. Sea of colas! Those are three killer ladies you have there.
> 
> ...


Thanks bud, the amount of colas is basically due to the FIMing.
This grow will be about 4 months total because of their lack of nutes during the veg stage but its usually about 13-16 weeks anyway.
That 2x4 does have nails spaced out across the lenght of it for the string and it does work well and you can reposition it around the branches with ease. I just took it off because it was getting too hard to move around in the room and I wanted to reposition the plants. It works very well in a bigger room though.



tahoe58 said:


> B-E-A-utiful!! excellent work. those are some very very fine looking plants....good job buddy! walk on!!


Thanks for your comments bro and I have to say that im liking your avarta


----------



## tilemaster (May 15, 2009)

nice updatess.....those top cola's are freakn huge..havent rally seen anything this big indoors..i guess 2400w kinda creates mamaa sun..


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> nice updatess.....those top cola's are freakn huge..havent rally seen anything this big indoors..i guess 2400w kinda creates mamaa sun..


Hahaha I was just replying to your thread.

I will take some more pics of the colas next to various items such as a lighter, a coke can and a beer bottle etc so everyone can gauge the size of them.


----------



## littlegrower2004 (May 15, 2009)

you got a sea of giant nugs there! looks amazing!


----------



## Lennard (May 15, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I will take some more pics of the colas next to various items such as a lighter, a coke can and a beer bottle etc so everyone can gauge the size of them.


Im thinking most of those common household items would get swallowed by those monsters lol


BTW I dont think I have a acurate tally on how many times you fimmed. Do you have an average amount of times you do it?


Ive seen 8000k light setups that yeilds what you probubly will off these 2400 watts and i would say you are at a 5:1 DISadvantage to number of plants... Sorry for all the ?s but I gotta get on your level.


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2009)

Lennard said:


> BTW I dont think I have a acurate tally on how many times you fimmed. Do you have an average amount of times you do it?


They were only FIMmed once when they were about 1.5-2ft tall.


----------



## growinman (May 15, 2009)

The "M" must be for Mr....... Awesome pics 'Mr Blaze'........watching your grow is much more entertaining than going out to mine..haha------ My grow use to impress me and I look at my nice girls and they just will never look the same again.......thanks....(and that is lol!! haha!) But your most definitely doing something right in your little fun/hobby that not many have figured out---none that I 've known of, that's for sure. 

Have fun in there!! Cant wait to see the finish!

growinman


----------



## M Blaze (May 16, 2009)

growinman said:


> The "M" must be for Mr....... Awesome pics 'Mr Blaze'........watching your grow is much more entertaining than going out to mine..haha------ My grow use to impress me and I look at my nice girls and they just will never look the same again.......thanks....(and that is lol!! haha!) But your most definitely doing something right in your little fun/hobby that not many have figured out---none that I 've known of, that's for sure.
> 
> Have fun in there!! Cant wait to see the finish!
> 
> growinman


Thanks bro, your comments are much appreciated. Have you got a journal of you grow? Best of luck with it.


----------



## M Blaze (May 16, 2009)

Heres a few more pics. Some of the leaves on these trees are huge.


----------



## purplekitty7772008 (May 16, 2009)

WOW!!!!


----------



## Lennard (May 16, 2009)

Wow you dont have a single brown spot on any of those... What EC (ppm?) you running? Hands down O father thy great one. May one day I reach the heavens as you have.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 16, 2009)

Now thats heaven.....lol


----------



## tilemaster (May 16, 2009)

NO shit..those bout the healthiest indoor girls in flower ive ever seen. mblaze where u at with ur nutes right now, and how are u mixin and adminstering them...Congrats looks like ur well on ur way 2 ur goal..prior estimates

Peace


----------



## M Blaze (May 16, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Wow you dont have a single brown spot on any of those... What EC (ppm?) you running? Hands down O father thy great one. May one day I reach the heavens as you have.


There is some slight tip burn on some of the colas but the PPM is only at 700.

Cheers



tilemaster said:


> NO shit..those bout the healthiest indoor girls in flower ive ever seen. mblaze where u at with ur nutes right now, and how are u mixin and adminstering them...Congrats looks like ur well on ur way 2 ur goal..prior estimates
> 
> Peace


Thanks bro, the nutes are at 700 PPM which is a bit low at this stage but they seem to be happy with it. I will be starting them on the Liquid Lead in the next few days.
The nutes get mixed up in a big barrel and then the plants are hand watered.

Cheers


----------



## casper23 (May 16, 2009)

amazing grow man! those trees are HUGE!


----------



## tahoe58 (May 16, 2009)

massively monstrous. that is some great work. Well done. I'll be looking for the harvest. How much longer are you still letting them swell? Walk on!!


----------



## M Blaze (May 16, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> massively monstrous. that is some great work. Well done. I'll be looking for the harvest. How much longer are you still letting them swell? Walk on!!


Should be about another 2-3 weeks left so after the 2 week Liquid Lead phase they should be just about ready to come down and start getting flushed.

Thanks for stoppin back in


----------



## M Blaze (May 17, 2009)

I just started to tie up all the colas so I took a few quick pics but I wll take some more when the lights are off. I will continue to tie up more of them tomorrow. Im happy with the thickness of the buds but im not happy with the length of them which is a bit dissapointing.


----------



## DWR (May 17, 2009)

thats wicked


----------



## M Blaze (May 17, 2009)

DWR said:


> thats wicked


Thanks mate



Heres another pic of one of the colas next to a Bic lighter


----------



## DWR (May 17, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> Heres another pic of one of the colas next to a Bic lighter



 that looks nice m8


----------



## Mindmelted (May 17, 2009)

M Blaze man,You fucking rock....lol


----------



## Lennard (May 17, 2009)

I cannot believe that can grow like that off 700 PPM thats outrageous... Do you think your nutes are what makes the drastic difference or is it the 10 gal pots w/ 2400? Watts. I swear I see 5 or 6 lights in that room and I believe your a big fan of the 600's.

I had a guy at my local hydro shop say his vegging nutes were at 2400ppm I was like WTF are you doin wrong. This backs it up.


----------



## M Blaze (May 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> M Blaze man,You fucking rock....lol


Thanks for stopping in

Cheers



Lennard said:


> I cannot believe that can grow like that off 700 PPM thats outrageous... Do you think your nutes are what makes the drastic difference or is it the 10 gal pots w/ 2400? Watts. I swear I see 5 or 6 lights in that room and I believe your a big fan of the 600's.
> 
> I had a guy at my local hydro shop say his vegging nutes were at 2400ppm I was like WTF are you doin wrong. This backs it up.


They were upto about 900ppm but i dropped it down to 700 with still no change so im just going to bump the levels back up and see how they go. Im starting to get a bit dissapointed in them compared to previous results but we will see how they go over the next few weeks.

Its a combination of all those things that make them grow so well and yeah its just the 4 600s in there lol.

2400ppm is quiet hard to believe especially in veg.


----------



## growinman (May 18, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> 2400ppm is quiet hard to believe especially in veg.


<-----so that's the secret, huh hahaha.....gottcha there, _*Mr Blaze*_!!

Those sure are the sweetest ladies making a showing around here!! I stole a couple of pics from you and showed them to another grower I mentor and she's just having trouble getting her jaw off the floor! 
Yeah, I kind of have a journel that's a mess and not very up-to-date. I am flushing some MoonFlower right now and vegging some Serious AK47(thinking that would be a great strain for your trees) to go into an AF20, and I will start a new journel when I get that underway in a couple of weeks. I 've been searching for a better strain to run than the SS I 've grown for years(and MoonFlower) and have found that that is going to be very hard to do......and now I know why everyone has always loved both the strains I grew. So the last 6-9 months has been experiments with strains, systems, etc........ I am one of the guys happy with 2zips per, but I 've never seen anything like what you do---inside. I 've seen outdoor plants get well over a pound, that's about it. 
So, I am sorry to clutter up your cool thread here, *M Blaze*, just enjoying the dreamy views!!

Thanks!
growinman


----------



## M Blaze (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for stopping in again Growinman, your comments are much apreciated and I will be checking out you journal.
Id love to try the AK47 along with many others, if only I could increase my plant numbers .

Cheers


----------



## NutterBudder (May 19, 2009)

M Blaze... the only to put it is... YOU ARE MY HERO!!! I just got my caregiver card and will soon start my first grow when i find a place to grow. Ive been doing a lot of research on RIU and havent seen trees like yours. I aspire to grow plants half as good as yours. Much rep!!! stay sky high


----------



## tilemaster (May 20, 2009)

still amazed at the sizes ur gettn ...i bet when ur adjustn there ties..it smells soo dank


----------



## M Blaze (May 20, 2009)

NutterBudder said:


> M Blaze... the only to put it is... YOU ARE MY HERO!!! I just got my caregiver card and will soon start my first grow when i find a place to grow. Ive been doing a lot of research on RIU and havent seen trees like yours. I aspire to grow plants half as good as yours. Much rep!!! stay sky high


Thanks mate, good luck with your growing .




tilemaster said:


> still amazed at the sizes ur gettn ...i bet when ur adjustn there ties..it smells soo dank


Yeah bro they smell very potent and every time I walk in the room I come out smelling like weed, not to mention the sticky fingers. I forgot to put the fan back on yesterday and when I walk into the room I nearly passed out with the overwhelming smell, heat and humidity lol.

Cheers


----------



## growinman (May 20, 2009)

.........must be like heaven in there, maybe better.......those are just beautiful! ......have to keep coming back to make sure this wasn't a dream---haha


----------



## M Blaze (May 20, 2009)

growinman said:


> .........must be like heaven in there, maybe better.......those are just beautiful! ......have to keep coming back to make sure this wasn't a dream---haha


Dont know about heaven coz im not sure there is one lol but if there is id be hoping it had a room similar to this one . 

Thanks again bro


----------



## Lennard (May 21, 2009)

LMAO blaze I was thinking that same thing but if there is a god where'd he come from? Oh yea and whered the elements and the universe come from? Oh yea thats right god made man in a day lol that does not make sense.  

Ten gallon buckets, light and nutrients thats my heaven


----------



## steve1978 (May 21, 2009)

hi blaze do you mind if i tag along? i got this link on mammaths thread and he was right, the way you grow is the future! good luck with the final few weeks of the grow.


----------



## M Blaze (May 21, 2009)

steve1978 said:


> hi blaze do you mind if i tag along? i got this link on mammaths thread and he was right, the way you grow is the future! good luck with the final few weeks of the grow.


Glad to have you onboard. 

I dont know about this being the future way of growing coz im just keeping my plant numbers low while still producing high yields. If I could I would have many more plants than just 3 but then again I think I would find it hard to grow smaller plants coz growing monsters is just too much fun. Its almost like each tree has its own personality HAHAHA.


----------



## pinner420 (May 21, 2009)

Nice to see another tree grower out there. I'm subscribed.


----------



## NutterBudder (May 21, 2009)

new pics?? im too excited...


----------



## tahoe58 (May 21, 2009)

looking awesome. great pics of great colas. excellent work. walk on!


----------



## M Blaze (May 21, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Nice to see another tree grower out there. I'm subscribed.


Thanks bud, you got any trees growin?



tahoe58 said:


> looking awesome. great pics of great colas. excellent work. walk on!


Thanks mate, im actually a bit dissapointed with the overall size of the colas. They are thick but just not as long as I would have liked them to be which wont help the end yield but it should still be good.




NutterBudder said:


> new pics?? im too excited...


I will take some more pics later on so stay tuned.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 21, 2009)

oh yeah!

So disappointing...

I dunno how you live with yourself... 

you craaazy... ...lol....


----------



## M Blaze (May 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> oh yeah!
> 
> So disappointing...
> 
> ...


Hahaha yeah ive been called crazy before but I think in this case im just being fussy lol. We will see with the end result whether I am or not because it will be compared to the previous grows in this room so they do have some high expectations to live up to


----------



## tilemaster (May 22, 2009)

hey blaze...wuz that u i saw on ur evac quick flush link? i need that ...tell me more ... u use the air pump bubbler bucket after ur chop..do tell


----------



## M Blaze (May 22, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> hey blaze...wuz that u i saw on ur evac quick flush link? i need that ...tell me more ... u use the air pump bubbler bucket after ur chop..do tell


Those are just the best links I have found that describe this method but I do it a little bit different. I will show exactly how I do it when its harvest time.

http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/how-too-emergency-flush-using-bubbler-t29346.html?hilit=emergency%20flush

http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/emergency-flushing-for-harvest-t21899.html


----------



## Mindmelted (May 22, 2009)

Now that is some useful information,Thanks.


----------



## btt (May 22, 2009)

AMAZING!! Very nice!


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

thanks blazee..ya im tryn it..seems genius..makes absolute sense..im in soil..so it should work beautifully.+++great idea..


----------



## RollingJoints (May 23, 2009)

Looks delicious


----------



## M Blaze (May 23, 2009)

Yeah I though it sounded like a good idea when I first seen it so I tried it and have used it ever since. I have seen some soil growers uproot the plant, wash all the soil off the roots before sitting it in the bubbling water. That is probably the best way but it just seems like it would be a bit messy though.

Full credit goes to the authors of those threads (Mr O and Lady Zandra) for getting me onto it in the first place.


----------



## M Blaze (May 23, 2009)

btt said:


> AMAZING!! Very nice!





RollingJoints said:


> Looks delicious


Thanks for your comments


----------



## helpmegrow (May 23, 2009)

m blaze could you help me im a noob


----------



## M Blaze (May 23, 2009)

helpmegrow said:


> m blaze could you help me im a noob


This site is full of help so what do ya need?


----------



## tilemaster (May 23, 2009)

well either way thanks for the link..im jsut suprised i never thought of it myself..and never prused by it on rui till now..ive been contemplaiting away not 2 flush for aslong as most..to get the most boosters 2 the plant when they need it the most towards the end..this technique is fatt...thanks again for broadcasting it Edit: hows everything else going Blaze?


----------



## M Blaze (May 23, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> well either way thanks for the link..im jsut suprised i never thought of it myself..and never prused by it on rui till now..ive been contemplaiting away not 2 flush for aslong as most..to get the most boosters 2 the plant when they need it the most towards the end..this technique is fatt...thanks again for broadcasting it Edit: hows everything else going Blaze?


Thats the best thing about it, the buds really stack on the weight when using the right nutes/additives in the last 2 weeks. I dont think ive ever seen anyone on RIU use this method of flushing but since I have mentioned it a few times on here I have had many enquiries about it. 

Hows everything else going? Well the plants are still doin ok and I have been meaning to take some updated pics and I will do that once the lights are off. They are in their last 2 weeks and I like to use Liquid Lead during this time but lazy me hasnt gone to the shop to get any yet but I will in the next day or 2.


----------



## M Blaze (May 24, 2009)

Ok here is the week 7 updates or is it 8 coz ive lost count now lol.

I took some pics of me standing with the trees just to give you a good idea of their size. I had to edit out some of me for various reasons but you can get the idea. 

*Oh yeah I am about 6ft tall*




















*Heres one of the colas next to a 375ml beer bottle*




















*I Like this pic*


----------



## Mammath (May 24, 2009)

LMFAO...Just one of your colas are bigger than the average plant.

Good job 

Very nice...

rep


----------



## M Blaze (May 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> LMFAO...Just one of your colas are bigger than the average plant.
> 
> Good job
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, they have been swelling up quiet well lately.


----------



## DWR (May 24, 2009)

they are huge !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sexpotleanne (May 24, 2009)

hi there just wondering if u can help meim grwing some northern soul and its now into its first 2 wks of flowering but its already 42 inches tall is itmeant 2 get that tall all ready and if so how tall does it normally grow 2 thanx


----------



## M Blaze (May 24, 2009)

sexpotleanne said:


> hi there just wondering if u can help meim grwing some northern soul and its now into its first 2 wks of flowering but its already 42 inches tall is itmeant 2 get that tall all ready and if so how tall does it normally grow 2 thanx


Sorry but ive never grown that strain before and how tall it gets will depend on your setup and lighting.


----------



## tahoe58 (May 24, 2009)

good gawd man....put that back in your pants !!! But sorry ma'am, it just won't fit! LOL!! Walk(ing) On in a BIG way! excellent!


----------



## M Blaze (May 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> good gawd man....put that back in your pants !!! But sorry ma'am, it just won't fit! LOL!! Walk(ing) On in a BIG way! excellent!


 
Hahaha cheers bro, im still walkin on. I actually walked on into the grow room earlier to find one of the untied branches on the floor. Its all good coz I just tied it up and it will be fine but Ive been a bit lazy with tieing them all up so I think I will tie up a few more so it doesnt happen again.


----------



## Lennard (May 25, 2009)

Way to use yourself for the proportioning... I knew itd take more than a beer bottle


----------



## M Blaze (May 25, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Way to use yourself for the proportioning... I knew itd take more than a beer bottle...


 
Hahaha yeah I thought the bottle wouldnt quite give the same view as standing next to the plants so I had to do it lol


----------



## motif (May 25, 2009)

hey what nutes are you using? what week and ppm you at now?


----------



## M Blaze (May 25, 2009)

motif said:


> hey what nutes are you using? what week and ppm you at now?


I use a few different brands including Nutrifield A+b, Grotek Monster Bloom and Monster Grow, Budmeister and Liquid Lead (which I still havnt used yet on this grow). Thats just about all of them although I also use Sensa Spray and Pythoff occasionally.


----------



## T macc (May 25, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I use a few different brands including Nutrifield A+b, Grotek Monster Bloom and Monster Grow, Budmeister and Liquid Lead (which I still havnt used yet on this grow). Thats just about all of them although I also use Sensa Spray and Pythoff occasionally.


Blaze, maybe a dumb question, but whats liquid lead? Can you buy it at a local garden center? (ie. Home Depot, Lowes, etc.)


----------



## M Blaze (May 25, 2009)

T macc said:


> Blaze, maybe a dumb question, but whats liquid lead? Can you buy it at a local garden center? (ie. Home Depot, Lowes, etc.)


 
Thats not a dumb question at all because it probably goes under a different name in different countries. Most brands would probably have a similar product. It is a product from Grow Hard that is used during the last 2 weeks of flower. I might not end up using it this time if I dont go and buy some soon so it will be interesting to see the difference in the last 2 weeks if I dont end up using it.

This is what they say about the product:

''Grow Hard's Liquid Lead contains a special formula precisely designed for the heaviest harvest. A unique blend of organic enzyme activators, vitamins, essential amino acids and carbohydrates that will unleash the full flowering potential of your favourite plants or herbs.
Liquid Lead optimises harvest weight, promotes vigorous growth, enhances flavour and taste and increases health of flowering plants in your hydroponic system.'' 



Anyway thats what they say on their advertising and here is a pic of the product:


----------



## Packet. (May 25, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thats not a dumb question at all because it probably goes under a different name in different countries. Most brands would probably have a similar product. It is a product from Grow Hard that is used during the last 2 weeks of flower. I might not end up using it this time if I dont go and buy some soon so it will be interesting to see the difference in the last 2 weeks if I dont end up using it.
> 
> This is what they say about the product:
> 
> ...



do you use this stuff right to the end?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2009)

M Blaze,
Do you not flush in the final 2 wks.


----------



## M Blaze (May 25, 2009)

Packet. said:


> do you use this stuff right to the end?


Yeah I use it for about the last 2 weeks and then I use the Emergency flush.


----------



## M Blaze (May 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> M Blaze,
> Do you not flush in the final 2 wks.


No I dont flush untill harvest time coz I use the Emergency Flush method which only takes 3 days.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> No I dont flush untill harvest time coz I use the Emergency Flush method which only takes 3 days.


So the last 3 days of the last 2 wks you use the Emergency Flush.
The Emergency Flush works if you grow DWC!!


----------



## M Blaze (May 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> So the last 3 days of the last 2 wks you use the Emergency Flush.
> The Emergency Flush works if you grow DWC!!


No, I usually give them straight water for the last 2 days then I chop all the branches off and do the Emergency flush for 3 days before completely trimming them up and putting them on the racks to dry.

The Emergency Flush is basically done by just sitting the base of the cut plant or branch into a bucket of ph adjusted water with an airstone/bubbler in it which results in a good flush.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2009)

Thanks bro,Rep+ and your girls look awesome.I was going to flush my white berry for the last 2 wks,but i think i am going to try it your way and see if i get bigger buds.


----------



## growinman (May 25, 2009)

......just now getting on here to see your last updated pics.....I am completely speachless, *'Mr' Blaze*!! Those are the most definately the biggest budz I've seen; and they're not quite done....?? Holy S*&^!!

And the new avatar, haha---Excellent!!

And that is some good info on your 'emergency flush' technique.....thinking to try that on that MoonFlower I have going right now that I was going to start flushing tonight......awesome weed, justs needs a bit more weight, you know......and the trics are all cloudy and gonna start turning within the next week.....

This grow is an inspiration, that's for sure-----THANKS!!
You rule when it comes to getting the most out of a plant! 
+rep4u again, if it'll let me...

growinman


----------



## M Blaze (May 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks bro,Rep+ and your girls look awesome.I was going to flush my white berry for the last 2 wks,but i think i am going to try it your way and see if i get bigger buds.


No worries bro, let me know how you find the flushing method. Their is a few variations of it and im sure you will find the way that works best for you. One thing you need to make sure of is that the buds dont get wet which can possibly cause mould during the drying prosses although that has never happend to me but im guessing it could be possible if no care is taken.

Cheers.



growinman said:


> ......just now getting on here to see your last updated pics.....I am completely speachless, *'Mr' Blaze*!! Those are the most definately the biggest budz I've seen; and they're not quite done....?? Holy S*&^!!
> 
> And the new avatar, haha---Excellent!!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your comments bro, much apreciated. Let me know how you find the emergency flush method (I think it needs a new name) coz I am always interested to hear others thoughts and see thier results on similar techniques to mine.


Cheers


----------



## 702808 (May 27, 2009)

hey blaze. your room is looking spectacular. i can't wait for the harvest pics. i know you're finishing week 7. how much longer?


----------



## M Blaze (May 27, 2009)

702808 said:


> hey blaze. your room is looking spectacular. i can't wait for the harvest pics. i know you're finishing week 7. how much longer?


About 1-2 weeks, I'll check the trichs again next week. Im ready to pull em as soon as their ready coz im looking forward to having a short break from growing. Im not as happy with these plants and I think it may have a bit to do with the lack of care this time round so I think I need the time off to get myself excited and motivated about growing again. Lately its just been a bit of a hassle for me coz I been busy with other things.


----------



## MaintMan (May 27, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> About 1-2 weeks, I'll check the trichs again next week. Im ready to pull em as soon as their ready coz im looking forward to having a short break from growing. Im not as happy with these plants and I think it may have a bit to do with the lack of care this time round so I think I need the time off to get myself excited and motivated about growing again. Lately its just been a bit of a hassle for me coz I been busy with other things.



whats up M, still following your grow...dont be too sad there still sic looking....i should have read your thread months ago so id be somewhere in my big grow... im getting all set up im just waiting for the girls to get to a point where i can seperate them from the other grow...actually i wish i had done this with the 4 i got getting ready...o welll gl on the harvest weight hope u arent too dissapointed


----------



## M Blaze (May 28, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> whats up M, still following your grow...dont be too sad there still sic looking....i should have read your thread months ago so id be somewhere in my big grow... im getting all set up im just waiting for the girls to get to a point where i can seperate them from the other grow...actually i wish i had done this with the 4 i got getting ready...o welll gl on the harvest weight hope u arent too dissapointed


 
Nah its all good bro no matter what the end result coz its still enough weed to last us for a while .

Good luck with your growing mate.


----------



## M Blaze (May 28, 2009)

Today I finaly went and got some Liquid Lead and I have just started them on it. I also just found out my nute meter is fucked. It may just be the batteries because it gives me diferent readings every time. Im not sure how long its been like that for but it does explain why the ppm levels were not looking right. 

I just took some pics with the lights on so I thought id post em up:


----------



## pinner420 (May 28, 2009)

Ya I had to pitch my hanna two weeks ago. Got the new oakton multi and love it. Girls are looking good.


----------



## M Blaze (May 28, 2009)

Yeah I should have checked it much earlier but ive just been to lazy with these plants to really worry about it but I got my other nute meter so its all good now.

Cheers


----------



## Mindmelted (May 28, 2009)

Damn,Damn,Damn
Just awesome looking bro...


----------



## casper23 (May 28, 2009)

amazing grow brother! you got sdome fat colas!


----------



## uptosumpn (May 28, 2009)

Speachless! I'm gonna read this entire journal again!!!


----------



## NutterBudder (May 29, 2009)

M Blaze, so i've read though this thread and i don't remember a strain name. You have some amazing genetics. I was wondering what strain, any details, or where i can find it??

i know you hear it all day long, but your plants look effing amazing!! ur an inspiration

Budder


----------



## Reiss (May 29, 2009)

un f$%king believable!!


----------



## DWR (May 29, 2009)

Fckng A + !!!!!!!!!!!! thats so nice man !

shiaaaaaaat !


----------



## heftamga (May 29, 2009)

maaan those are huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge.
+rep.


----------



## M Blaze (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for your comments everyone 




NutterBudder said:


> M Blaze, so i've read though this thread and i don't remember a strain name. You have some amazing genetics. I was wondering what strain, any details, or where i can find it??
> 
> i know you hear it all day long, but your plants look effing amazing!! ur an inspiration
> 
> Budder


Its actually an unknown strain. Its not as good as the last grow so far but it still seems like a nice strain.

Cheers


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

If anyone breaks in you can beat them to death with one of those buds.lol


----------



## M Blaze (May 29, 2009)

LOL Mindmelted


----------



## headbandrocker (May 29, 2009)

great thread!
just e&f buckets?


----------



## M Blaze (May 29, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> great thread!
> just e&f buckets?


Thanks mate, 

They are 15gal pots and I sit one inside the other for the water drainage.

Heres a few pics of them:


----------



## 702808 (May 30, 2009)

im still watchin Blaze. can't wait to see you're harvest. its funny cuz i look forward to your pics more than looking at my own room!!!!! You are truly an inspiration!!! Quick question, how do your buckets drain if the drain hole is at floor level??


----------



## M Blaze (May 30, 2009)

702808 said:


> Quick question, how do your buckets drain if the drain hole is at floor level??


The hose is open at both ends which is what allows it to drain out on its own. One end of the hose is tucked in to the top of the pot and is used as a kind of breather to help the water flow. The drainage end runs down below the floor level to outside.

Does that make sense?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (May 30, 2009)

holy fuck dude, those are huge


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 30, 2009)

yo man super nice! what is the wattage?and how many plants in that room??? thanx! keep it green my man!


----------



## tilemaster (May 30, 2009)

i think its in the over 2k club...btw lookn thick and crystally blaze...wen are we choppn those girls down???


----------



## M Blaze (May 30, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> yo man super nice! what is the wattage?and how many plants in that room??? thanx! keep it green my man!





tilemaster said:


> i think its in the over 2k club...btw lookn thick and crystally blaze...wen are we choppn those girls down???


Yeah its 2400 watts and theres 3 plants. Should be another week or 2 left to go.

Cheers


----------



## Lennard (May 30, 2009)

For 15 gal pots those dont look very big. They look like 5 gal paint buckets you can get at the depot... whats the measurements on them (approx will do)?


----------



## silentx (May 31, 2009)

Hats off to you Blaze. Read this suspenseful thread from beginning to end tonight. Can't wait to see your harvest. Good luck man!


----------



## M Blaze (May 31, 2009)

Lennard said:


> For 15 gal pots those dont look very big. They look like 5 gal paint buckets you can get at the depot... whats the measurements on them (approx will do)?


Nothing in my pics look as big as it really is lol.

The pots are about 16 inches (40cm) high and 20 inches (50cm) wide/round. I can measure them exactly if you like. They are 60 litre so if my conversion is correct thats about 15gal.


----------



## M Blaze (May 31, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> holy fuck dude, those are huge





silentx said:


> Hats off to you Blaze. Read this suspenseful thread from beginning to end tonight. Can't wait to see your harvest. Good luck man!


Thanks guys im glad you are enjoying them. It has been interesting documenting them from start to finish because ive never done that before. Its amazing looking back over them and seeing how much they have grown.


Cheers


----------



## Lennard (May 31, 2009)

Lol proportioning gets whacked when your plants look like trees I guess. No need for the measurement buddy ty.


----------



## bud head (May 31, 2009)

I got a question, how many times did you top those plants?


----------



## M Blaze (May 31, 2009)

bud head said:


> I got a question, how many times did you top those plants?


They wernt topped, they were FIMmed once only.


----------



## Packet. (Jun 1, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> They wernt topped, they were FIMmed once only.


FIMmed only once!! , damn i gotta get my self a big 60l container and try this


----------



## MaintMan (Jun 1, 2009)

Packet. said:


> FIMmed only once!! , damn i gotta get my self a big 60l container and try this


 dont forget you should be starting out with a 2 ft clone/plant that has multiple shoots/bud sites already that way you maximize your canopy/cola numbers...i too was very intrigued and have adopted M's techniques and am in the process of growing up my starter plants...i have 2 close and im getting my new lighting up today after i wake up...pics up in my journal soon...


----------



## Packet. (Jun 1, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> dont forget you should be starting out with a 2 ft clone/plant that has multiple shoots/bud sites already that way you maximize your canopy/cola numbers...i too was very intrigued and have adopted M's techniques and am in the process of growing up my starter plants...i have 2 close and im getting my new lighting up today after i wake up...pics up in my journal soon...


nice could you pm or post a link to your journal, im interested in taking a look


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 2, 2009)

Heres a link to Maintmans journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/195983-maintmans-tribute-m-blaze-monster.html


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 2, 2009)

Heres a few pics of week 8 (I gotta go back over this thread to check the exact time coz I cant keep up lol). Some of these colas have buds growing out of buds lol. They have had a little bit of damage due to my nute meter fuckin up so the nute levels have been way off but its not too bad. Ive flushed them today and I got another nute meter that should do the job for now untill I can get to a shop to buy a new one. Anyone reccomend a reliable meter?
I havnt checked the trichs yet coz I gotta get my scope back from my bro so ill do that in the next few days. 

*See how thick this cola is in the first and last pics? Its got like 3 heads on top and others comin out the sides lol. *


----------



## Mammath (Jun 2, 2009)

MJ never ceases to amaze me how she can deform herself in flower.
It's a beautifully ugly thing. 


They are looking like they're running a little hot, but not too bad Blaze.
These girls will be fine now you've flushed.

PPM, (EC) levels are a good indication... but also is knowing how many ml's per L keeps them ticking over nicely.
I go by ml per L, and then PPM for back up 

Looking splendid mate.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 2, 2009)

Mammath said:


> MJ never ceases to amaze me how she can deform herself in flower.
> It's a beautifully ugly thing.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the colas closer to the lights are gettin a bit hot but its almost over for them so they will tuff it out.

As for the nute levels, what you mentioned is how I realised my meter was fucked. It was taking a bit more A and B nutes to get to the level I wanted but I didnt bother to worry about it until the next time I mixed up my nutes and it took even more again to reach the desired level. Thats when I pulled out my old backup tester and realised the problem.

The girls will be fine though and im not worried about them at all.

Thanks for stoppin in again Mammath.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 2, 2009)

What can a guy with 10"plants say???? lol...

FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!!

Oh And I use the Hanna Grocheck, PPM and pH meter... it's a continuous reading meter, so you would have to keep it in a bucket or something...

Drying out is the #1 reason for probe failure... get a continuous meter and it will be continuously wet... FDD goes as far as keeping his probe in his RO water tank to prevent salt build up, but I have no troubles with mine in my res for the last 6 months now...lol....

Cheers Bro.. you INSPIRE me to become a better grower...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> What can a guy with 10"plants say???? lol...
> 
> FUCKING BEAUTIFUL!!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, I dont mind keeping it in a bucket of water coz after all ive got more room on the floor than I do head space so an extra bucket aint no problem. How much was your meter? It might just be the batteries in mine but either way its probably time for an update coz its been with me for a while now. I will test it and check if I can get it workin again coz it has been a very good meter for me in the past.

Cheers


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 2, 2009)

I paid a$160 for mine...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 2, 2009)

Heres a few close up shots (well the best ones I can take with this camera and with the lights on) The first pic is of a main cola and the rest of the pics were of some small buds on lower branches coz I was tryin to hide from the light and get some more detailed shots lol. I will take some more when the lights are off.


----------



## TONYJEJO (Jun 2, 2009)

oh shit blaze! you are the master of puppets! +rep


----------



## growinman (Jun 2, 2009)

TONYJEJO said:


> oh shit blaze! you are the master of puppets! +rep


haha--I am with _*Tony.......*_
Now that is some buddage!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 2, 2009)

A textbook view....ohhhh yea...THAT's what I'm talking about....VERY very nice buddage! excellent work, whaddya think, how much longer you got? Really really sweet. Thanks for the update!! Walk On!~


M Blaze said:


> Heres a few close up shots (well the best ones I can take with this camera and with the lights on) The first pic is of a main cola and the rest of the pics were of some small buds on lower branches coz I was tryin to hide from the light and get some more detailed shots lol. I will take some more when the lights are off.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 2, 2009)

Im thinkin they got about a week left but I will check the trichs tomorrow and see what they look like. I'll take some lights off pics soon.


----------



## MaintMan (Jun 2, 2009)

still looking great....i love to see buds growing outa buds....i just chopped a girl that was supercroped plant that ended up just a cola that had buds growing vertically outa the bud...im waiting for her to dry.
thanks for posting that link...sorry hope thats cool dont wana leach off your thread just showing my support


----------



## NutterBudder (Jun 2, 2009)

Dam looking sexy. You did it again M Blaze... You think you'll yield more than last time?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 2, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> thanks for posting that link...sorry hope thats cool dont wana leach off your thread just showing my support


No worries bro, im happy to help.



NutterBudder said:


> Dam looking sexy. You did it again M Blaze... You think you'll yield more than last time?


Nah I dont think it will yield as much as previous grows but it will still be decent.

Cheers


----------



## Mammath (Jun 3, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah the colas closer to the lights are gettin a bit hot but its almost over for them so they will tuff it out.
> 
> As for the nute levels, what you mentioned is how I realised my meter was fucked. It was taking a bit more A and B nutes to get to the level I wanted but I didnt bother to worry about it until the next time I mixed up my nutes and it took even more again to reach the desired level. Thats when I pulled out my old backup tester and realised the problem.
> 
> ...


Hey Blaze, what I meant by running hot was 'nute wise', not lumens 
In saying that, dont let them get to close to the bulbs, bleached buds aren't as photogenic... 
You've made a good point though, and one I want to confirm.

All growers need to find the groove to what ratios get them into the 'happy place' with their ferts.
...and at different times during a grow.
You noticed your meter was fucked because you understand this concept.

Don't get me wrong, I have my meters and I love them, use them etc.

Just saying we all need to get back to basics with our measurements and trust in that.

On another note, these girls look they got more than a week in them?
Those stigma just keep coming 
Wait for the calyxes to form around those babies and you'll be in for the nobel prize mate.

Look forward to more pics Blaze...hell of a grow dude


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is some lights off pics but then the lights started to come on as I was taking these pics. There will be many more pics to come.


*This is the fattest cola of them all*


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Blaze, what I meant by running hot was 'nute wise', not lumens
> In saying that, dont let them get to close to the bulbs, bleached buds aren't as photogenic...
> You've made a good point though, and one I want to confirm.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for your comments bro, they are very much apreciated. I think they still have close to another 2 weeks left which is what would be ideal as I just started them on the Liquid Lead which should be used for the final 2 weeks. They just keep swelling and I guess im gettin anxious now lol. I havnt bothered to check the trichs yet so im glad to hear your comments on there progress.

Check out the latest pics and let me know what you think.

Cheers


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 3, 2009)

Dude... 

one day... when I grow up...

I hope to have a grow like yours... 

In the mean time... I'll just keep chopping an oz a day....

But ONE DAY!!!!


----------



## Mammath (Jun 3, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thanks for your comments bro, they are very much apreciated. I think they still have close to another 2 weeks left which is what would be ideal as I just started them on the Liquid Lead which should be used for the final 2 weeks. They just keep swelling and I guess im gettin anxious now lol. I havnt bothered to check the trichs yet so im glad to hear your comments on there progress.
> 
> Check out the latest pics and let me know what you think.
> 
> Cheers


Shit Blaze those buds are just magnificent bro 

As massive as they are though, they look like they still got a bit of finishing to do.
When buds are done, they'll look done 

The Liquid Lead will help them along the way nicely.

I can understand the 'anxst' that surrounds this stage of the game.
Especially with buds that size 
Hang in there though mate, it'll be worth it. 

Let us know what the trichs look like when you get around to check'n them.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 3, 2009)

Heres a few close ups of some of the smaller lower buds. You can see here that they are not ready.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 3, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Shit Blaze those buds are just magnificent bro
> 
> As massive as they are though, they look like they still got a bit of finishing to do.
> When buds are done, they'll look done
> ...


Thanks mate, im glad to hear your thoughts on them and get some detailed feedback. Will let you know on the trichs and im goin to try a get a better camera if I can for some quality close ups aswell.

Cheers


----------



## huskerguy (Jun 3, 2009)

wow, massive nugs man.... teach me the ways


----------



## uptosumpn (Jun 3, 2009)

Lord have mercy!!! lol!


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 3, 2009)

Jello Senor Blaze. ju no, when I see buddage like dis, I passout. All the blood rushes to my ..... head .... and boing, gone. Quite embarrassing, but true. hehehehehe! Whenever I see buddage like these, I am always amazed at how much longer they still go, gittin phatter and phatter. oh, man those are so sweet looking. Thanks for the update! Walk On!!~~


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Dude...
> 
> one day... when I grow up...
> 
> ...


Hahaha, choppin an O a day or a pound every 2 weeks is too much work too often for me. I prefer to just put in a few good days work to trim up and dry every few months then relax the rest of the time . If I wanted to I could set up a veg room and then id be harvesting like 5-6lbs every 8 weeks but thats too much for me so ill just stick to my current setup.

Maybe one day I will be able to quit work and grow big numbers legally but I cant see that happening lol.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 4, 2009)

Your grow is perfect!!!

I am the one that should be doing what you are doing..not the other way around...lol..

What you do is ART!!!


----------



## Mammath (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm gonna throw this out there...

We are all sculptures, artist, craftsmen...

When my shit is tight, I just enjoy what everyone else is doing...

We all got something to offer to this community


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Your grow is perfect!!!
> 
> I am the one that should be doing what you are doing..not the other way around...lol..
> 
> What you do is ART!!!





Mammath said:


> I'm gonna throw this out there...
> 
> We are all sculptures, artist, craftsmen...
> 
> ...


 
Shit man Ive never been called an artist so thats a nice twist on the situation lol ''but officer im an artist and its all in the name of art'' hahaha I like that one coz I got no other artistic talents, I cant draw, cant paint or anything like that (I wish I could though) so to be called an artist is all new to me


----------



## Mammath (Jun 4, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Shit man Ive never been called an artist so thats a nice twist on the situation lol ''but officer im an artist and its all in the name of art'' hahaha I like that one coz I got no other artistic talents, I cant draw, cant paint or anything like that (I wish I could though) so to be called an artist is all new to me


 Yeah... artists...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 4, 2009)

And that is the difference between what I do and what you do...

I am an operator... processing... efficient but souless...


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> And that is the difference between what I do and what you do...
> 
> I am an operator... processing... efficient but souless...


Cold hearted snake!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 5, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Cold hearted snake!!


I'm a Gypsy... no moreno less


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2009)

I am just a old southerner...


----------



## NutterBudder (Jun 6, 2009)

Ill be the first to own one of your masterpieces! lol 

Looking goooooood Blaze


----------



## Morduskull (Jun 6, 2009)

Holy crap man
Now they are some nice looking trees just read right though
this very nice man keep up the good work must be getting exciting right about now eh ?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks all for you comments and yeah mord its getting exciting coz im lookin forward to seeing the end of it so I can relax for a short while.


Check out my thread on FIMming to see what its all about and see exactly how I start my clones off: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/200413-fimming-m-blaze-complete-how.html


----------



## MaintMan (Jun 6, 2009)

nice the fimimg guide...looking good


----------



## NutterBudder (Jun 8, 2009)

Excellent FIM guide!! I never really understood the details until now. I've learned a lot from your threads. I appreciate all your effort!

How are your babies(more like full grown woman) filling out??


----------



## typ3ss (Jun 8, 2009)

NutterBudder said:


> Excellent FIM guide!! I never really understood the details until now. I've learned a lot from your threads. I appreciate all your effort!
> 
> How are your babies(more like full grown woman) filling out??



Mblaze please take a picture of the STEM from the soil!!!!!!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 8, 2009)

typ3ss said:


> Mblaze please take a picture of the STEM from the soil!!!!!!


You mean like this? Its one pic of each plant.

I dont know why I bothered to leave a couple of those lower branches on the plants in the last 2 pics because normally I would have cut them off.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 8, 2009)

The branches I should have cut off earlier are highlighted in red. Theres 2 in the first pic and 3 in the second pic. I will try and remember to take some pics of the buds that these branches have on them to give you an idea of what they produce compared to other branches.


----------



## uptosumpn (Jun 8, 2009)

now that's a stalk!


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 8, 2009)

So fucking rad...


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 8, 2009)

Blaze, I'm coming over to see for myself. I'll be there in 15 hours!


----------



## turtleblood (Jun 8, 2009)

OMG... I am simply overwhelmed by your grow. THREE PLANTS! And you have SO MUCH BUD! This is like the first time I hit a bong... I am just in awe. I feel birlliantly stupid looking at those pictures. I can't even do it because there is SO MUCH to see. I'm like a child with autism - I am taking in too much information all at once! BAH!

Now I'm about to read your FIMming guide, because I need some help with that. And I need to read this entire thread to find out what you've done with this whole process... I can barely get past this most recent page.

Subscribed and +rep.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 9, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> Blaze, I'm coming over to see for myself. I'll be there in 15 hours!


Hahaha so your on the plane are you?



Old Frog said:


> So fucking rad...





uptosumpn said:


> now that's a stalk!


Thanks fellas, I will take some pics of the ''trunk'' and some pics of the rootmass when we chop em down.



turtleblood said:


> OMG... I am simply overwhelmed by your grow. THREE PLANTS! And you have SO MUCH BUD! This is like the first time I hit a bong... I am just in awe. I feel birlliantly stupid looking at those pictures. I can't even do it because there is SO MUCH to see. I'm like a child with autism - I am taking in too much information all at once! BAH!
> 
> Now I'm about to read your FIMming guide, because I need some help with that. And I need to read this entire thread to find out what you've done with this whole process... I can barely get past this most recent page.
> 
> Subscribed and +rep.


Cheers mate, im glad you enjoyed them and maybe even learnt something from this. 



Thanks for stoppin in again everyone


----------



## turtleblood (Jun 9, 2009)

So it took me two days to read all of this... and I'm glad that I found this so late in the game, I don't think I could have stood any of the waiting.

Oh, I learned plenty! Thank you! Beautiful!


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, I thought I could get done with my room in like 20 minutes but I've been working on it since yesterday morning. I decided to name one of the plants in your honor and treat her like I think you would. Her name is Macy Blaze.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 9, 2009)

turtleblood said:


> So it took me two days to read all of this... and I'm glad that I found this so late in the game, I don't think I could have stood any of the waiting.
> 
> Oh, I learned plenty! Thank you! Beautiful!


I agree. IF I watch any TV, it's something like South Park or Big Love and I watch the whole season in one weekend. It's a good read. I'm now a blaze groupie.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 10, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> Well, I thought I could get done with my room in like 20 minutes but I've been working on it since yesterday morning. I decided to name one of the plants in your honor and treat her like I think you would. Her name is Macy Blaze.


Well I hope she does well and i'll be watching


----------



## Mammath (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey Blaze, how's those colas you call plants?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Hey Blaze, how's those colas you call plants?


They are still growing mate, some of the colas are growing new tops on them. Its like new buds are growing out of the buds lol. I will take some more pics asap. I still havnt got my scope back from my bro so I still havnt checked the trichs.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 10, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> They are still growing mate, some of the colas are growing new tops on them. Its like new buds are growing out of the buds lol. I will take some more pics asap. I still havnt got my scope back from my bro so I still havnt checked the trichs.


If they're still growing there's probably no need too check trics' 

Keep an eye on ya RH with those big girls


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

sup blaze...been a minute..how the ladies doing..real close i assume. Hope all is well>>PeacE


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, where's some more pictures? I went to see the guy I get my genetics from today. He said my OG Kush was more leaning towards Bubba Kush and not to FIM them. I said that I already had about 30% of them. He said don't do the rest. What do you think?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 10, 2009)

Mammath said:


> If they're still growing there's probably no need too check trics'
> 
> Keep an eye on ya RH with those big girls


Ill get some pics up to show you what I mean by them still growing.




tilemaster said:


> sup blaze...been a minute..how the ladies doing..real close i assume. Hope all is well>>PeacE


Yeah bro their still doin ok. I hope they a ready sooner rather than later .



can.i.buz said:


> Yeah, where's some more pictures? I went to see the guy I get my genetics from today. He said my OG Kush was more leaning towards Bubba Kush and not to FIM them. I said that I already had about 30% of them. He said don't do the rest. What do you think?


I will take some more pics just before lights on and post them up later. 

Some people say that some strains shouldnt be FIMmed or topped but I dont know which strains they are and ive never come accross them. You can only see how the FIMmed plants go compared to the others to get a definate answer and you should know within a week if they like the FIM or not. Im sure there would be someone on here that will know for sure because ive never FIMmed a plant that didnt like it but maybe im just lucky .


----------



## aceshigh69 (Jun 10, 2009)

gotta see this


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah bro their still doin ok. I hope they a ready sooner rather than later .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah its goin to be a bit of work to trim them all up and they will all be harvested at once so it will be a big day.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 10, 2009)

Ya im feeln u ..i dont have nearly as much 2 do..but im sure its still gonan set me back all day... im thinkin sun or mon


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 10, 2009)

Well ill be watchin your harvest bro so best of luck.


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks MBLAZE for all the great stuff you have taught and shared with all of us..


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 11, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> Thanks MBLAZE for all the great stuff you have taught and shared with all of us..


Cheers mate, Im more than happy to share with you all the way I do things. I just try to keep everything as basic as possible coz thats just how I roll. If things ever go wrong and I dont know what to do then theres always someone on here to help me so im just returning the favour coz thats what its all about.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well I started to take some update pics and the batteries died after the first 2 shots so I will have to go out later and get some more before I can take more pics. I really need to get a better camera with a rechargable battery.

Heres the 2 pics I managed to get. You can see the new growth I was talking about at the top of some colas like the one on the right in the first pic. They have grown like a new bud with new leaves like they wanna just keep growing.


----------



## Reiss (Jun 11, 2009)

seriously dude, they are out of control!! biggest buds EVER. All hail the king of growing 
kiss-ass


----------



## Mammath (Jun 11, 2009)

Buds of that size can drain the life out of batteries...easy. 

Hell of a grow mate.

Are you keeping an eye on your RH?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 11, 2009)

RH = Room Humidity?


----------



## Mammath (Jun 11, 2009)

relative humidity...yes

Those mambassas need caring for in relation to RH.

You've obviously been doing this well for a long time but...
Do you measure that?


----------



## LiEBE420 (Jun 11, 2009)

looking good man! 

happy growing!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Mammath said:


> relative humidity...yes
> 
> Those mambassas need caring for in relation to RH.
> 
> ...


Nope I never measure that but its winter now and the room temp is a lot colder than normal so thats good for this stage of the grow. We have only ever had mould problems once before due to humidity with the Jack Herer trees because they had some hot humid temps in the later stages and they were just rediculasly thick and we never even had a fan in the room. Actually I havnt even got a fan in this room now, only the charcoal filter and an intake vent in the floor which brings in a lot of cool air. It always works well and even in the hotter months the air that comes in from under the floor is not as hot as outside.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 11, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Nope I never measure that but its winter now and the room temp is a lot colder than normal so thats good for this stage of the grow. We have only ever had mould problems once before due to humidity with the Jack Herer trees because they had some hot humid temps in the later stages and they were just rediculasly thick and we never even had a fan in the room. Actually I havnt even got a fan in this room now, only the charcoal filter and an intake vent in the floor which brings in a lot of cool air. It always works well and even in the hotter months the air that comes in from under the floor is not as hot as outside.


Yeah I'm in the same boat with the winter stuff.
I know, you know, ya set up, and what the seasons do to effect it.
A wet winter will raise RH but with all that light your gonna keep it low anyway.
Wet winter? What here?


----------



## uptosumpn (Jun 12, 2009)

Jesus......jus sickkk!!!


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 13, 2009)

One of my trees is drinking about 1.5 gallons per day. The other is sick and not drinking much at all. I'm planning on letting the one that isn't eating starve for a while "maybe overwatered". How much are your girls drinking??


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> One of my trees is drinking about 1.5 gallons per day. The other is sick and not drinking much at all. I'm planning on letting the one that isn't eating starve for a while "maybe overwatered". How much are your girls drinking??


I water my plants a lot but I grow in coco in 15gal pots. Im not sure exactly how much they actually drink because there is excess water runoff which drains to outside.



Just uploading the new update pics now so they will be up in a few minutes.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

You can see in the first few pics and some of the others the new bud growth that is coming out of the top of some colas. It seems a bit odd at this stage to be getting new fresh bud growth coming out of the colas like this coz its just like they want to keep growing.

Sorry about the shitty quality pics but I was rushing to take them before the lights came on and you can see they started to come on after I took a few pics.

Oh and you can now see some more of the tip burn that happend when my nute meter fucked up but it doesnt worry me at this late stage.





















*Hows this for a sea of fat colas?*


----------



## Mammath (Jun 15, 2009)

Just plain massive mate. 

Sometimes that weird extra growth on the top of buds can be a from of heat stress.
I've seen many plants do that shit when they get too close to the bulbs.
Are the buds that are affected closest to the bulbs?
If so, tie them out away from the bulb. (if possible) and they'll fill back in.

Or... when you chop just cut that crap growth off.
There's plenty of other good bud there 

Hell of a grow man.
What week you on Blaze?


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 15, 2009)

yeah those things are so wide.. st8 frumpy budz bro..startin to have that ripe look..u leavn them for a couple more weeks...? gonna be quit the trim job..


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

I dont think its heat related because its on different buds and some are not close to the light at all. Also the room temps are at the lowest they have ever been throughout the whole grow. It doesnt bother me coz as u said I will just cut em off and throw em in with the rest of the trim at harvest time.

I think its week 9 mate but honestly I will have to go back over the thread and check to be exact lol but its about that. 

They are definitely fat buds and a lot fatter than my last grow in this room but the last strain had long full buds where as these are shorter but very fat and almost round. I still havnt checked the trichs coz I still havnt got my scope back but they still look like they have some time left in em which is why I havnt been too worried about checking them.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> yeah those things are so wide.. st8 frumpy budz bro..startin to have that ripe look..u leavn them for a couple more weeks...? gonna be quit the trim job..


Im ready to chop whenever but I just wanna check the trichs first to be sure. When I chop them they will have 3 days flush using the 'Emergency Flush' and left under the normal 12/12 lighting. Then they will get the final chop and trim and put on the drying racks untill their ready for the jars.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 15, 2009)

are the new buds way fluffier than the others?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> are the new buds way fluffier than the others?


They are like buds that are in their 2nd or 3rd week of flower.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 15, 2009)

I read something about that but I can't remember what they said. I think it was something that happens if you go too long. I could be wrong. Not sure what keywords to search.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmmmm too long? Thats intersesting but those buds started to grow 2 or 3 weeks ago and they were nowhere near ready then so im not sure but either way its no problem coz finally its all going to come to an end very very soon so I can take a much deserved break from growing for a while. Although im not sure if I will be able to give up my hobby so easily even if it is only for a few months or so. How long do you think all the weed from this harvest will last me?


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 15, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Hmmmm too long? Thats intersesting but those buds started to grow 2 or 3 weeks ago and they were nowhere near ready then so im not sure but either way its no problem coz finally its all going to come to an end very very soon so I can take a much deserved break from growing for a while. Although im not sure if I will be able to give up my hobby so easily even if it is only for a few months or so. How long do you think all the weed from this harvest will last me?


I told you. Bonsai! Go from the biggest to the smallest bud. Get a pen flashlight and go to work!


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 15, 2009)

Blaze I think you were right about the FIM even though the genetics are supposed to be not good for it. I'll get a pic or two. Looking good.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

I just have no words...

MB are you concerned AT ALL with bud rot?

Have you been inspecting?

Are you one to pull off dying fan leaves or do you leave them until they fall on their own?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> How long do you think all the weed from this harvest will last me?


About 60 days... which means you are already behind for the next grow...


----------



## ILOVEMSMARY (Jun 15, 2009)

I want 2 see these pic i might start growing indoor soon i just wanna have a success with an outdoor grown plant 1st but could sure use some tips on what kind of set up 2 have for a closet


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> I told you. Bonsai! Go from the biggest to the smallest bud. Get a pen flashlight and go to work!


Hahaha Im actually looking forward to not having any plants to worry about for a while. I have got a small Afghan but im probably goin to give it to a friend.



can.i.buz said:


> Blaze I think you were right about the FIM even though the genetics are supposed to be not good for it. I'll get a pic or two. Looking good.


I hope so, best of luck.



GypsyBush said:


> I just have no words...
> 
> MB are you concerned AT ALL with bud rot?
> 
> ...


Yeah I check for rot and mould but so far so good. I pull of some dying leaves but mainly im just lazy so I leave them.



ILOVEMSMARY said:


> I want 2 see these pic i might start growing indoor soon i just wanna have a success with an outdoor grown plant 1st but could sure use some tips on what kind of set up 2 have for a closet


Well this site will give you all the info you need about setting up a closet. Im probably not the best person to ask about it because im not a closet grower.


Cheers


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 15, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah I check for rot and mould but so far so good.


Good!



> I pull of some dying leaves but mainly im just lazy so I leave them.


Those are the ones that worry me...

Have you noticed how much fluid will com out of a fresh wound... LOTS...

I can only imagine how many cases of bud rot and mold were caused by leaves being pulled out... and "bleeding" all over the inside of the bud...



> im not a closet grower.


You can say that again...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good point and I never really thought about that but ive never really had a problem except on the last Jack Herer grow but there were other reasons mould had started in some buds but we got onto it very early.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 15, 2009)

here's the pics of my FIM


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 15, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> here's the pics of my FIM


They seem to be doin well so far. How long ago did you FIM them?


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 15, 2009)

not much more than a week ago


----------



## motif (Jun 16, 2009)

those mutated leaves are a sign of the plant being FIM'd, so dont stress about those few weird looking leaves......if that was even an issue ^.^


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 17, 2009)

i agree with leaving the yellow crispy leaves that are intact with the bud during growth..almost better 2 not deal with it till manicuring..they are loaded with trich at the base..and if u pull them out they struggle to come out and when they do , they bleed. Are they close Blaze any official dates?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 19, 2009)

I will be choppin them down some time over the next few days so I got a big job ahead of me but im lookin forward to having an empty room again with no plants to look after and worry about. I think I need a break from growing for a while and I think I deserve it so im really lookin forward to not having any plants to care for.

I had some time on my hands so I took a few lights on pics and thought id share them with you all. I didnt tie up as many colas as I usually do and it shows because every few days im finding another cola bent right over from the weight its trying to carry. I ran out of tie wire and I keep forgetting to get some more but after all this has been a lazy grow from start to finish so its all good.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 19, 2009)

Heres a close up of a small lower bud just to show you the trichs on them. Its still the same shitty camera but I think it shows up pretty good.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 19, 2009)

Best bud porn to date. Righteous m8. Well I took your fiming class hope I can get'm close to that big.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 19, 2009)

pinner420 said:


> Best bud porn to date. Righteous m8. Well I took your fiming class hope I can get'm close to that big.


Thanks mate, its not all about the size coz thats just the way I like do it. FIMming works well for all plants regardless of how big you intend to grow them. If your setup to grow monsters then bring em on and link me up  coz im always up for watching everyone elses grows and over the next few months I will be getting my growing fix from all of you since I wont have any plants of my own to care for.

Cheers


----------



## Mammath (Jun 19, 2009)

[/QUOTE]



Lookin magnificent there Blaze.

When you chop how fussy do you get with trimming babies like these mate?

Do you dry it all in the same room as well?

Hell of grow dude


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 19, 2009)

hey there Mblaze. righteous. great word. great description. simply gorgeous in my view. And I am totally starting to understand the nature of your other commentary. Starting to grow only again in the last few years, circumstances meant that my best option was a plug n' play box. Works wonderful - up to about 40". So I can't wait to have the opportunity to be growing outside again. Though very likely with the pre-vegeing period and put them outside with maybe 3 months of vegeing - we get 20 hrs of sunlight through may june july and then the frosts and reduced light comes into august and sept. I love the big indoor and outdoor grows, fascinating journals. thanks for your hard work and keep the updates coming!

Post post edit - Mammath - holy crap. nuf said! Walk On!~


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 19, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Lookin magnificent there Blaze.
> 
> When you chop how fussy do you get with trimming babies like these mate?
> 
> ...


I can sometimes be a bit fussy when it comes to trimming up buds but with buds like these there is not as much trim work as you would think. The main colas are so much easier to trim up than the lower buds are because they dont have as much to trim once the big leaves are gone.

Yeah the room gets transformed into the drying room after harvest as well.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 19, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> hey there Mblaze. righteous. great word. great description. simply gorgeous in my view. And I am totally starting to understand the nature of your other commentary. Starting to grow only again in the last few years, circumstances meant that my best option was a plug n' play box. Works wonderful - up to about 40". So I can't wait to have the opportunity to be growing outside again. Though very likely with the pre-vegeing period and put them outside with maybe 3 months of vegeing - we get 20 hrs of sunlight through may june july and then the frosts and reduced light comes into august and sept. I love the big indoor and outdoor grows, fascinating journals. thanks for your hard work and keep the updates coming!
> 
> Post post edit - Mammath - holy crap. nuf said! Walk On!~


Thanks mate and best of luck with your grows.


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 19, 2009)

MBlaze..do u still sticking to ur yield expectations that were set when u started? do u think youll hit that mark, surpass it, be alittle under? where do u feel like your at? 2ndly..those are hands down the fasttest widest narliest buds ive seen indoors.. cracks me up how ur producing outdoor results indoors.. ive yet to see any1 elses nugz this big . and i notice alot of time people sacrice quality for size, the american way really, and youve achieved quality and size all in 1, should be damn proud.. my other question, with buds that large, and that dense..do u ever see a prob with mold.. do u run a sulfer burner? wuts ur rh in ur side of the hemisphere?


----------



## Reiss (Jun 19, 2009)

Blaze, 
You must have masonary jars the size of dustbins to cure all that!
How are you going to do the curing?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> MBlaze..do u still sticking to ur yield expectations that were set when u started? do u think youll hit that mark, surpass it, be alittle under? where do u feel like your at? 2ndly..those are hands down the fasttest widest narliest buds ive seen indoors.. cracks me up how ur producing outdoor results indoors.. ive yet to see any1 elses nugz this big . and i notice alot of time people sacrice quality for size, the american way really, and youve achieved quality and size all in 1, should be damn proud.. my other question, with buds that large, and that dense..do u ever see a prob with mold.. do u run a sulfer burner? wuts ur rh in ur side of the hemisphere?


Thanks bro and yeah im going to have to stick with my original estimate because anything less will be a step backwards lol but when it gets to this stage I never know what to think. The buds are very solid and dense so if I get below my estimate I will be surprised and probably a bit disappointed that I didnt take better care of them lol. Either way I will be happy because I know this strain is a great smoke so I cant complain.

Thanks for your comments bro they are much appreciated.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 19, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> my other question, with buds that large, and that dense..do u ever see a prob with mold.. do u run a sulfer burner? wuts ur rh in ur side of the hemisphere?


Shit I missed that question . Personally I have never had a mould issue and I dont even run a fan or an AC either, I just have the carbon filter and an air inlet in the floor. We apparently had some mould starting on the last Jack Herer grow I did with my bro but I didnt see it coz I was interstate at the time and it was all harvested without any problem except for a couple of colas with very minor mould inside.

As for the RH around here I wouldnt know coz I never measure that.




Reiss said:


> Blaze,
> You must have masonary jars the size of dustbins to cure all that!
> How are you going to do the curing?


Sealed cardboard boxes and then they will go into sealed airtight bags like the vacuum bags and some will go into jars for easy access lol. If anyone has any better ideas then let me know.


----------



## Reiss (Jun 19, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Sealed cardboard boxes and then they will go into sealed airtight bags like the vacuum bags and some will go into jars for easy access lol. If anyone has any better ideas then let me know.


I would be happy to cure a few oz for you 

See how nice we are in London


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 19, 2009)

no problem im a huge fan of 1z colas vs.. 1/4 zip colas so im def tuned in2 ur grow Blaze.. im stoked to c the per plant try wieght.. shits gonna be crazy. gonna feel all tweaked out after trimming that much...


----------



## 1stimecaller (Jun 19, 2009)

I would like to know how this one is going?


----------



## 1stimecaller (Jun 19, 2009)

erm, i mean OK i found page two . . . . . and erm, page 45, and all i can say is OMFG!! hats off brother!!


----------



## JACKMAYOFFER (Jun 19, 2009)

MBLAZE man that is simply amazing  I have yet to see any one produce buds the size that you do amazing !!! Im counting down the days until I Lolipop my girls its going to be cool to see the difference between the ones FIM and LOLLIPODED compared to the ones leFt untouched stop by my journal and see if you see anything I can improve Thanks MBLAZE


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 19, 2009)

JACKMAYOFFER said:


> MBLAZE man that is simply amazing  I have yet to see any one produce buds the size that you do amazing !!! Im counting down the days until I Lolipop my girls its going to be cool to see the difference between the ones FIM and LOLLIPODED compared to the ones leFt untouched stop by my journal and see if you see anything I can improve Thanks MBLAZE


Thanks mate, im watching your grow aswell and im interested to see the results between them.

Cheers


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 20, 2009)

Fantastic grow!!!

I'm really impressed.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 20, 2009)

Heres some more lights off pics and they may be the last pics of them before they get the chop in a few days time.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 20, 2009)

Heres a few pics of some of those lower branches that I left on to show you why I trim them off because they dont get enough bud on them and I hate trimming the small shit lol. All that energy that would have gone into the other branches that I cut off went into producing those very thick colas.



























This is the lowest branch which stretched up and got some better light in the center of the canopy


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 20, 2009)

M Blaze
How do you go about drying your leg size buds!!!!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> M Blaze
> How do you go about drying your leg size buds!!!!


I trim them up then lay them out on a screen. I have to keep checking them to make sure no mould starts but usually all goes well.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 20, 2009)

Then how do you do go about curing them!!!
My White Berry gets chopped sunday.The drying and curing process i am still having issues with.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 20, 2009)

Usually in sealed up cardboard boxes then maybe those big vacuum sealed bags.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks M Blaze...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 20, 2009)

so so so so so so incredibly beautiful. An orgasmic experience to view those photos, what would happen to sit in it?! BaFreakinGeezus! Exceellent work and thanks for sharing. Walk On!


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 21, 2009)

this is an amazing grow, these are great looking plant, never seen anyone do them like that,
Q: how long did you let those massive ladies veg.

thanx


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 21, 2009)

i grow everglades bud said:


> Q: how long did you let those massive ladies veg.
> 
> thanx


They vegged for about 8 weeks.


----------



## i grow everglades bud (Jun 21, 2009)

thanx thats what i needed to know,


----------



## motif (Jun 21, 2009)

wow....ive seen big ass buds, but they were long and narrower. Those are like basketball NUGS!


----------



## Lennard (Jun 21, 2009)

Ive been out for a while I had to let the RIU addiction cool down... Anyhow looks like you got an incredible growth spurt this week. things for you are looking good as always. Anyhow I updated my journal for progress but IDK I have some kind of problem with droopy fan leaves... I cant figure it out. Great job bro.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 22, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> so so so so so so incredibly beautiful. An orgasmic experience to view those photos, what would happen to sit in it?! BaFreakinGeezus! Exceellent work and thanks for sharing. Walk On!





motif said:


> wow....ive seen big ass buds, but they were long and narrower. Those are like basketball NUGS!


Thanks guys and yeah some of these buds are football like and after second thoughts im going to have to chop them up completely otherwise they just wont dry otherwise and probably get some rot.



Lennard said:


> Ive been out for a while I had to let the RIU addiction cool down... Anyhow looks like you got an incredible growth spurt this week. things for you are looking good as always. Anyhow I updated my journal for progress but IDK I have some kind of problem with droopy fan leaves... I cant figure it out. Great job bro.


 
Hey bro, im curious to know how you managed to cure your RUI addiction coz I sure as hell cant lol.
Yeah the last 2 weeks have really put some weight on them and they have thickend right up. They could be left to grow for another week or so and they would keep swelling but enough is enough. Any longer and I will be risking bud rot. I have cracked open one of the fattest buds to check and its all good but it wont stay that way for much longer so down they come.

I'll pop over and have a look at your journal


----------



## Mammath (Jun 22, 2009)

Yeah, take 'em down Blaze.
A bird in the hand...


----------



## Reiss (Jun 22, 2009)

I was thinking about your potential moisture nightmare Blaze and got to thinking that if you had one of those big air tight vacume bags (you know, where you use a hover to suck all the air out) lined that with brown paper and put your buds in, wouldn't that bring a shit load of moisture to the surface?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 22, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Yeah, take 'em down Blaze.
> A bird in the hand...


Thats it mate, ive had enough and I think they have aswell 



Reiss said:


> I was thinking about your potential moisture nightmare Blaze and got to thinking that if you had one of those big air tight vacume bags (you know, where you use a hover to suck all the air out) lined that with brown paper and put your buds in, wouldn't that bring a shit load of moisture to the surface?


Ive never used the vacuum bags before so im not sure. They wouldnt be vacuum sealed though, just completely airtite.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jun 22, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thats it mate, ive had enough and I think they have aswell
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never used the vacuum bags before so im not sure. They wouldnt be vacuum sealed though, just completely airtite.


Need some help?


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think the airtight bag would run the risk of crushing those beauties. Guess you could control the volume of air removed; however, which day would you propose putting them through that process though I would personally try it around day 4. Anyway please elaborate cause I got a bunch hanging on day 1.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 22, 2009)

Top shelf stuff, yipp very nice. RESPECT !


----------



## slabhead (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow, dude that is impressive. I just stumbled across your grow and must say I've got to start at the front and check this out. Nice job man. +rep for you


----------



## sundoobie (Jun 23, 2009)

big props to you man. good job!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments everyone.

I have a sneak peek for you all of some of the buds after the first trim. Only 2 of the plants are pictured in these shots and they had a total *wet* weight of over 17lbs. It took 2 of us 11 hours (with a few breaks) to chop down and trim up. They are spread out alot more now on more screens to let them dry but I will post up some more pics of the total harvest soon.


*Plant 1*













*Plants 1 and 2*


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

*******fukin picking myself up off the floor****** yea I need more pictures, I haven't had enuf. Really. Please Please more. My good gawd man. that is so incredible. What an excellent result. Kudos to you and your efforts. Walk On!~ (with wobbly knees).


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

I didnt bother weighing the 3rd plant wet but it was the smallest one of the 3 so the total *wet* weight would be about 22-23lbs. 
Anyone wanna have a guess at the dry weight?


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

I can't count that high ....in dry weight ....when I'm this high ......


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

FUCKING BEAUTIFUL DUDE...

But I'd shoot myself if I had to trim that much bud at once....

Still... You are my hero!!!

Thanks for sharing your *very powerful* kung fu with us... Master Blaze...



M Blaze said:


> Anyone wanna have a guess at the dry weight?


I'm a low baller... so I'll go with the 2lb wet mark...

I predict a minimum of 5.5 lbs dry and a max of 6lbs dry...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 24, 2009)

ok ... ok ..... ok ..... I will go with maybe a little more cuz I like the density, and compactness of the bud .... so I'll take it to 7 1/4 lbs. Walk On!!~~


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> FUCKING BEAUTIFUL DUDE...
> 
> But I'd shoot myself if I had to trim that much bud at once....
> 
> I predict a minimum of 5.5 lbs dry and a max of 6lbs dry...


I dont mind it coz I put in a good days work once and then its all over and I can relax. I only have to deal with the sticky fingers once so I cant complain.


I think you might be spot on with your dry estimate coz thats exactly what im thinking.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I dont mind it coz I put in a good days work once and then its all over and I can relax. I only have to deal with the sticky fingers once so I cant complain.


I love doing it... but just a little bit at a time...

Sticky fingers are EASY to wash... do you rub your hands in vegetable oil before getting them wet?




> I think you might be spot on with your dry estimate coz thats exactly what im thinking.


Well... I do this everyday...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

tahoe58 said:


> ok ... ok ..... ok ..... I will go with maybe a little more cuz I like the density, and compactness of the bud .... so I'll take it to 7 1/4 lbs. Walk On!!~~


I'll take your estimate anyday and lets hope so. Maybe if I leave some of the big stems in there I will get even more weight LOL. Seriously though most of the stems were very flimsy and had the biggest holes in them I have ever seen. I could put a pen inside the stems of the colas, thats how big the holes were.


----------



## Mammath (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn...

In my experience dry weight is always pretty close to wet weight less 80%.

What ever you end up with Blaze it's a lot of prime bud mate


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

i have found wet to dry ratio has always been 4/1 unless buds are underdeveloped ...and if over ...maybe a slight bit more

so if you say 22 wet ...and by the looks of the fullness of those buds ......u got 

6 beatiful elbows


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Damn...
> 
> In my experience dry weight is always pretty close to wet weight less 80%.
> 
> What ever you end up with Blaze it's a lot of prime bud mate


Oh yeah its prime bud alright . 80% you say? Now you expect me to do some math lol whats 80% of 23? I would have thought maybe 70% at most but ive never tried to work it out in the past.



doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> i have found wet to dry ratio has always been 4/1 unless buds are underdeveloped ...and if over ...maybe a slight bit more
> 
> so if you say 22 wet ...and by the looks of the fullness of those buds ......u got
> 
> 6 beatiful elbows


Thats about what im thinkin and id be very happy with anything over that coz the maximum this exact setup has produced in the past was just over 6.5lbs from 3 plants and the minimum was about 4.5lbs from 2 plants.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

man those are some nice buds man ....... off of 3 plants heheh too cool 


i have been experimentin with large bucket systems and have gotten individual bucket yields up to 2 oz so far .......still workin on it ....


----------



## Lennard (Jun 25, 2009)

OMFG YOU ARE THE MAN! Congrats M wow man thats gonna be at very least 6 but man 3 plants 2 lb a plant avg OMG


----------



## motif (Jun 25, 2009)

thats how its fucking done bro haha


----------



## Mammath (Jun 25, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Oh yeah its prime bud alright . 80% you say? Now you expect me to do some math lol whats 80% of 23? I would have thought maybe 70% at most but ive never tried to work it out in the past.


Yeah absolutely.
All good growers have calculators don't they 

I've been doing the 80% thing for a while and it's pretty darn accurate.
I don't grow spindly shit either 

4.6 is the correct answer... but up that to '5' with the size of your puppies.

Anyways...without all the number crunching, your going to end up with a great deal of personal smoke.
Probably enough to last until Jesus returns lol.


----------



## Wildleaf (Jun 25, 2009)

Mate i just read the whole thread from start to finish. You are the master. Looking forward to hearing what the final tally is.


----------



## pinner420 (Jun 25, 2009)

You'll have start another thread and call it secret sauce. I'm not sure but maybe you should be endorsed with some add monies prior to the post cause your gonna make some people switch nutes fo sho. Have a good vacation slap one of the Jamaican strippers on the ass for me.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 25, 2009)

Fuck this, I just spent 10 mins replying to all your posts and the fuckin thing just froze up and wouldnt send. I thought we got new servers up and runnin to avoid those problems? 
Oh well I'll just have to start it all over again


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 25, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> man those are some nice buds man ....... off of 3 plants heheh too cool
> 
> i have been experimentin with large bucket systems and have gotten individual bucket yields up to 2 oz so far .......still workin on it ....


Thanks for stoppin in and best of luck with your grow.



Lennard said:


> OMFG YOU ARE THE MAN! Congrats M wow man thats gonna be at very least 6 but man 3 plants 2 lb a plant avg OMG


Cheers bro, the bud pictured is from the 2 bigger plants and they had significantly more bud than the other plant. The smallest, lowest yielding plant was the one that was vegged under the MH light so im still not seeing the benefits of MH lighting for veg.



motif said:


> thats how its fucking done bro haha


Hahaha yeah thanks mate, thats just how I do it.



Mammath said:


> Yeah absolutely.
> All good growers have calculators don't they
> 
> I've been doing the 80% thing for a while and it's pretty darn accurate.
> ...


Come on mate, I didnt start growing so I could work on my math lol. As far as im concerned if ya need a calculator to work shit out with your grow then your goin into too much detail for me. I like to keep everything as simple as possible but thanks for workin that % out for me .

You are probably right with the 80% thing because since u crunched the numbers it sounds about right. 

As for me having enough weed to last I cant be so sure about that. I will give about half of this to my bro and I also tend to be very generous at these times and I help out some close friends. We go by the rule that what goes around comes around and we all help each other out. None of us ever have to buy weed so when im all out they support me and vise versa. Between us all there is always one of us with some fresh weed so if I run out before my next grow it wont worry me. 




Wildleaf said:


> Mate i just read the whole thread from start to finish. You are the master. Looking forward to hearing what the final tally is.


Thanks for stopping in and im glad you enjoyed it.



pinner420 said:


> You'll have start another thread and call it secret sauce. I'm not sure but maybe you should be endorsed with some add monies prior to the post cause your gonna make some people switch nutes fo sho. Have a good vacation slap one of the Jamaican strippers on the ass for me.


Now theres an idea lol if only I could. My feeding schedule consists of various brands so I couldnt be loyal to one and not the others. One of the brands would have to come up with similar products because they are all different.

Either way I'll give Nutrifield a plug because I luv there Coco blend and there A and B nutes because its great stuff.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

Just simply fantastic M Blaze
I just harvested my White Berry and will end up with 8oz of 1 plant


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just simply fantastic M Blaze
> I just harvested my White Berry and will end up with 8oz of 1 plant


Sweet bro, thats half a pound so you cant complain with that.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Sweet bro, thats half a pound so you cant complain with that.


Not at all,This was my third grow.I only got 6 oz off 2 plants last time.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 25, 2009)

yea that is sweet results mindmelted .........i have only played around with bloomin some mother plants in buckets ...so far highest dry yield was 2 oz ....but i had to pull her way early because of a house inspection 

i know she would have been a 4 oz plant tho .....

ill keep tryin 

how long did it take to vegg those m blaze


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 25, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> how long did it take to vegg those m blaze


About 8 weeks give or take. The whole grow was about 16 weeks but I havnt looked back yet to check exactly.


----------



## ROBINBANKS (Jun 25, 2009)

Very special, nuff said.


----------



## Lennard (Jun 25, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thanks for stoppin in and best of luck with your grow.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers bro, the bud pictured is from the 2 bigger plants and they had significantly more bud than the other plant. The smallest, lowest yielding plant was the one that was vegged under the MH light so im still not seeing the benefits of MH lighting for veg.


 
Interesting on the MH. I may have the opportunity to try that experiment and find that out for myself and report back to you. Quite odd.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 25, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Interesting on the MH. I may have the opportunity to try that experiment and find that out for myself and report back to you. Quite odd.


I have a friend that has the same thoughts about them as me so he just went and bought 6 new MH lamps just to test it out again. He is trying them on his current grow which is the same strain as his last grow so the results will be interesting. Id be interested to see your results from testing both aswell. Im not against the MH lights but so far I havnt seen any benefits from them but we will keep experimenting with them for now.


----------



## Lennard (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats what the game is all about.... experimentation. How far off was it? couple Oz or more? That would be odd finds for sure.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 25, 2009)

hahahahaha ..... amazing how time just melts away ..... amongst other things melting ... Walking On!!~~~ 


M Blaze said:


> About 8 weeks give or take. The whole grow was about 16 weeks but I havnt looked back yet to check exactly.


interesting ...... I will keep following this .... I am intrigued. I am using 2 x 160W SolarGlo (reptile) that are promoted as mimiking the sun ? Guess we'll see what different they make cus these top44 seeds are from the same batch I grew last year without the additional lighting. 


Lennard said:


> Interesting on the MH. I may have the opportunity to try that experiment and find that out for myself and report back to you. Quite odd.


----------



## MaintMan (Jun 26, 2009)

hey M looks great...i think ittl b 5+ elbs....i too will be experimenting...well already am just waiting on the results...im just about to pot up on my "big clones"...got a white rhino, an afgan mazar, and clones of what i call DC1, and lampost 1, 2, 3... the 4 clones are fem and im hoping the other two are...well at least the rhino...id love to se some monster medicine man! Im starting to do some rearranging and am in my 1rst week of the 8 wk veg...if i can make it that long..there growing like weeds...lol.
any ways just thought id swing in and say whats up


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 26, 2009)

yea fo sure m blaze u got to post your dry weight ...hehe im curious as hell ......i say just about 6 

i think it will be within a few ounces plus or minus from 6 elbows


----------



## Knotingham (Jun 26, 2009)

I had to make an account on RIU just so I could say, HHOOLLYY SSHIITT!! Beautiful haul, man. Inspirational


----------



## scubadude239 (Jun 26, 2009)

What is the dry weight? I was thinking of running some autos and regulars that way for the first 2-2.5 monthes lights run 18/6. Harvest the autos then flower the regulars, so i have something to smoke and grow some monsters like this.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 26, 2009)

Lennard said:


> Thats what the game is all about.... experimentation. How far off was it? couple Oz or more? That would be odd finds for sure.


It was about 2lbs lighter in wet weight. Still waiting for the dry weight.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

I still say right around 1/4 of the full wet weight... maybe a hair more... maybe a hair less...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

Heres a couple more pics of some of the bud spread out over a screen door. You can see the difference in color of the plant that was harvested about 36-48 hours after the first 2 plants. They will end up being a very dark color bud with lots of hairs and very dense but I liked the look of the bright green color of the fresh bud.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

That is hilarious...

dude uses a fucking screen DOOR to dry his buds...

MBlaze... I'm just here shaking my head...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> That is hilarious...
> 
> dude uses a fucking screen DOOR to dry his buds...
> 
> MBlaze... I'm just here shaking my head...


Hahaha thats not all of it though coz im also using the window screens . And the funny thing is that isnt even my screen door, I had to borrow it lol.

Heres one of them


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

That is soooo awesome...


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG man, lmfao at how ridiculously awesome that harvest is. I _just _opened up this thread, first page, and saw you calling 4lbs off of 3 plants. I just started laughing out loud because I know Gypsy regards you as one of the masters and so I knew you weren't bullshitting. Skipped to the last page and there you have buds drying on a fucking screen door and window screens! Jesus man, thats just nuts. Now to skim over all the stuff between page 1 and 53, lol


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

It makes me a* wannabe*...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

krakennkenji said:


> OMG man, lmfao at how ridiculously awesome that harvest is. I _just _opened up this thread, first page, and saw you calling 4lbs off of 3 plants. I just started laughing out loud because I know Gypsy regards you as one of the masters and so I knew you weren't bullshitting. Skipped to the last page and there you have buds drying on a fucking screen door and window screens! Jesus man, thats just nuts. Now to skim over all the stuff between page 1 and 53, lol


Cheers mate, Try changing your settings in the user options to like 30 posts per page or something like that. Its only 18 total pages for me and saves time when reading through threads.

Thanks for stoping in.


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

That is a fantastic idea. Thanks man.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

MBlaze...

Here's a Gypsy Juicy Fruit for your ocular delight...

I think there's a bud in there somewhere..


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah that looks great and I drooled over that one earlier. I gotta get me a better cam so I can take quality pics like that. 

Thats just awesome!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Sorry... I guess I'm getting carried away again...

but every once in a while I get a good shot like that...

it's one in hundreds... so I get a _little_ proud...


And I say it to a lot of folks...

99% of the time it's the light that makes or breaks a picture, not the camera...

Light... that is what photography is all about...

Light and drooling...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Sorry... I guess I'm getting carried away again...
> 
> but every once in a while I get a good shot like that...
> 
> ...


Nothin wrong with being proud, especially with pics like that.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jun 27, 2009)

light makes the bud ...... and the pictures .....hahahaha! that's pretty, really really pretty! really for sure, there is a bud in there, I know it! Walk On!~


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 27, 2009)

lol yeah I've seen that picture on quite a few threads already... and thats def not a bad thing. I just wanna EAT it!


----------



## jamesmadison (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey, I know you have probably been asked this a few times but what strain you growin? What nutrients, cuz I am using the coco soil too? Are you using CO2? That is a great crop though!


----------



## marni3d (Jun 27, 2009)

i found this thread about 1 hour ago & i had to read every page - you are da man - amazing f


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jun 27, 2009)

Just wondering how you feel about growing using vertically hanging lights instead of horizontal? way I see it horizontally your growing more of a flat canopy bonsai style where as vertically you would have 360 degrees of bud mass, and take advantage of every square foot available.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 28, 2009)

jamesmadison said:


> Hey, I know you have probably been asked this a few times but what strain you growin? What nutrients, cuz I am using the coco soil too? Are you using CO2? That is a great crop though!


Its an unknown strain unfortunately and I dont use co2. The nutes I use throughout the grow are:

*# Nutrifield premium coco blend medium* 
*# Nutrifield coco A and B* 
*# Grotek Monster Grow* 
*# Grotek Monster Bloom* 
*# Grow Hard's Budmeister* 
*# Grow Hard's Liquid Lead*
*# Pythoff by Flairform* 
*# Sensa Spray* 



marni3d said:


> i found this thread about 1 hour ago & i had to read every page - you are da man - amazing f


Cheers mate



Valhalla Seeds said:


> Just wondering how you feel about growing using vertically hanging lights instead of horizontal? way I see it horizontally your growing more of a flat canopy bonsai style where as vertically you would have 360 degrees of bud mass, and take advantage of every square foot available.


I have been thinking about trying vertical lighting and I might one day but I will probably do a combination of both.


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jun 28, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I have been thinking about trying vertical lighting and I might one day but I will probably do a combination of both.


nice, you got some serious bonsai skills I like the idea on keeping the plant numbers low, and sea of greens are the most boring way to grow imo your not missing out on anything. If you ever had 100 kw worth of flowering would you rather have 6400 plants in a sog + clones or 100 trees + clones.. easy answer.


----------



## jamesmadison (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks, could you take a pic of the bag of soil you use and post it. I want to see if its the same as I use


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 28, 2009)

lol ok m blaze im am waitin crazily on those dry weights ........i have only gotten a bucket unit to go like 2 ounces dry weight so far .......

lol i know that wet weight directly correlates with dry weight tho ..........lol good stuff


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

Valhalla Seeds said:


> nice, you got some serious bonsai skills I like the idea on keeping the plant numbers low, and sea of greens are the most boring way to grow imo your not missing out on anything. If you ever had 100 kw worth of flowering would you rather have 6400 plants in a sog + clones or 100 trees + clones.. easy answer.


WOW...

There's a lot of PUNCH to your statement...  especially for post#3  

Do I sense .. experience lurking about...

All I do is SOG... it's all I've done in the 6 months I've been growing...

And still, I have to agree with you...

I would rather grow trees anyday...

I have just never been able to make the numbers work for me...

As cool as it is.. and MBlaze* knows* I think it's cool... the veg part still seems like a waste to me... I can;t justify it... gram per watt...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 28, 2009)

lol omg gypsy u gotta be crazy u only been growin 6months 


u do very well man i been runnin ebb and flow for like 2 years now 

i did it with coco tho and it was slower i think cause of not as much oxygen to root area 

anyways ...i am playin with aero/nft now and it is goin crazy man 

and i know i post this everywher but it is super easy on transplantin .....lol i took a full grown (3week into bloom) plant and transplanted to another system ....lol and nproblems with me pullin root away from rest 

basically it is evident that the root system stays nice and compact at least in first 3 weeks ...which if you think about it is when you learn most about your plant goin in ......it is when it stretches and at that time you can transplant it if it grew too much

i like to have a very vercitile system taht can be reworked and replanted if needed ........so far this has been that system


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> lol omg gypsy u gotta be crazy u only been growin 6months



started as soon as I could walk again... built that whole room alone on crutches... mind you there are 35 steps to the op... oh yeah and it was 2 crutches... bad leg in the air...

Yeeehaawww!!!!

As my buddy said...

"Nothing Gypsy can't do with a leg tied behind is back..."..

except maybe STFU...


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> WOW...
> 
> There's a lot of PUNCH to your statement...  especially for post#3
> 
> ...


I do my homework on commercial setups, but I grow outdoors mainly. Maybe one day I will get to experience some major flower power, but for now I make due with that big nuclear fusion reactor in the sky we like to call the sun. 

SOG will definitely get you your yield when dialed in with fast turn around time but our brain requires us to go bigger and better not smaller and numerous. My mindset was more in SOG a couple months ago but more recently ive been doing the math and have been experiencing very very high numbers of plants myself personally and its been very very tough on the nerves..sometimes enough is enough and you gotta grow smarter.

(im crossing my fingers for now)


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

I hear you.. it's the same I hear from everybody that knows...

But aside from "plant numbers"... is it more *efficient *than SOG.. 

day in day out?

I just cannot find numbers that debunk SOG...


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jun 28, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I hear you.. it's the same I hear from everybody that knows...
> 
> But aside from "plant numbers"... is it more *efficient *than SOG..
> 
> ...


A SOG done in hydro or soil bed or perlite/vermic bed will out perform any other method besides vertical sog. A little quote to maximize yield.

"Pruning all depends on how closely your growing them together and how much shade is on the flowers. don't let any of your flowers get shaded. lollipop around days 12 to 16, and prune fan leaves around day 14 to 16 and again around day 30 to 35. Sometimes if they are shading again prune a bit near the end too around day 45 to 55 if they need it again."

But.. obviously the plant numbers get rediculously high like 64-100 plants per 1000 w light which adds up rediculously fast and makes cloning a job in itself, but atleast your yielding and trimming easy ass colas though.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

I run 48 loliies per 600... x4  plus "corner plants"... I know what you mean...


























I really want to switch... but 5 months without a harvest.... that would require MAJOR PLANNING... 

especially since I am on a daily schedule... as Al put it... 



Al B. Fuct said:


> zip-a-day-doo-dah!


----------



## headbandrocker (Jun 29, 2009)

lookin good bro,
Cant wait for the weight!

how many watts you using?


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

.


jamesmadison said:


> Thanks, could you take a pic of the bag of soil you use and post it. I want to see if its the same as I use


This is the Coco mix that I use and here is a link with more info about it: http://www.nutrifield.com.au/mediums/nf-coco-bags/









doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> lol ok m blaze im am waitin crazily on those dry weights ........i have only gotten a bucket unit to go like 2 ounces dry weight so far .......
> 
> lol i know that wet weight directly correlates with dry weight tho ..........lol good stuff


They are taking there time to dry so im still waiting aswell



headbandrocker said:


> lookin good bro,
> Cant wait for the weight!
> 
> how many watts you using?


2400 watts



Gypsy if you get 2 rooms going then you could be harvesting a heap every 8 weeks or so but you got it all goin on the way your doin it and if your happy with it then why change?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Cause your trees KICK ASS!!!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

I find it a lot of fun growing trees and watching them grow. This is the first time ive actually kept a journal and taken pics so its been even more fun looking back to see how much they had grown and changed. I like changing the way the plant grows by creating these monsters and training them to grow the way I want them to. Lots of fun.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Ever hear a Gypsy say fuck it?!?!?!

I gotta do a bit of training though...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Ever hear a Gypsy say fuck it?!?!?!
> 
> I gotta do a bit of training though...


Hahaha yeah bro thats the way . How long you been hiding that one from me for ? Could do with a good trimming too along with the training .

This is how much I trim off the tops of the plant to get those massive colas. You know how much I trim off the lower parts of the plant so here is an example of how much I trim off the main colas, some call me crazy for doin this but hey it works for me .

This is one of the main branches which will end up with multiple big colas.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Gypsies are always full of surprises... 

I am willing to dedicate that 2x4 tray to her... But I really think she needs her own 600...

I can re-arrange things and make it happen..

If I can commit a 600 and the space, and if I am telling you that I am willing to take 100% of your advice and *only* your advice... 

Would you consider making this "our" project?

I got about 4 more of those if we need to start fresh too... I did some supercropping to fit her under the light...

I'm so happy my leg isn't even hurting... much...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah bro I will be around to help out and since I wont be growing anything personally im more than happy to get involved with other peoples plants to get my grow fix.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Cool Bro...

I just posted a proposed set up for her in my thread...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/167596-gypsys-picture-depot-111.html#post2670884

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!

I promise I will try my best to live up to your standards...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Cool Bro...
> 
> I just posted a proposed set up for her in my thread...
> 
> ...


I'll check it out mate. Its all about maximising the space you have to work with so im sure you will be able to get the maximum benefit from what ever room and setup you have available. .

Heres another pic of the plant I have given to a friend and have set up and trained. I will be helping him along the way with it and its going to be a single plant grow but it will be a monster even bigger (well wider but not taller) than anything I have shown you before.














*One of the branches*


----------



## Mammath (Jun 29, 2009)

That's the tikity boo


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

how wide is she now?

how wide do you think she will be when she finishes?

Using your previous experience, how wide do you think I should go with one 600HPS ?

Do you think I could get a pound from a single light/plant?

I am soo excited!!!!


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> how wide is she now?
> 
> how wide do you think she will be when she finishes?
> 
> ...


 
Im not sure how wide she is or what sise the room is but I will do some measuring next time I go around there. 

Im sure you could get a pound from a 600 and ive never had a problem doing that but as for measurements I will have to get back to you on that because ive never taken measurements before so I will do that. There is a general rule of thumb about how much a 600 will cover which is why the trimming works well to allow maximum light and grrowth to the overall plant.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome!

Thanks so much...

oh yeah.. I use my 600 to cover 4x4 worth of trays... but I can always raise the light a bit to get a bigger foot print if I need to ...


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jun 29, 2009)

That plants gonna be epic, ive been thinking about the tree growing alot, do you think it works better to run 10 week flower strains vs 8 weekers to give you 2 weeks extra time for cloning/veg? I was reading a thread on air layering which basically allows you to root big branches for big giant clones making that 2 month+ veg even more awesome.


----------



## Lennard (Jun 29, 2009)

Everymorning I wake up to come and check and see if you posted the weight but I guess it takes some time 

Anyhow, Ive taken a few pictures of the clones I took a long time ago and posted them in my journal. There is not much to train just yet but if you could drop a few tips for me at your earliest covenience thatd be great.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 29, 2009)

lol yea im still waitin on weight outcome too ....


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 29, 2009)

Subscribed to this. Keep up the excellent work mblaze


----------



## Drr (Jun 29, 2009)

nice plants.. A++ blaze.. I would love to have your space and wattage.. you in the land down under mate?? I also went through the thread after spotting it.. and I love to keep it simple..

I agree with trimming.. trimming is the main factor that gives you the crazy cola's.....(ontop of your wattage to heat ratio and coco, one of the top performing cannabis mediums in my research).. trimming allows for more nutrient flow to the top colas (huge root system feeding less foilage plant). AND the plant focuses the hormones up top since their is nothing down low.. trimming is key to great flowering colas and pretty much great flowering.... and please everyone look at that fucking stem.. its a tree.. turned brown pretty much.. nutrients are flowing like a fucking gyser up that thing.. a good grower understands how a plant works.. period...

also i have a theory about trimming branch nodes but leaving the fan leaves.. nodes take up enegry to grow.. but the leaves are the energy producers.. so in my eyes... trim the branches at the nodes(engery takers) but leave the fan leaves(energy producers) your plants kill my theory a bit.. but who knows is you left the fan leaves on when you trimmed the branches..even at a lower light intensity they still produce energy that would flow to the top.. and with 2400 watts of HPS and good reflective walls i think they would still produce a good amount of chloryphl..


----------



## Drr (Jun 29, 2009)

BUT maybe next time you can leave the fan leaves on and tell me how it goes.. ;o)


----------



## MaintMan (Jun 29, 2009)

whats up M wish i was close enough that u could swing by and show me what to do next..got a bunch of pics up and am going to pot up tomar a.m. when i water ill take more pics and post them and id appreciate any trimming and tying suggestions in general and for my plants specifically, btw that is one wide low plant y gave there


----------



## krakennkenji (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow I wish you were giving that plant to me! lol thats gonna be a beast no doubt.

And GB... Dude I'm stoked to see you go for a tree grow with Blaze! Heading over to your thread now...


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 30, 2009)

Drr said:


> nice plants.. A++ blaze.. I would love to have your space and wattage.. you in the land down under mate?? I also went through the thread after spotting it.. and I love to keep it simple..
> 
> I agree with trimming.. trimming is the main factor that gives you the crazy cola's.....(ontop of your wattage to heat ratio and coco, one of the top performing cannabis mediums in my research).. trimming allows for more nutrient flow to the top colas (huge root system feeding less foilage plant). AND the plant focuses the hormones up top since their is nothing down low.. trimming is key to great flowering colas and pretty much great flowering.... and please everyone look at that fucking stem.. its a tree.. turned brown pretty much.. nutrients are flowing like a fucking gyser up that thing.. a good grower understands how a plant works.. period...
> 
> also i have a theory about trimming branch nodes but leaving the fan leaves.. nodes take up enegry to grow.. but the leaves are the energy producers.. so in my eyes... trim the branches at the nodes(engery takers) but leave the fan leaves(energy producers) your plants kill my theory a bit.. but who knows is you left the fan leaves on when you trimmed the branches..even at a lower light intensity they still produce energy that would flow to the top.. and with 2400 watts of HPS and good reflective walls i think they would still produce a good amount of chloryphl..





Drr said:


> BUT maybe next time you can leave the fan leaves on and tell me how it goes.. ;o)


 
Great post, I love when people can explain things in a better way than I can . The main problen I would have with leaving on all the fan leaves would be that the plant becomes too bushy.

This is a pic of how much leaves and small branches I cut off during the last trimming. This was about the 3rd or 4th major trim.


----------



## M Blaze (Jun 30, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> whats up M wish i was close enough that u could swing by and show me what to do next..got a bunch of pics up and am going to pot up tomar a.m. when i water ill take more pics and post them and id appreciate any trimming and tying suggestions in general and for my plants specifically, btw that is one wide low plant y gave there


Ill go check it out bro.



krakennkenji said:


> Wow I wish you were giving that plant to me! lol thats gonna be a beast no doubt.
> .


I gave him the plant and all my equipment aswell because I wont be using it for the next few months so it may aswell get some use by someone else.


----------



## DWR (Jun 30, 2009)

impressiv !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 30, 2009)

Hey MBlaze..

I started a thread to make it easier to communicate...

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/208597-gypsys-first-tree-attempt.html#post2675472

Hopefully I can keep the chatter down enough so we can follow along easily...

Stop by when you get a chance... 

Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## Drr (Jun 30, 2009)

true.. didn't think about that.. and it wouldn't allow for good air flow under the canopy.. 

dry weight yet??


----------



## Drr (Jun 30, 2009)

that's a big pile of scrap too.. you must have almost filled a garbage bag..


----------



## slabhead (Jun 30, 2009)

Damn Blaze I bet that drying room smells out of this world.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 1, 2009)

*Total dry weight: 6.1 lbs *plus some of the smaller shit which I stash away for those times when the weed is running low so I dont bother weighing that. The way things are going so far I will have to break that out sooner than I thought  because I gave my bro half (coz we always look after each other like that ) along with a couple other friends that look after me and supported me throughout the grow.

If I could give all of you that have supported me just a little taste of it then I would but obviously that is not possible but I do thank you for all your support.


Its been fun and its now time for me to retire from growing personally for maybe 6 months or so (I'll see how that goes ) but I will still be around on here and I will still be having a lot of hands on input on friends grows so I will bring you some updates of them from time to time. I will also be getting my grow fix through some of your grows that I will be watching and helping with as well so that should be fun 


Thanks again everyone


----------



## Reiss (Jul 1, 2009)

Congratualtions M Blaze,
You've been an absolute gentleman, it's been a pleasure reading your journal. And holy shit, almost 100 ounces from 3 plants is just stunning.
I just harvested 10oz from my 3 plants, but they are autoflowering strains grown in a small cupboard!


----------



## Mammath (Jul 1, 2009)

Well done Blaze.
Way to grow.

Proud of ya mate 

Rep when I can.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 1, 2009)

Blazy Blazy Blaze, you are amazing. The Amazing Blazing Blaze. Congratulations. I'm kind of sad that it's over though. Don't forget us! I'll send you the bonsai if you want.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks Reiss, Mammath and CIB. Im not goin anywhere so I will still be around here as often as I can. RIU is like an addiction of its own lol.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Thanks Reiss, Mammath and CIB. Im not goin anywhere so I will still be around here as often as I can. RIU is like an addiction of its own lol.


I know what you mean man, I'm hooked! I'm looking forward to the next set of pics


----------



## Valhalla Seeds (Jul 1, 2009)

whoa that is...  awesome


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I know what you mean man, I'm hooked! I'm looking forward to the next set of pics


Ok heres a few of the plant I recently gave away. I will go round and take pics of it at various stages for you all. 















*Heres the nutes that are being used and the globes, MH and HPS. I just thought id throw this pic in.*


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

The branching on that plant is crazy dude, whoever got that plant is very very lucky. And also, what is that stuff between the liquid lead and the MH bulb


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 1, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> what is that stuff between the liquid lead and the MH bulb


Thats basically the same thing as Sensa spray just in a concentrated form. Its called Herbud and is used as a foliar spray just prior to flowering and then about 10 days later. Its a hormonal stimulant which helps the female flowering phase by adding more of the female hormones. I just got it instead of Sensa spray coz it was cheaper lol.


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 1, 2009)

Lol well if it works good still why spend the extra money yah know


----------



## Lennard (Jul 1, 2009)

Way to go bro, that is one hell of a take down. You have been a great help and surely inspiring. Thank you for your dedication to this journal, although im sure ill still see you around here. Im going with 1 18 gallon tote and 3 5 gallon buckets and will be using all your methods. So stick around and watch me make a fool of myself buddy!


----------



## SOG (Jul 1, 2009)

yes sir, that's exactly what I'm talking about; 2 ponders a head! 
all this time, and your the first person i run into who's running this

I've grown in soil in the past with similar results
I'm about to see how this works in combination with SoG grow style 

Kudos bra, impressive work


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 1, 2009)

huge. simply huge. congrats and all that stuff. You did a fine and worthy job! Walk on!!~~~~~


----------



## Mammath (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Blaze.

We've been having a little discussion in my thread about pot size etc. 
I was wondering what sort of root mass you ended up with growing those trees in those 50L tubs?
I would imagine in coco-coir that those tubs would have been pretty full of roots?

I use the next size down from you (30L) and my plants are 1/4 the size of yours.
I still get roots starting to run around horizontal and also entering the outer tub through the bottom by the end of a grow.
Let us know when you get a chance mate.


----------



## Lo'pan (Jul 3, 2009)

M Blaze you are truly a master of the craft. I have followed your thread for the last few months and only registered so that eventually I could post a huge KUDOS to you bro! 

When I first saw the size of your canopies, before you even put up the strings across the room, there was no doubt in my mind that you were going to have a fantastic yeild! I knew I was addicted to your thread when I found myself thinking more about your girls than my next shot during a round of golf.

Thanks a ton for being so consistant with your posts, considerate of those who asked questions, and most of all for sharing your methodology. 

I really enjoyed your posts over the last few months. It is always a pleasure to come across an intelligent grower that is just as interested in the science of growing as the final yeild and doesn't feel the need to spell every other word with a Z in it. 

I look forward to your next grow!


----------



## krakennkenji (Jul 4, 2009)

Lo'pan said:


> M Blaze you are truly a master of the craft. I have followed your thread for the last few months and only registered so that eventually I could post a huge KUDOS to you bro!
> 
> When I first saw the size of your canopies, before you even put up the strings across the room, there was no doubt in my mind that you were going to have a fantastic yeild! I knew I was addicted to your thread when I found myself thinking more about your girls than my next shot during a round of golf.
> 
> ...


Well said. Reading through your thread has been a pleasure


----------



## albinor (Jul 4, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I can only keep a maximum of *4 plants at a time* (I usually do 3) which is why I grow this way. Its a very simple and a reasonably effortless way to grow although the harvesting is a lot of work but its all fun to me


 Just wandering, is your 4 plant limit due to you being a medical cannibas patient in NM?

I am fixin to get my card soon here in NM, and that is the limit 4-mature plants and 12 seedlings. Just curious, because I invisioned growing 4 monsters too!! Just hope when I do get my license that I can pull it off.


----------



## canon7 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey blaze I gota quick question for you, whats the dimensions of that room? What you think the minimum room size would I need for 2-3 plants same size as yours?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for your comments everyone.




Mammath said:


> Hey Blaze.
> 
> We've been having a little discussion in my thread about pot size etc.
> I was wondering what sort of root mass you ended up with growing those trees in those 50L tubs?
> ...


Ah thats one thing I didnt take a pic of coz I didnt think about that when I emptied out the pots. The root mass is massive but the coco helps to accommodate them. I get some roots growing on the surface so I just top up the pots with either more coco or potting mix. I have had roots grow through the holes in the bottom of the pot and clog up the drainage hose before




canon7 said:


> Hey blaze I gota quick question for you, whats the dimensions of that room? What you think the minimum room size would I need for 2-3 plants same size as yours?


Not sure exactly what size the room is coz ive never measured it but I will do that and get back to you.


----------



## MaintMan (Jul 6, 2009)

what up m, im wondering i see you online now and its 430 am where i am what time is it there? getting ready to water now, if i had to venture a guess your room is prob 10 x 12 or 14...just looking at it. so that smoke smokeable yet, any comments on this vs the jack herrer you guys grew as far as bud size and structure and your opinion on the possible genetics of the plants...o yeah no one asked but are they all the same...the 3 girls...do you always run the same variety or say 2 and 1 or 3 of diff?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 6, 2009)

MaintMan said:


> what up m, im wondering i see you online now and its 430 am where i am what time is it there? getting ready to water now, if i had to venture a guess your room is prob 10 x 12 or 14...just looking at it. so that smoke smokeable yet, any comments on this vs the jack herrer you guys grew as far as bud size and structure and your opinion on the possible genetics of the plants...o yeah no one asked but are they all the same...the 3 girls...do you always run the same variety or say 2 and 1 or 3 of diff?


Yeah ive been smokin on it and its a pretty full on high. It has a potent smell but some curing will strengthen the taste of it. Compared to the Jack Herer it is a stronger high so I think I like it better than the Herer because I like the strong stuff. The Herer you could smoke all day and all night but this stuff tends to put you on your ass by the end of the day.

All 3 plants were the same.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jul 6, 2009)

6.1 huh that is pretty close to what i thought ....wow that is truely stellar ,epic , cosmic shit ...that i like a 2 lb plant average 

o wow did you use only 4 600 watters also that means 

you got a straight up 1.1 gram per watt ...cause you bloomed like regular 8 or 9 weeks ?

dam that is deff pro shop shit


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 6, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> 6.1 huh that is pretty close to what i thought ....wow that is truely stellar ,epic , cosmic shit ...that i like a 2 lb plant average
> 
> o wow did you use only 4 600 watters also that means
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, I havnt done the math so cheers for that. Yeah 4 x 600s and total grow time was 16 weeks from when I first recieved the plants if I calculated correctly.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jul 6, 2009)

yea that is such a good g/watt ratio .........lol with my ebb and flow trays for past two years ...im self taught and lazy but i get job done ....anyways i only got about .25g/watt ratio 

hehe but i got a new aero/nft setup that is really cool and i think i can get my ratio up to at least .5g/watt 

by next 3 or 4 months \

ty tho your gro is an inspiration to all that need to learn to grow small number of plants indoors (u know like medical plant limits here in the states are sometimes low like 6 plants) and it is really cool to see that if you just pay attention to a big plant grower you can achieve good results

lol i think you got a couple of peeps on here lookin into growin less plants but bigger 

o and here is a pic of my ice she is 10 days in bloom i think she had like around a 5 week veg or so ...maybe more .....but i do know this 

she was well rooted in bucket and then i gave her nutes in veg and she went from being 6 inch tall (well rooted) plant to like a huge bush in like 4 weeks i think 

so total veg was prlly like close to 6 or 7 weeks 

but then i cloned her up and stripped all lower branches ...she was FIM one time to split the main colas ..and she has a nice 4 main colas branches comin off main stalk ...so i think she will give me a 4 oz if i treat her right ....heheh 

lol we will see tho ....smaller ones have yielded 2 oz np tho so i am expecting good things


----------



## Mammath (Jul 6, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Ah thats one thing I didnt take a pic of coz I didnt think about that when I emptied out the pots. The root mass is massive but the coco helps to accommodate them. I get some roots growing on the surface so I just top up the pots with either more coco or potting mix. I have had roots grow through the holes in the bottom of the pot and clog up the drainage hose before



Root bound and gett'n away with it!

When roots reach the surface it's because they got nowhere else to go.
Just cover them up and no-one will know. LMAO 

Your trees were meant to be grown outdoors Blaze. Well done again mate.
That's cheating nature


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 6, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Root bound and gett'n away with it!
> 
> When roots reach the surface it's because they got nowhere else to go.
> Just cover them up and no-one will know. LMAO
> ...


Hahaha cheers bro.

Heres a couple pics of the roots that sometimes poke through the top. This pot was recently topped up with potting mix so I just scrapped back the fresh top layer to show the roots im talkin about.

*Now you see them*







*Now you dont*


----------



## Lennard (Jul 6, 2009)

M when you have a chance can you jot on over to my journal. I have a pic of my clones they are about 16" just went into some big pots. The plant you have showed gypsy kind of looks LST or else you trimmed it all the way up to the FIM Im not sure so if you could hand down some guidance. Thank you. Also all my strong growth is at the bottom couple of nodes. Im wondering If I should remove them now so as not to waste time/ energy and when I should do my first trim in general.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

Lennard said:


> M when you have a chance can you jot on over to my journal. I have a pic of my clones they are about 16" just went into some big pots. The plant you have showed gypsy kind of looks LST or else you trimmed it all the way up to the FIM Im not sure so if you could hand down some guidance. Thank you. Also all my strong growth is at the bottom couple of nodes. Im wondering If I should remove them now so as not to waste time/ energy and when I should do my first trim in general.


Done bro. Im not sure which pic you were reffering to but here is a couple of a plant that is trimmed right up to the FIM so there is only the new growth left and the 4 main branches. The earlier you trim the quicker growth you will have with the main branches. 














Or it could have been this plant which is a lot older and bigger than the previous one


----------



## mygirls (Jul 7, 2009)

looking good bro.i see green spider webs better controle themspiders....LOL


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

mygirls said:


> looking good bro.i see green spider webs better controle themspiders....LOL


Hahaha yeah bro theres been a bit of tying involved in that last plant that is pictured because it spent most of its life so far shoved in the corner of a friends grow room without much attention.

Thanks for stoppin in mate. I should probably start a thread for this plant but since im not the one lookin after it 24/7 and its not at my house im not sure if I should. I will be seeing it every couple of days to trim it up and check on it and it will be treated the same as my plants in the past and on the exact same feeding schedule so it will be a good grow either way. Just one big monster 

This is what it looked like before I got my hands on it and started work on it tying down etc. Can you tell which side of the plant got the most light ?


----------



## mygirls (Jul 7, 2009)

yep sure can.that why i spin my plant every day.welli try 2 anyways...looking good bro. keepit up gona be a monster


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

Yep spinning them around helps and I usually do that but that plant was just neglected and shoved in a corner of a friends grow room just to keep it goin coz he needs all the space he has for his plants. It got fed as often as his other plants but had no rotating or tying down. Although he did trim it up a bit over its short lifetime coz he loves to hack into plants lol but thats all it got. We wernt sure what was going to happen with this plant or if it would find a home but I thought id keep the strain goin coz it was not a bad plant.
Since a new home was found it has been doing very well and the canopy has been evened out. She is wider than she is tall and she is 6 foot wide now


----------



## mygirls (Jul 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yep spinning them around helps and I usually do that but that plant was just neglected and shoved in a corner of a friends grow room just to keep it goin coz he needs all the space he has for his plants. It got fed as often as his other plants but had no rotating or tying down. Although he did trim it up a bit over its short lifetime coz he loves to hack into plants lol but thats all it got. We wernt sure what was going to happen with this plant or if it would find a home but I thought id keep the strain goin coz it was not a bad plant.
> Since a new home was found it has been doing very well and the canopy has been evened out. She is wider than she is tall and she is 6 foot wide now


 ya shit happens. dont no if you remember my 4th grow, the monster. helli got 412 gram dry of her and did not spin that plant at all.helli couln'tget to it to do so.. helljust imagine if i was able to id probly stillbe trimming.....LOL


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

mygirls said:


> ya shit happens. dont no if you remember my 4th grow, the monster. helli got 412 gram dry of her and did not spin that plant at all.helli couln'tget to it to do so.. helljust imagine if i was able to id probly stillbe trimming.....LOL


Yeah im sure I seen it before but you seem to have so many different plants and projects goin on all the time so it gets hard for me to keep up to date with them sometimes lol.

If all goes to plan then im going to predict that plant to yield a minimum of 3lbs  and im goin to need him to kick over a pound to me coz im goin to be running low soon enough


----------



## mygirls (Jul 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yeah im sure I seen it before but you seem to have so many different plants and projects goin on all the time so it gets hard for me to keep up to date with them sometimes lol.
> 
> If all goes to plan then im going to predict that plant to yield a minimum of 3lbs .


 how long you going to veg for.i did 60 days...


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

mygirls said:


> how long you going to veg for.i did 60 days...


Im not sure how long its been goin for yet coz I havnt looked back to see but it was a clone from my previous plants so from guessing its had at least 6-7 weeks in his room since it was rooted and maybe about 2 weeks in its new home. Might flip it in another week or 2 but we will see how big she gets by then.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

Time seems to get away from me sometimes so those are just estimates but I will check back and see.


----------



## mygirls (Jul 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Im not sure how long its been goin for yet coz I havnt looked back to see but it was a clone from my previous plants so from guessing its had at least 6-7 weeks in his room since it was rooted and maybe about 2 weeks in its new home. Might flip it in another week or 2 but we will see how big she gets by then.


 i veg 60 days or when the plant hits 3ft tall witch ever comes first. then its off to the flower room....


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

mygirls said:


> i veg 60 days or when the plant hits 3ft tall witch ever comes first. then its off to the flower room....


I go by height and size aswell so time has never really been an issue for me. I want them to be a certain height before flowering so whether that takes 8 weeks or 14 weeks it doesnt really matter to me. 

I usually get my clones already rooted and established in the 15gal pots I use so that cuts out some of the veg time that I have to do in my grows.
So no transplanting or anything like that helps to cut down my veg times.

Do you do much tying?


----------



## mygirls (Jul 7, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I go by height and size aswell so time has never really been an issue for me. I want them to be a certain height before flowering so whether that takes 8 weeks or 14 weeks it doesnt really matter to me.
> 
> I usually get my clones already rooted and established in the 15gal pots I use so that cuts out some of the veg time that I have to do in my grows.
> So no transplanting or anything like that helps to cut down my veg times.
> ...


 ya start my own clone so from day of cut to the day i putinto flower it ushaly 2 1/2 to 3 months not to bad from start.
no i don't ty. welli ty the up from breaking LOL


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

mygirls said:


> no i don't ty. welli ty the up from breaking LOL


You should consider gettin some of your plants into the bondage thing and I bet they will love it


----------



## Lennard (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks M, I have gave them quite a hair cut. These clones are still micro size though. Hopefully they will beef up here pretty soon. I took some pics of the clones and the buds


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey M, beautiful plants you just harvested wish i got that much off my plants,
you said you flower them when they reach a certain height, how tall is that?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

BLUNTED4REAL said:


> Hey M, beautiful plants you just harvested wish i got that much off my plants,
> you said you flower them when they reach a certain height, how tall is that?


Usually about chest height  hows that for accuracy hey


----------



## BLUNTED4REAL (Jul 7, 2009)

bout as accurate as i need
in your avatar it looks like if that tree fell over it would crush you,
shits massive blaze great grow method you got


----------



## apasunee (Jul 7, 2009)

wow,, great thread.....


----------



## Lennard (Jul 7, 2009)

M I just saw your buddys girl in Can I Buz thread... How many months out are my clones from being that big? lol omg that thing is masssive. Since Ive trimmed up all the growth should it start growing into a massive tree like that?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 7, 2009)

Lennard said:


> M I just saw your buddys girl in Can I Buz thread... How many months out are my clones from being that big? lol omg that thing is masssive. Since Ive trimmed up all the growth should it start growing into a massive tree like that?


Its a clone from the last plants so it might be about 10+ weeks old but im not sure exactly, I will have to check back to find out. All it takes is a little bit of trimming and some training along with some time of coarse but any plant can reach that potential with a bit of help.

Heres a few more pics of it for ya. As Mygirls said earlier its like a spider web with all the tying and training this girl has had. She is loving the bondage lifestyle though and she has no complaints.


----------



## Lennard (Jul 7, 2009)

Yea those pictures help out greatly thank you. These were actually chopped on like 5/9 when I look back at my journal so they are old and puny but we will get er there bud!


----------



## jjp53 (Jul 8, 2009)

This is just incredible


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

MBlaze... YOU ROCK!!!

Your grows are AMAZING and I am really really glad that you take the time to share your knowledge with us...

THANK YOU!!


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if you ever mentioned your bondage tool. It looks like giant green twisty ties?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 9, 2009)

can.i.buz said:


> I'm not sure if you ever mentioned your bondage tool. It looks like giant green twisty ties?


Yeah thats it. I buy rolls of the stuff and just cut it to length. They work great coz they are easy to tie to the branches without having to tie a knot, just a simple twist.


----------



## sillyrabbitgimmetheweed (Jul 9, 2009)

great setup man, no such thing as to much light, as long as u an maintain heat and humidity


----------



## DWR (Jul 9, 2009)

U got another one of those huge plants m blaze ?

 how long did it take ya to get to the end of the veg with this plant ?


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Jul 9, 2009)

Damn M.....those are fucking Sick!!! how do you do that??? just trim up your plants to just the top branches or what?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 9, 2009)

DWR said:


> U got another one of those huge plants m blaze ?
> 
> how long did it take ya to get to the end of the veg with this plant ?


It was a clone that we got off the last plant but I am taking some time off from growing so I found a new home for it and gave it away but I will still go there every few days to see how she is doing.

Im not sure exactly how old it is so I will have to look back and see.




MyGTO2007 said:


> Damn M.....those are fucking Sick!!! how do you do that??? just trim up your plants to just the top branches or what?


I trim the plant up to the FIM so I have only 4 main branches to work with and I trim up each of those branches along with each of the smaller branches that grow from each main branch.


----------



## madazz (Jul 9, 2009)

FUCKING WOW MAN, Did u have to use a chainsaw to chop those BFG's ? Well done mate 6 pound thats just WOW!!!! i will be hoping i gety around the same once my room is in full swing, i'd be happy with 4 or 5 But 6 is off the show!!
WELL DONE BRO!!!
wish i could smoke some of that filth!!!!!

Madazz


----------



## apasunee (Jul 9, 2009)

quick question,,,, do u know where I can get a roll of that twist tie stuff,,, walmart? or maybe like an office supply or home depot???


M Blaze said:


> Yeah thats it. I buy rolls of the stuff and just cut it to length. They work great coz they are easy to tie to the branches without having to tie a knot, just a simple twist.


----------



## can.i.buz (Jul 9, 2009)

apasunee said:


> quick question,,,, do u know where I can get a roll of that twist tie stuff,,, walmart? or maybe like an office supply or home depot???


I was wondering that myself. My roommate saves the stuff that's tying down stuff in packaging. He has long pieces of it.


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 9, 2009)

any true value or ace hardware store sells long twisty ties in the garden section...for tying shit off...otherwise get em for free at alberstons at the produce section


----------



## TRiPPiN4SHRooMS (Jul 9, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Im expecting to get a minimum of 4 pound from those 3 plants.
> 
> Yes I said minimum


i wouldnt doubt it


----------



## Lennard (Jul 9, 2009)

TRiPPiN4SHRooMS said:


> i wouldnt doubt it


 
He got 6+ you been trippin too long missed the whole grow! lol


----------



## apasunee (Jul 9, 2009)

I'll try it,, probably not the albertsons thing but the hardware stores I will try.....


tilemaster said:


> any true value or ace hardware store sells long twisty ties in the garden section...for tying shit off...otherwise get em for free at alberstons at the produce section


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 10, 2009)

madazz said:


> FUCKING WOW MAN, Did u have to use a chainsaw to chop those BFG's ? Well done mate 6 pound thats just WOW!!!! i will be hoping i gety around the same once my room is in full swing, i'd be happy with 4 or 5 But 6 is off the show!!
> WELL DONE BRO!!!
> wish i could smoke some of that filth!!!!!
> 
> Madazz


Cheers mate and best of luck with your grow, Im watchin it 



apasunee said:


> quick question,,,, do u know where I can get a roll of that twist tie stuff,,, walmart? or maybe like an office supply or home depot???


I get it from a hardware store and sometimes the supermarket. From memory I get it in like 10 or 15 metre rolls which have a built in cutter on the roll so you dont even need scissors. 

One thing you need to look out for is where it wraps around the branch because as the branch gets thicker it can cut into the branch. Not really a big problem but if you can avoid it (which you can) by loosening the wire every so often then you may as well do it hey.


----------



## jjp53 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was just wondering how the string running across the room work? What is the purpose of them?


----------



## stiffer (Jul 11, 2009)

if you was to cut off all the bud off them trees and re veg do you think your veg time would be less and yield more?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 11, 2009)

jjp53 said:


> I was just wondering how the string running across the room work? What is the purpose of them?


That string is used to help support the branches once they start getting weigh on them and helps to spread the branches kind of like a screen. It is usually used throughout the whole flower period but I took it down half way through because it was giving me the shits coz it was getting hard to move around in there. Instead I ended up going with the overhead tying option which is a bit more work but it makes it easier to walk around the plants. The string screen works great if you got the room and the patience for it.



stiffer said:


> if you was to cut off all the bud off them trees and re veg do you think your veg time would be less and yield more?


I dont think so but I have never tried because it just doesnt seem it would be any easier. Gypsybush has been talking about trying grafting though and these stems are probably great candidates to plug a lot of branches into and that would be interesting to see.


----------



## southern homegrower (Jul 11, 2009)

u definitely got the farming skills m blaze. i wish i would have got 600w lights instead of the 1000w.


----------



## (Butters) (Jul 11, 2009)

Ridiculous grow MBlaze. Very well done.

Quick question. In those buckets you're using filled with coco, are their any holes in the bottom. Is this a type of hempy bucket grow (where it gets a smallish rez) or just a straight up media-in-bucket grow with run-off holes? 

You've really got a game-changing grow going on here. 3 plants and that yield. Really changes the risk:reward ratio for non-legal growers. Props.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 11, 2009)

(Butters) said:


> Quick question. In those buckets you're using filled with coco, are their any holes in the bottom. Is this a type of hempy bucket grow (where it gets a smallish rez) or just a straight up media-in-bucket grow with run-off holes?


Yeah the top pot with the medium has lots of holes in the bottom so the water can drain off into the lower pot and then out the hose.

Cheers


----------



## tilemaster (Jul 11, 2009)

wuts new Blaze..u starting a new 1..or is it blunt break time for a while?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 11, 2009)

tilemaster said:


> wuts new Blaze..u starting a new 1..or is it blunt break time for a while?


Hey TM bro, im taking some time off from growing for a little while. I have even pulled down all my equipment in the grow room so now its just a room. Ive lent my gear to a friend so he can keep something going though .


----------



## slabhead (Jul 11, 2009)

Blaze how does the excess water get out the hose? Do you have to siphon it off or pump it out, Or do you just leave it there until the grow is finished? That bit still escapes my thinking out your system.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 11, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Blaze how does the excess water get out the hose? Do you have to siphon it off or pump it out, Or do you just leave it there until the grow is finished? That bit still escapes my thinking out your system.


The water just runs out on its own due to gravity and the hose being open at both ends with one end raised up to act as a kind of breather helps as well. No pumps involved at all. The hose must be running down slightly so it works best if you have the pot sitting up an inch or 2 off the ground so the water flows easier. These hoses run down below the floor level and the water drains outside. 

This pic you can see that the hose is not quite sitting on the floor so it wont drain to well. The hose must be running down on a slight angle.

Does that all make sense coz im pretty wasted right now?


----------



## slabhead (Jul 11, 2009)

yeah me too. soooooo, I guess my understanding of siphoning is that the hose has to be full of water for that to happen. Is there some kind of check valve or water trap to keep air out of the hose and losing "your prime"? Because I suck at siphoning, LOL.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 11, 2009)

No it has no valves or anything. Once the water builds up an inch or so in the bottom pot it just flows out on its own. Im no syphon expert or anything like that either but all I know is it just works for me lol. Its basically just water running downhill which is why it works best if the pot is sitting up off the floor


----------



## SmokinTokin (Jul 14, 2009)

M BLAZE, How much $$$ do you think spent total on that grow? I mean equipment AND chemicals? I just want a rough estimate


----------



## Lennard (Jul 14, 2009)

So M I was thinking. From what I have seen Aero setups like a DWC seem to veg out a lot better and faster... have you ever let one veg up real big this way (maybe not full size but for say the first 30 or 40 days) and then transplant into the 15 gal give it a while to catch the roots up and flower? See anything wrong w/ the idea? I was thinkin for the next run...


----------



## raiderman (Jul 14, 2009)

yur shit lookin real tite there blaze,, yea 600s way to go. jus pickin up my third ,get that hydrofarm 600 with the 21 inch wide radiant reflector been eyeing.. yu got it down cold bro.raider.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 14, 2009)

SmokinTokin said:


> M BLAZE, How much $$$ do you think spent total on that grow? I mean equipment AND chemicals? I just want a rough estimate


There is about $2000 of equipment in there including lighting, filter, pots etc. There is probably a few hundred dollars worth of nutes used troughout the whole grow. 



Lennard said:


> So M I was thinking. From what I have seen Aero setups like a DWC seem to veg out a lot better and faster... have you ever let one veg up real big this way (maybe not full size but for say the first 30 or 40 days) and then transplant into the 15 gal give it a while to catch the roots up and flower? See anything wrong w/ the idea? I was thinkin for the next run...


Ive never tried it because luckily I recieve clones that are already well established and I hate repotting plants.



raiderman said:


> yur shit lookin real tite there blaze,, yea 600s way to go. jus pickin up my third ,get that hydrofarm 600 with the 21 inch wide radiant reflector been eyeing.. yu got it down cold bro.raider.


Thanks mate and good luck with your grow.


----------



## slabhead (Jul 14, 2009)

Blaze, Are you doing some crossbreeding? In reference to the males you have growing what process do you use there?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 14, 2009)

slabhead said:


> Blaze, Are you doing some crossbreeding? In reference to the males you have growing what process do you use there?


No I dont do anything like that and I have never had a male plant before.


----------



## slabhead (Jul 14, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> No I dont do anything like that and I have never had a male plant before.


 I got your grow mixed up with another one. Sorry bout that Blaze.


----------



## ArrOgNt RocKstAR (Jul 15, 2009)

Whats up, I just gota say i just started reading your thread and i really admire your growing abilities.

I'd like to know if i could have some input from you I would deff appreciate it. 
Im running 4 - 600Watt HPS lights aswell. But i have 16 plants under each light. Planted in 4 - 4'X4' grow beds full of foxfarm soil.

They are about 3- 3 1/2 feet tall now, and 2 weeks into flowering. The tops are swelling up nicely but the bottoms are not at all.

I just wanted to know if you can recommend anything to me to get a nice yeild out of this.

Should i cut down on the Number of plants i use my next time around.
And if so how long should i Veg them from seed?

Heres a couple pics right before i switched to 12/12.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 15, 2009)

very sweet looking garden AR .... I'm not familiar enuf to estimate yield for you, but props to your setup and gro!! Walk On!!~~ 


ArrOgNt RocKstAR said:


> Whats up, I just gota say i just started reading your thread and i really admire your growing abilities.
> 
> I'd like to know if i could have some input from you I would deff appreciate it.
> Im running 4 - 600Watt HPS lights aswell. But i have 16 plants under each light. Planted in 4 - 4'X4' grow beds full of foxfarm soil.
> ...


----------



## Lennard (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok I figured so... thanks


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 19, 2009)

Lookin back at them now you can see how much the buds swelled up in the last few weeks. These pics are of the same cola.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 19, 2009)

They are about 3- 3 1/2 feet tall now, and 2 weeks into flowering. The tops are swelling up nicely but the bottoms are not at all.


You can always chop off the lower branches and save them with the rest of your trim. To make hash or butter.

Now if you chop off the lower branches will put more of the plants energy in the rest of the plant. This can increase yield get you fatter buds. The bottom buds if not getting enuff light will be very light and airy. 

Thats what I do just a suggestion for you.


Evil

I just wanted to know if you can recommend anything to me to get a nice yeild out of this.

Should i cut down on the Number of plants i use my next time around.
And if so how long should i Veg them from seed?

Heres a couple pics right before i switched to 12/12.[/QUOTE]


----------



## (Butters) (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow MBlaze. Just wow.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 19, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> They are about 3- 3 1/2 feet tall now, and 2 weeks into flowering. The tops are swelling up nicely but the bottoms are not at all.
> 
> 
> You can always chop off the lower branches and save them with the rest of your trim. To make hash or butter.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Was that post ment for here because I dont understand it?


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 20, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Was that post ment for here because I dont understand it?


It looks to me that he was replying to someone's question, but didn't enclose that person's post into the "quote" tags. 

*Your plants have had me in awe!* 

I've been wondering about your LST methods. Looked through the thread, but it's *so long* and hard to find specifics!  Do you top before starting LST, or do you just do the training "straight" without topping or FIMming beforehand? Thanks!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 20, 2009)

ArrOgNt RocKstAR said:


> Whats up, I just gota say i just started reading your thread and i really admire your growing abilities.
> 
> I'd like to know if i could have some input from you I would deff appreciate it.
> Im running 4 - 600Watt HPS lights aswell. But i have 16 plants under each light. Planted in 4 - 4'X4' grow beds full of foxfarm soil.
> ...


 
What u can do is cut off the lower branches that arent getting enough light. This will put growth production in the rest of the plants. Instead of the lower branches taking up the plants energy.


Evil


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 20, 2009)

Was that post ment for here because I dont understand it?[/QUOTE]

No sorry was for someone else loving that thick fat main cola. Thats a real monster bud i wonder how much ur main cola will weigh once dry looks like it could be 3 ozs or more.


Evil


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 21, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> *Your plants have had me in awe!*
> 
> I've been wondering about your LST methods. Looked through the thread, but it's *so long* and hard to find specifics!  Do you top before starting LST, or do you just do the training "straight" without topping or FIMming beforehand? Thanks!


These plants were Fimmed and then once the new branches started to grow the lower branches were cut off and the new branches trimmed up as they grow. Then a few weeks later when the plants have grown and the branches are strong I start the tying down process (LST). Basically I just tie the branches down every few days to get them to grow the way I want.

Below is a few pics of a mature plant in veg which shows most of the tying down that I do. You can see from the bends in some of the branches from how I trained them to grow in that direction.




























Evil Buddies said:


> Was that post ment for here because I dont understand it?
> 
> No sorry was for someone else loving that thick fat main cola. Thats a real monster bud i wonder how much ur main cola will weigh once dry looks like it could be 3 ozs or more.
> 
> Evil


Sorry bro I was wasted and didnt understand it without the quotes lol.


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 21, 2009)

This is what can happen in only a week or 2 if you dont check the tiedowns. The first pic shows the tying using rope and wire twist ties and the following pics show what happens when left on too long. It hasnt affected the plant but it is easily avoidable so you may aswell prevent it if you tie in a similar way.



























You can see it didnt hurt the plant though


----------



## Evil Buddies (Jul 22, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> This is what can happen in only a week or 2 if you dont check the tiedowns. The first pic shows the tying using rope and wire twist ties and the following pics show what happens when left on too long. It hasnt affected the plant but it is easily avoidable so you may aswell prevent it if you tie in a similar way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now thats what i call a bush looking real good. I would tie my plants down if i had the space.


Evil


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought id post up a few pics of the bud I just chopped up from this harvest and am smoking on right now 


Sorry but my cam doesnt do close ups too well although you can still see the trichs glistening in the light from the flash


----------



## stiffer (Jul 22, 2009)

wow the crystal production on that is amazing, wt strain was this again


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 22, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> These plants were Fimmed and then once the new branches started to grow the lower branches were cut off and the new branches trimmed up as they grow. Then a few weeks later when the plants have grown and the branches are strong I start the tying down process (LST). Basically I just tie the branches down every few days to get them to grow the way I want.


Thank you, M Blaze!  I just got to read your reply now, and started LST on one of my plants last night. (Photos are twelve hours apart; the top is already pointing up toward the light.) I haven't pruned it in any way yet. Just tied it over, and my plan for that one was to tie it completely around the 10" pot's edge. My NL has a lot of secondary growth already, and I was going to prune for new branches before tying that one. I've got four plants going at this time (six mature plant limit, so I need to maximize as much as I can because I eat more than smoke; need more for that), so I'll put the one I started the LST with last night to flower first so that I can harvest one plant while the others grow much larger before flowering, staggering them so that I end up with a six plant perpetual cycle; aim is to harvest one plant every two weeks. (The four I've got going now are 4 weeks from seed.) But this first one I'm going to just LST without pruning, so that there's less time till I'm able to get a plant harvested and stop paying for crap weed! 

I know there are countless ways to LST plants; pretty much as many ways as there are growers that do it.  Seeing your trees made me see how I can maximize my legal limits, and I've been taking notes from your posts. They'll have to be nothing more than good-sized bushes until we buy a house (in the next year or sooner) and have a full-sized grow room. Then I'll be working toward trees like yours. Or at least inspired by them. 

You *are* an inspiration to many, but I'm sure there are many medical users like me who are beyond grateful to see how much we can make the most of our legal limits from your examples!


----------



## Katatawnic (Jul 22, 2009)

Evil Buddies said:


> Now thats what i call a bush looking real good. I would tie my plants down if i had the space.


Don't picture M Blaze's trees when thinking of LST.  I don't have that kind of space, either.  But in my grow space (2'x4'), I've got three gallon pots (10" diameter), and all six fit very easily in there with room for fans, etc. Tying my plants will allow me much more yield *and* much more height control (I've got 5.5' vertical room for growth, but would rather not have them that tall if possible). *I can control how wide my plants get by controlling how I tie them.* The time it would take for my plants to get 10" taller will be the same amount of time it'll take for them to grow 10" vertically, spiraling around the edge of the pots. So they still won't get any (or at least just barely) wider than the pots are already, yet all of the lower bud sites will get much more light and therefore larger & denser. More yield, same amount of time, same amount (or so close it won't make much difference at all) of horizontal space, and less height allowance needed.

LST is all about maximizing small grow spaces. 

I'm not trying to be a "know it all"  nor tell you how to grow.  Just some food for thought, as limited space is what brought me to LST.


----------



## grow space (Jul 23, 2009)

&#711;wow man-thats a fucking heavy bush.motherfucker!!!


keep it up blazer....


----------



## Allday06 (Jul 24, 2009)

Damn Blaze!!!! I cant wait to do this to my powerskunk clones I got brewing up. Still a little small and young to even be thinking about LST or FIM. +Rep dude shits looking dank, havent seen my ladies in a few weeks outside cant wait for that! One Love


----------



## Mammath (Jul 24, 2009)

Those dry buds look extremely dank there Blaze.
What's the smoke like?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 24, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Those dry buds look extremely dank there Blaze.
> What's the smoke like?


Hey mate, its a very heavy kind of smoke with a really lazy and relaxed feel to it. It has a nice taste which is getting stronger from the curing.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 24, 2009)

lookin good that bud looks sticky as hell amn


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 24, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> lookin good that bud looks sticky as hell amn


Yeah it sure was. Someone I gave some to said it was like tree sap


----------



## marni3d (Jul 31, 2009)

Insane growing! so how much total light did u use? 2400watts 4 x 600's - lets say you used 2 x 600's 1200watts would ur yeild be half?


----------



## M Blaze (Jul 31, 2009)

marni3d said:


> Insane growing! so how much total light did u use? 2400watts 4 x 600's - lets say you used 2 x 600's 1200watts would ur yeild be half?


Yeah there was 2400 watts and the yield would be almost halved with 1200 watts. With 2 lights I would have just grown 2 plants for a total of about 3lbs.


----------



## DWR (Aug 4, 2009)

how much did ya yield again ?

sry.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 4, 2009)

6.1lbs total


----------



## Reiss (Aug 4, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> 6.1lbs total


Blaze, that's enough to send everyone on RIU a good spliff


----------



## apasunee (Aug 4, 2009)

OR,,, thats enough to have around for a while with all the baked goods,,, tinctures,, and hash that can be made from that much,,, Ohhhhh the fun I would have with that.... have fun with that,,, peace................


----------



## trayne (Aug 4, 2009)

great job blaze


----------



## SOG (Aug 4, 2009)

trayne said:


> great job blaze


+1


----------



## marni3d (Aug 4, 2009)

what was ur total veg time?


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 5, 2009)

marni3d said:


> what was ur total veg time?


It was about 8 weeks from memory.


----------



## trayne (Aug 5, 2009)

wow sog great info in your sig man . amazin . that musta been a lot of work .


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 7, 2009)

just paying my respect todaykiss-assprops dude


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 7, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> just paying my respect todaykiss-assprops dude


Cheers bro, thanks for stopping by.


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 7, 2009)

a very impressive tally. 
too late to Subscribe ?  

i'm guessing the future still looks bright...
what do you think M Blaze? i seem to recall you saying that you only grow for personal about once per year... but can you really put down the hoe ?

c'mon, man, -everybody- loves Hoes !! 
.


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 7, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> a very impressive tally.
> too late to Subscribe ?
> 
> i'm guessing the future still looks bright...
> ...


Hahaha yeah its hard but I manage to get by lol


----------



## DoeEyed (Aug 11, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> It was about 8 weeks from memory.


 I thought I read that you vegged from clones, is that right? So how long would it take to veg a plant that big from seed?


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 11, 2009)

DoeEyed said:


> I thought I read that you vegged from clones, is that right? So how long would it take to veg a plant that big from seed?


Yep I prefer clones and I get them already rooted and ready to pot so that does cut out some of the veg time I need to do to get the plants to that size. I havnt sprouted a seed for a number of years now so im probably not the best person to ask. How long does it take these days to get a 1 foot plant from seed? Add that to the 8 weeks and you will get your answer. 
Starting a grow like this from seed could give better results because the plant can be FIMmed earlier to start the proccess. These clones were about 1ft+ when I recieved them so the FIMming an training was started later. Normally once the plant has 4 true sets of leaves it can be FIMmed but these plants were much bigger than that when they were FIMmed so all the growth they had when I got them was later cut off anyway.


----------



## marni3d (Aug 12, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Yep I prefer clones and I get them already rooted and ready to pot so that does cut out some of the veg time I need to do to get the plants to that size. I havnt sprouted a seed for a number of years now so im probably not the best person to ask. How long does it take these days to get a 1 foot plant from seed? Add that to the 8 weeks and you will get your answer.
> Starting a grow like this from seed could give better results because the plant can be FIMmed earlier to start the proccess. These clones were about 1ft+ when I recieved them so the FIMming an training was started later. Normally once the plant has 4 true sets of leaves it can be FIMmed but these plants were much bigger than that when they were FIMmed so all the growth they had when I got them was later cut off anyway.


 
how many times did u fim the plant?

thanks


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 12, 2009)

marni3d said:


> how many times did u fim the plant?
> 
> thanks


Once only.


----------



## marni3d (Aug 12, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Once only.


i thought just as much!  i topped my plant twice to get 4 colas, then i decided to fim all 4 tops lmao, at first i fort u fimmed it more then once but after studyin the pics u can tell its been fimmed once! i take it u vegged for 2months after fimming!!! im going to veg for 3more weeks  - thanks blaze 

Thanks


----------



## DaGambler (Aug 16, 2009)

say, if you wouldn't mind...

you have another thread started i beleive with some Tree(s) in it... if the link is handy...
.


----------



## DWR (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry for hijack m8

could you do me a favor read this :

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/228327-if-you-have-day-1-a.html


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 16, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> say, if you wouldn't mind...
> 
> you have another thread started i beleive with some Tree(s) in it... if the link is handy...


Are you referring to this one? 
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/224705-trees-trees-trees-show-off.html


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 16, 2009)

all i can say is WOW.....MB


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 16, 2009)

DaGambler said:


> say, if you wouldn't mind...
> 
> you have another thread started i beleive with some Tree(s) in it... if the link is handy...
> .





Katatawnic said:


> Are you referring to this one?
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/224705-trees-trees-trees-show-off.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/224705-trees-trees-trees-show-off.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/224705-trees-trees-trees-show-off.htmlhttps://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/224705-trees-trees-trees-show-off.html


Thanks Kat, DG that is the the other thread I started and I will update it as often as possible. The main tree in that thread is not grown at my house but I will also show you some other trees from friends grows if they give me permission. They will deffinately not dissapoint, I can assure you of that 



DWR said:


> sorry for hijack m8
> 
> could you do me a favor read this :
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/228327-if-you-have-day-1-a.html


I'll take a look at it bro



MyGTO2007 said:


> all i can say is WOW.....MB


Thanks mate, nice avarta aswell


----------



## BluesRocker (Aug 19, 2009)

M Blaze


M Blaze said:


> Thanks bro,
> 
> I use http://www.nutrifield.com.au/mediums/nf-coco-bags and I get it from my local hydro shop. I like the mixture it has and the plants seem to love it.
> 
> It can be expensive but just remember it is reusable.


Do you use straight coco choir medium, or do you mix in other medium too? I'm thinking of going with the coco bricks largely because of hearing you can use it more than once. 

I'm considering a mix of coco and perlite to enhance aeration around the roots for improved growth rate. Have you grown in soil, if so, what do you like or dislike about soil and coco? And how do you adjust for the feeding schedule? Do you go by the hydro or soil formulation, and do you time the feeding/watering differently?


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 19, 2009)

BluesRocker said:


> M Blaze
> 
> Do you use straight coco choir medium, or do you mix in other medium too? I'm thinking of going with the coco bricks largely because of hearing you can use it more than once.
> 
> I'm considering a mix of coco and perlite to enhance aeration around the roots for improved growth rate. Have you grown in soil, if so, what do you like or dislike about soil and coco? And how do you adjust for the feeding schedule? Do you go by the hydro or soil formulation, and do you time the feeding/watering differently?


I dont reuse the coco coz its a pain in the ass to clean out all the roots. I dont like the bricks because again im lazy so the coco blend is easier. I just tip it straight into the pots with nothing else added. I see no need to mix anything in coz coco has so much aeration on its own. Also the roots can go crazy in it.


----------



## BluesRocker (Aug 20, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I dont reuse the coco coz its a pain in the ass to clean out all the roots. I dont like the bricks because again im lazy so the coco blend is easier. I just tip it straight into the pots with nothing else added. I see no need to mix anything in coz coco has so much aeration on its own. Also the roots can go crazy in it.


About the feeding and watering schedules, what regimen do you use? Hydro or soil? And you water and feed how often, weekly/daily? 

Nice growin!


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 20, 2009)

BluesRocker said:


> About the feeding and watering schedules, what regimen do you use? Hydro or soil? And you water and feed how often, weekly/daily?


Check out this thread.... Lots of coco-specific info, and there always seems to be someone answering questions.


----------



## johnnywriight (Aug 20, 2009)

good god man, im in awe


----------



## GrowFoSho (Aug 29, 2009)

You got two pound from a single plant??? Please tell us your secret.. are you just using soil and growing them tall? how'd you do it?


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 29, 2009)

GrowFoSho said:


> You got two pound from a single plant??? Please tell us your secret.. are you just using soil and growing them tall? how'd you do it?


Yeah these were over 2lbs each plant (although one was under 2lbs so the other 2 were over). Thats a great yield indoors so dont get me wrong but in the past we have had plants yield 3-4lbs each indoors. There is no secrets behind my methods and everything throughout this grow was documented (roughly) and dated so you can see exactly how they were grown.

Oh and no soil just a 100% coco blend.


----------



## nods (Aug 30, 2009)

Gidday blaze great diary you have and unbelievable grow! Im a tree grower and 
thought my 1.25 elbows a plant "recirc system" was ok, ive never tried coco but I think after watching you I may give it a bash and see. Do you have any bug problems with the coco also was wondering if youve tried cyco flower? Have a good break you'l need it after the cut 
Have a good one mate


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 30, 2009)

No ive never had any bug problems before and ive never tried Cyco products before.

This is the 15gal pots that I use with the Nutrifield coco blend. Some potting mix was added to top it up as you can see in the darker shading then some more coco was put on top once we got some more.
This trees roots were not as big as others ive had in the past but you can see they still have a bit of room left to move.
You can see at the bottom there is some gauze type sheeting to stop the roots from going into the lower pot and blocking up the drainage hole. I learnt that the hard way lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 30, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> No ive never had any bug problems before and ive never tried Cyco products before.
> 
> This is the 15gal pots that I use with the Nutrifield coco blend. Some potting mix was added to top it up as you can see in the darker shading then some more coco was put on top once we got some more.
> This trees roots were not as big as others ive had in the past but you can see they still have a bit of room left to move.
> You can see at the bottom there is some gauze type sheeting to stop the roots from going into the lower pot and blocking up the drainage hole. I learnt that the hard way lol.


WOW


----------



## nods (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah they're the same pots I use 50litres i think but I put socks on and I still got a clean out the roots
from the lines usually when I turn and towards the end too,im really keen to try it your way 
but im a bit scared of loosing that much from the bottom I know the top buds will gain!im an
old dinosaur and not used to change I thought I heard somewhere about coco atracting bugs
or something I guess im wrong,that trunks a monster how long did you veg her for 
love the pics very inspurational blaze you one hell of a grower mate
cheers nods


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 30, 2009)

nods said:


> I thought I heard somewhere about coco atracting bugs
> or something I guess im wrong,that trunks a monster how long did you veg her for
> love the pics very inspurational blaze you one hell of a grower mate
> cheers nods


I have sometimes had some very small fly type bugs that hung around the base and the coco but they never caused any problem. I didnt have them last time round so I think the outside weather might be the cause of them at certain times during the year. 

I know what you mean about trimming coz it is hard to do the first time but once you see the end results you start to look at the plant differently during veg. You get to know which branches to cut off and which branches to trim up. 
Cheers


----------



## nods (Aug 31, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> I have sometimes had some very small fly type bugs that hung around the base and the coco but they never caused any problem. I didnt have them last time round so I think the outside weather might be the cause of them at certain times during the year.
> 
> I know what you mean about trimming coz it is hard to do the first time but once you see the end results you start to look at the plant differently during veg. You get to know which branches to cut off and which branches to trim up.
> Cheers


You Think its to late to trim some of the bottom now im 3 weeks into flower now I probably would'nt do it to your extent this time round just a few inches or you think its to risky just worried about stressing them a bit thx for your help m blaze
cheers nods


----------



## Mammath (Aug 31, 2009)

Those little flying bugs are fungus gnats.
More a pain in the arse than anything.
Problem is the adults lays about 200 eggs a day, so you don't need to many of them to piss ya off.

The adults feed on dead leaf matter and the larvae feed on the fine roots.
Established plants don't seem to be affected by them too much but I think they could do damage to seedling.
The coco-coir makes an attractive nesting ground because it's always moist but weather you get them or not depends on many things.
The benefits of growing in coco far out weigh these negatives though.
A coco grow is a 'drain to waste' affair too, so it may not suit everyone.

Never to late to trim the shitty bottom growth out.
3 weeks in sounds fine


----------



## nods (Aug 31, 2009)

Gidday Mammath yeah ive got a few of those buggers flying around but put a few of the sticky 
traps arounds the bottom base and that seems to have done the trick,only caught about 5 have'nt seen any in a couple days now
and i dont see any larvua in the brain or on top after watering "cross Fingers" I'll trim some from the bottom in the morning
thanks for your help and have a good one 
cheers nods


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 31, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Those little flying bugs are fungus gnats.
> More a pain in the arse than anything.
> Problem is the adults lays about 200 eggs a day, so you don't need to many of them to piss ya off.
> 
> ...


Ahh cheers for tellin me what those little fuckers are, but as I said they have never bothered me or the plants. I have never got to a point were I see eggs laid. Ive never seen more than about 20 at once and thats usually during the warmer months from memory.

And yes Mammath is also spot on about the trimming. There is no problem with trimming anytime in my opinion. I usually like to get most of my trimming done during veg but the plants seem to grow so quick after a good trim that they need another one soon after. The growth that a well trimmed tree can have still amazes me and stress is never an issue. 

This is a branch that was trimmed up and the result of only 3 or 4 days growth after was much better than being left untrimmed.

*Before:*






*After:*


----------



## M Blaze (Aug 31, 2009)

nods said:


> Gidday Mammath yeah ive got a few of those buggers flying around but put a few of the sticky
> traps arounds the bottom base and that seems to have done the trick,only caught about 5 have'nt seen any in a couple days now
> and i dont see any larvua in the brain or on top after watering "cross Fingers" I'll trim some from the bottom in the morning
> thanks for your help and have a good one
> cheers nods


Yeah those sticky traps are good to catch them so they are a good cheap addition to the growroom if you have bug problems.


----------



## Mammath (Aug 31, 2009)

Those gnats lay their eggs in the top layer of the soil so you won't ever see eggs.
Sticky traps are good for catching adults as well as many other great ideas here on RIU if you do a search. 
You also need to attack the larvae which are the buggers that are the main trouble.
There are solutions you can run through your medium to kill them or you can buy predator mites like 'hypoaspis' that feed on the larvae.


----------



## nods (Aug 31, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Those gnats lay their eggs in the top layer of the soil so you won't ever see eggs.
> Sticky traps are good for catching adults as well as many other great ideas here on RIU if you do a search.
> You also need to attack the larvae which are the buggers that are the main trouble.
> There are solutions you can run through your medium to kill them or you can buy predator mites like 'hypoaspis' that feed on the larvae.


Gidday Mammath A couple of years back I had a run in with scarib flys from over watering I think made the mistake of checking my water timer and forgot to turn it off,walked in the next morning and my jaw hit the ground when I heard it still running anyway ive still got some of that drench from then but dont like to use it unless its an emergency smells so potent!! live and learn hey ,and m blaze 
ive also had the lines block from the roots and ended up with the pots overflowing he he gotta laugh 
Cheers guys


----------



## Katatawnic (Aug 31, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> And yes Mammath is also spot on about the trimming. There is no problem with trimming anytime in my opinion. I usually like to get most of my trimming done during veg but the plants seem to grow so quick after a good trim that they need another one soon after. The growth that a well trimmed tree can have still amazes me and stress is never an issue.


I trimmed my LST babies (day 4 of 12/12) this afternoon. I cringed with each snip, feeling I should apologize to them for being so cruel.  Also kinda broke my heart to see soil through the foliage again. Not nearly as much circulation as I'd like urged me to do it. Seeing what it does for trees like yours helped me cave.  I'm sure they'll be bushier than ever quite soon. 

Planning on getting coco this month for my seedlings going now. Wish I'd have known about it before I switched to soil, but oh well. I'll just be considered a "versatile" grower.


----------



## jamesmadison (Sep 2, 2009)

*Where do you get the "grow hard" and "grow big" I cant find it anywhere. All the other things I have found. Do you have a website where I could get them or a phone number, maybe off the bottle. *

*Thanks*

*JM*


----------



## jamesmadison (Sep 2, 2009)

That message is directed to you M Blaze.


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 2, 2009)

jamesmadison said:


> *Where do you get the "grow hard" and "grow big" I cant find it anywhere. All the other things I have found. Do you have a website where I could get them or a phone number, maybe off the bottle. *
> 
> *Thanks*
> 
> *JM*


Growhard is an Australian company and this is their website: http://growhardaustralia.com/
Ive never bought directly from them before so im not sure what they are like to deal with. The only Growhard products I use are the Budmeister and the Liquid Lead. Are you also reffering to Grotek Monster bloom and Monster grow? If so heres a link to the Grotek site: http://www.grotek.net/products/guide/category.asp?category=nutrients

I prefer to buy all my stuff from one place and the only online shop I know of that ship worldwide and stock everything I use is: http://justhydroponics.com.au/index.php?p=home I have never used them personally but I know some people that have and im told their service is very good.


----------



## BlackRoses (Sep 3, 2009)

Great website Blaze, thanks!


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 3, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Great website Blaze, thanks!


No worries mate, if anyone does decide to order anything with them and are not satisfied with their service then please let me know because I wont recommend them anymore if they dont look after everyone. As I said I dont use them myself but I know some of their happy customers and I have spoken to them about some of their products in the past and they answered all my questions in great detail.
The company I buy all my nutes from doesnt even have a website that I know of and I cant say they would post small orders worldwide either so I wont mention them.


Oh and all my pics should be back up and working again in about 24 hours.


----------



## nods (Sep 5, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> Growhard is an Australian company and this is their website: http://growhardaustralia.com/
> Ive never bought directly from them before so im not sure what they are like to deal with. The only Growhard products I use are the Budmeister and the Liquid Lead. Are you also reffering to Grotek Monster bloom and Monster grow? If so heres a link to the Grotek site: http://www.grotek.net/products/guide/category.asp?category=nutrients
> 
> I prefer to buy all my stuff from one place and the only online shop I know of that ship worldwide and stock everything I use is: http://justhydroponics.com.au/index.php?p=home I have never used them personally but I know some people that have and im told their service is very good.


Giday M blaze is this product growtek for run to waste systems or is it ok for most other systems like recirculation with pump
im thinking of of running my 80 litre pots
next time as ive no experience with run to waste and coco
stay safe blaze and keep it green


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 5, 2009)

nods said:


> Giday M blaze is this product growtek for run to waste systems or is it ok for most other systems like recirculation with pump


The Grotek Monster Grow and Monster Bloom can be used in any system as far as I know whether it is coco, soil or hydro. I have grown with and without adding the monster grow/bloom and I think its well worth using. Im sure there are many other brands out there that are similar but im happy with the results and the price of the Grotek so i'll keep using them until someone can show me a better product for a cheaper price .


----------



## stiffer (Sep 6, 2009)

m blaze, you got any on that liquid lead, what does it do? add weight? do they sell it on the net i cant find it


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 6, 2009)

This is the Liquid Lead: http://justhydroponics.com.au/products/Liquid_Lead_5_Ltr-299-3.html It is used only in the last 2-3weeks before harvest.


----------



## nods (Sep 8, 2009)

M Blaze said:


> This is the Liquid Lead: http://justhydroponics.com.au/products/Liquid_Lead_5_Ltr-299-3.html It is used only in the last 2-3weeks before harvest.


Gidday again m Blaze im in a bit of a bind for the next few weeks but ive got a 5 litre of bud wise heavy weight and also a bit of canna pk13-14 now i used the heavy weight at the beginning like it said to and now when youve got 3 or 4 weeks left your to add 10 mils to each litre with know other nutrients for 7 days
but the side effects are leaves falling off and also going yellow wich i no happens wich one would you pick between the two sorry 4 being a pain but ive not used the heavy weight before
thx nods


----------



## nods (Sep 13, 2009)

nods said:


> Gidday again m Blaze im in a bit of a bind for the next few weeks but ive got a 5 litre of bud wise heavy weight and also a bit of canna pk13-14 now i used the heavy weight at the beginning like it said to and now when youve got 3 or 4 weeks left your to add 10 mils to each litre with know other nutrients for 7 days
> but the side effects are leaves falling off and also going yellow wich i no happens wich one would you pick between the two sorry 4 being a pain but ive not used the heavy weight before
> thx nods


 Hey *b*laze got some of the liquid lead yesterday and walked in this morning and sure i can see a difference already, I just could'nt use that heavy weight everyone i talked to would say to use it at about 3ml a litre instead of there recomended 10 mil a litre but this liquid lead being oganic seems safer at this stage


----------



## Katatawnic (Sep 22, 2009)

I broke down and lollipopped (or something that's supposed to resemble it anyhow, lol) night before last. There wasn't enough air circulation at the bottom of the plants; it also was insanely difficult to get in there to water.

I recycled a large number of the pruned bud sites.... they're now future clones. I know that flowering clones take longer to develop than vegging ones, but I've learned that there are many growers who do this in their perpetual setups instead of keeping mothers; which is what I'm planning on doing, so long as I'm successful as getting the clones to reveg.... between my MMJ legal plant limit and lack of room, this is a very sensible approach for me. (One "tutorial" thread on another site demonstrated that taking cuttings at 3 weeks of flowering is perfect timing for them to take root, reveg, and be ready for flowering by the time the plants from which they were cut are harvested.) So not all is lost; I've still got much of what was removed from my girls. 

Today is Day 22 of flowering, so I know they're going to fill out over the next several weeks as the buds grow and grow and....  It was really difficult for me to do this, but I'm trusting in you, Gypsy, and other "Lollipop Enthusiasts"  saying that this increases overall yield (especially RE: quality) by forcing the plants to focus their energy on the larger colas instead of a lot of popcorn buds.

M Blaze, did I screw this up or do OK? I know it's too late to fix now if I did too much, but I'm asking for future reference.  LST is the way I'll be continuing to go, so this means I'll have to make a practice of lollipopping as well. I've read several posts by you RE: lollipopping, and I believed I did it per your instructions, but they look *so bare* now!  I only pruned approximately the bottom 1/3, which I believe is what I've read you and others say to do.

I'm open to constructive criticism; else I'd not be asking if I did this right.  Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## M Blaze (Sep 23, 2009)

nods said:


> Hey *b*laze got some of the liquid lead yesterday and walked in this morning and sure i can see a difference already, I just could'nt use that heavy weight everyone i talked to would say to use it at about 3ml a litre instead of there recomended 10 mil a litre but this liquid lead being oganic seems safer at this stage


I hope its doing you well and best of luck with your harvest.



Katatawnic said:


> I broke down and lollipopped (or something that's supposed to resemble it anyhow, lol) night before last. There wasn't enough air circulation at the bottom of the plants; it also was insanely difficult to get in there to water.
> 
> I recycled a large number of the pruned bud sites.... they're now future clones. I know that flowering clones take longer to develop than vegging ones, but I've learned that there are many growers who do this in their perpetual setups instead of keeping mothers; which is what I'm planning on doing, so long as I'm successful as getting the clones to reveg.... between my MMJ legal plant limit and lack of room, this is a very sensible approach for me. (One "tutorial" thread on another site demonstrated that taking cuttings at 3 weeks of flowering is perfect timing for them to take root, reveg, and be ready for flowering by the time the plants from which they were cut are harvested.) So not all is lost; I've still got much of what was removed from my girls.
> 
> ...


Kat it looks like you did a great job. Dont worry about them looking bare because they will fill out again in no time. I will have to wander over and check out your journal soon. Ive just been so busy lately I havnt even been online as much as I would like.


----------



## wonderblunder (Oct 10, 2009)

I want some trees, I have finnally got them started. Any reccomendation on strain? I have Wonderwoman,Blueberry, Hashplant, Purple Widow, and Roadrunner? Thanks


----------



## Mad.Hatter (Oct 11, 2009)

M Blaze, I have read your journal twice and what you have been able to accomplish is drool-worthy. Thanks for sharing your expertise. If you have a chance, could you stop by my journal and lend me your opinion on my tree attempt? Your input is a valuable commodity! Thanks.


----------



## jamesmadison (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Blaze, have you seen this before, the buds stretching out? Im really close to harvesting, I dont know whats going on and need help. Should I chop em now or is this normal and should I keep budding.

Thanks


----------



## stiffer (Oct 13, 2009)

yeh thats normal when the buds stretch just harvest as normal


----------



## shake shake (Oct 17, 2009)

mblaze, man iam trying to learn to grow trees just like that. what hydro system u use? is that ebb n grow? which one you recoomend i use to do the trees yeilding 2 to 3lbs a plant? and can it be done from the seed?


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 18, 2009)

shake shake said:


> mblaze, man iam trying to learn to grow trees just like that. what hydro system u use? is that ebb n grow? which one you recoomend i use to do the trees yeilding 2 to 3lbs a plant? and can it be done from the seed?


I can bet most of your questions have been answered already in this thread


----------



## shake shake (Oct 18, 2009)

probably. iama read ova the whole thing


----------



## redbean743 (Dec 11, 2009)

M Blaze, if you are still around can you tell me how often you were foliar feeding and with what? If this has been discussed can someone please enlighten me. THAnks.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 11, 2009)

He has 0% activity... I don't think he has been around in a while
That sucks too, I loved checking out these huge trees


----------



## stiffer (Dec 14, 2009)

hopefully he didnt get busted


----------



## johnnywriight (Dec 15, 2009)

i think he said he fed every watering which i think was everyday


----------



## redbean743 (Dec 19, 2009)

jw , are you saying he FOLIAR fed his plants with nutrients everyday?


----------



## johnnywriight (Dec 19, 2009)

i dont think he foliar fed at all.. just going on what i remember, its been a while.. i thought he had a mixed res and hand fed off that


----------



## redbean743 (Dec 20, 2009)

johnnywriight said:


> i dont think he foliar fed at all.. just going on what i remember, its been a while.. i thought he had a mixed res and hand fed off that


 
I dont remember it ever being discussed. BUt if you look at some of those flowering pics, those plants are drenchced. They look as if they were just sprayed before being photographed.


----------



## redbean743 (Dec 20, 2009)

check out pics on post #369 those leaves still have droplets from recent feeding.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 20, 2009)

bigass rootball,lol,yea bigger pots bigger plants ,,i started doing 25 to 30 sqare 2 gallon containers per light flowering from clones under the hydrofarm 1000s can hit around the 2 pound mark every 70 days..again congrats on the grow,rdr.


----------



## Apache (Jan 21, 2010)

WOW! What a great thread! Thanks again!


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, I been away from the internet forums for a while so I do apologize to all those whos questions and pm's have gone unanswered. I will try to reply to you all even though it may be a bit late. Someone suggested I may have been busted but that is not the case because I have nothing to be busted for . Ive just been living a ''normal life'' and am very busy with work and family so its been very hectic for me lately. I just thought id check in to see how everyones going and I will try to get on more frequently coz I miss this place.

So whats been happening round here lately? Can anyone tell me some good grow journals that id be interested in and should check out? Anyone growing trees ?


----------



## BlackRoses (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm growing tree's next.. haven't started a journal on it yet, but I'll keep you posted.
I'm thinking it's going to be Chocolope.. 
Are you going to grow those Critical Mass again bro?


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 13, 2010)

BlackRoses said:


> Are you going to grow those Critical Mass again bro?


No I havnt grown critical mass before. You might be thinking of Heaths grow. Im not growing anything at the moment.


----------



## MR. MAGNUM (Mar 19, 2010)

I fall for that freaking fly in your signature every time!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 20, 2010)

Hey Bro!

Hope all is well... HAPPY SPRING... even though it will not arrive here for another 2 months...

Here is grow worth taking a peek at...

Inspired by YOU.. minitrees did an awesome job I think... even though he kept them.. well... mini...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/295195-minitrees-first-grow-600-watts.html

Good to see you!!!!


----------



## M Blaze (Mar 20, 2010)

MR. MAGNUM said:


> I fall for that freaking fly in your signature every time!


Yeah the little buggers still alive and kicking 



GypsyBush said:


> Hey Bro!
> 
> Hope all is well... HAPPY SPRING... even though it will not arrive here for another 2 months...
> 
> ...


Hey mate, how you been?

I had a look at that thread earlier today while I was browsing the site catching up on everything. He did a very good job with them so he should be proud.


----------



## xbox37 (Mar 21, 2010)

hey MBLAZE i am also looking for yield i am about to grow 80 plants in botanical brother self watering pots 40 is going to be sour d and the other half is going to be brainstorm haze as i read i see FIM is the way to go instead of topping. you said you veg for 6-8 weeks cause u use clones i will not be using clones. how long long do you think i should veg for ???? i will be using a space about 10ft tall 10ft wide
AND CAN YOU PLSSS PLSSS ANSWER THIS FOR ME ( THOSE NEW SUN PULSE SPINNING LIGHTS SHOULD I GET THEM YES-NO ) 
AND IF NO HOW MANY LIGHTS SHOULD I GET for the 80 plants 

AND WHEN SHOULD I FIM ACCORDING TO THE WAY IM DOING IT AS FAR AS HIGHT OR NODE'S ????
AND DO I HAVE TO TRIM IN ORDER TO GET THAT YEILD AND WHEN ?????


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 22, 2010)

80 plants that a lot If u want a decent yield i say veg for min a month or wait till the plant has 12 nodes for a decent yield.


Evl


----------



## Day to Daze (May 7, 2010)

thats it you have made me change my months of planning and drawing and research and turn to a longer veg time with fewer plants... 

its so much less hastle to.. 

im thinking 4 big bud or AK 48 one 600watt hps each ... veg for 8 weeks also .. better than 36 and so much less work too.. 
although im thinking of larger buckets, hydro with their own pumps and drippers or sprayers... 

did you ever think of using hydro instead of coco ... wouldnt the yeild be even higher... im sure you would get a much much bigger root mass that way..

just wondering.. 

and can i just say your an inspriation ... i cant stop looking at those buds 
touche!


----------



## M Blaze (May 8, 2010)

xbox37 said:


> hey MBLAZE i am also looking for yield i am about to grow 80 plants in botanical brother self watering pots 40 is going to be sour d and the other half is going to be brainstorm haze as i read i see FIM is the way to go instead of topping. you said you veg for 6-8 weeks cause u use clones i will not be using clones. how long long do you think i should veg for ???? i will be using a space about 10ft tall 10ft wide
> AND CAN YOU PLSSS PLSSS ANSWER THIS FOR ME ( THOSE NEW SUN PULSE SPINNING LIGHTS SHOULD I GET THEM YES-NO )
> AND IF NO HOW MANY LIGHTS SHOULD I GET for the 80 plants
> 
> ...


Growing 80 plants is the total opposite to anything I have done so most of my methods/techniques will be useless to you. For example I would use one 600w for each plant during flower and I encourage each plant to take up as much space and as much of the light as possible. Obviously you cant do that due to the huge amount of wattage and lack of space. Smaller plants and larger numbers is just not my thing and it require a different approach. For me a 10x10 room would only house a maximum of 4 plants so can you see how my methods and techniques are the total opposite and will be of no use to you? 




Day to Daze said:


> thats it you have made me change my months of planning and drawing and research and turn to a longer veg time with fewer plants...
> 
> its so much less hastle to..
> 
> ...


Im not a fan of hydro coz I like to keep everything as simple and easy as possible. Hydro just looks like too much work so it dont interest me. 

Thanks for your comments

Cheers


----------



## Day to Daze (May 8, 2010)

10 by 10 and you filled it with 3 plants, wow. 
i was only thinking of 6 by 6 for 4 and 4 lights.. obviously wouldnt yeild as much but i would like to .. maybe il have to enlarge the room--
i mean apart from the initial set up for the hydro its not much work and you would get a higher yeild... i wouldnt like soil because mistakes are hard to fix but if you make a miskae with hydr you can just switch the water.. 

i mean good on you im not aaying i can do it better at all .. i probably wont even with hydro but i would like to try... i wanted to get as much yeild as possible ina short time and if i can grow so much with 4 plats i think i will try it .. i just hope i ca do anywhere as good as you... i can sell ounces for 100quid so im looking at 250 a week at least for a good wage for me . its just that i need to figure out what the best way to do i t is... i think your way is winning .. good on you ...


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2010)

tsup blaze,always lookin good bro.i been gettin baseball and softball sizes now in these 2 gallon containers flowering from seed,32 under ea 1000,keep it up .rdr.


----------



## M Blaze (May 15, 2010)

Day to Daze said:


> i mean apart from the initial set up for the hydro its not much work and you would get a higher yeild... i wouldnt like soil because mistakes are hard to fix but if you make a miskae with hydr you can just switch the water..


I dont use soil, I use 100% coco. If you ever were to make a mistake with something you added all you need to do is give it a good flooding and all is well. Hydro still dont interest me and its still too much effort. For me the advantages of this simple drain to waste coco setup outweigh any hydro but thats just my opinion. It suits my needs and my style but it wont suit every.





raiderman said:


> tsup blaze,always lookin good bro.i been gettin baseball and softball sizes now in these 2 gallon containers flowering from seed,32 under ea 1000,keep it up .rdr.


Nice work


----------



## BlackRoses (May 16, 2010)

Check my new journal if you get a chance bro..
I'll be growing some above average ladies 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/322874-blackroses-dairy-farm-blue-cheese.html


----------



## kylemac (May 29, 2010)

Hey, what did u use for lighting, and how far from tops did u hang them, any Co2 supplement?


----------



## slabhead (Jun 2, 2010)

Blaze I've got a question for you. I've got a few moms left to set out and they have been stripped of all lower branches. When I plant them outdoors can I set them lower in the ground to cover that bare stem or will it rot if I do that? I was thinking it would send out new roots but was afraid termites would get into it. What do you think? I'm talking about 18" of stem below the soil.


----------



## That 5hit (Jul 18, 2010)

page 13 is a good start


----------



## cassinfo (Sep 2, 2010)

M Blaze. Best I have seen online hands down.


----------

